# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Bussien kunto

## EmilB

hei kaikki ammattikuljettajat! olen jo pidemmän ajan ihmetellyt helsingin linjureiden kuntoa. suurin osa niistä näyttää lommoisine koreineen ja halkeilevine maaleineen loppuun ajetuilta romuilta . eikö kukaan huolla niitä ajoneuvoja? eikö bussifirmoja kiinnosta miltä kalusto näyttää? eikö teitä häiritse tehdä työtä sellaisessa ympäristössä? melko lohdutonta nousta päivittäin sellaisiin likaisiin romuihin. yksi esimerkki vain muiden joukosta: linjan 51 bussinrämä hyytyi pysäkille oulunkylässä viime viikolla...    :Icon Frown:

----------


## karihoo

> ... eikö teitä häiritse tehdä työtä sellaisessa ympäristössä?


Vastaan tässä vain omasta puolestani: kyllä häiritsee, mutta yksi kuljettaja ei sille paljoa muuta voi tehdä kuin tunnollisesti ilmoittaa esimiehelle auton vioista.

----------


## salama

...ei kai ne kuljettajat, vaikka ammatti sellaisia olisivat, voi paljoa asialle... eiköhän se ole tilaajan joskus ottaa sormi pois sieltä ja vaatia hieman laatua linjalle... eihän bussiyhtiön ole pakko tehdä mitään jos ei kukaan valita tai joku jolla oikeasti asiaan jotain sanottavaa jotain sanoisi...

----------


## EmilB

totta, kuljettaja ei ole siivooja, mekaanikko eikä automaalari. kuka matkustaja jaksaa soitella päivittäin valituspuheluja. kai tilaajan pitäisi vaatia laatua liikenteeseen. muuten ketkä ne sieltä täältä roudatut romut katsoo sopivaksi laittaa liikenteeseen?

----------


## Harri Turunen

Osa noista romuista tosin on seudun mukavimpia paikallisbusseja. Lienevätkö linjojen 52A ja 52V vanhimpia niistä? Parhaat istuimet. Ainoa valittamisen aihe niissä on vain, että kulkevat niin harvoin. Mieluummin käyttäisin niitä kuin 550:iä.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

EmilB puuttuu ihan oikeaan aiheeseen! Helsingin seudulla alkaa kaluston kunto olla jo sitä paljon parjattua Itä-Eurooppa tasoa, vaikka nykyään saa monissa tuon alueen kaupungeissa paljon laadukkaampaa kyytiä kuin täällä. Eikä kyse nyt ole pelkästään tekniikan viimeisen villityksen mukaisista vimpaimista, vaan siitä että ihan kaluston peruskunto o laskenut roimasti: likaa, törkyä, nuhjaa, rasvaa, joskus jopa "sitä ihteään", revenneitä pehmusteita, sumentuneita ikkunoita, irronneita tankoja, penkkejä, puuttuvia istuimia yms. on ihan loputtomiin nykyään tarjolla. Ulkoapäin autot irvistelevät ruosteessaan, milloin mikäkin kumilista repsottaen. Kysyn kuten Emilkin, eikö auotja oikeasti enää viikkohuolleta ja siivota?! Näihin synteihin syyllistyvät alueen kaikki yhtiöt.

----------


## KV

Tällainen valitus kaluston kunnosta ja huollosta toimitin vuonna 2003 erään pääkaiupunkseudun toimivan linjaautoyrityksen korkeammalle johdolle.
Yrityksen nimi muutettu = XXX

Valitettavasti joudun ilmoittamaan Teille yrityksen johtohenkilöille ja yrityksen laadun vastuussa oleville että olen joutunut linjaautonkuljettajana XXX palveluksessa toteamaan XX  9002 laatupolitiikan toteuttamisessa erittäin vakavia laiminlyöntejä linjaautojen kunnossapidossa, joilla on suora vaikutus matkustajien saamiin kokemuksiin XXX paikallislikennettä tarjoavana yrityksenä. ( Uskallan väittää että noin 65  70% päivittäisestä kalustosta millä kuljetetaan matkustajia ei täyttää teknisessä laatuvatimuksessa määritetyt asiat. )
Näkemykseni kunnossa olevasta linjaautosta on seuraavanlainen: Moottorin, voimansiirron, ohjauksen ja jarrujen moitteettoman kunnon lisäksi, kori on ulkoisesti ja sisältä siisti ja siivottu, ikkunat on läpinäkyvät ( ei maitolaseja malli XXX ) linjakilvet on kunnoliset ja lämmitys talvella ja tuuletus kesällä toimivat moitteettomasti.Myös kuljettajan tilan ergonomiasta on tietysti huolehdittu ja tarvittaessa tehty tarpeellisia muutoksia. Tällaisessa linjaautossa viihtyvät matkustajat ja kuljettajalla on miellyttävä työpaikka ja työväline millä hän voi palvella matkustajia. Myös vanha linjaauto voi hyvällä kunnossapidolla täyttää kakki nämä kriteerit. 
Linjaautojen kunnosapidon laiminlyöntien vuoksi, minusta riippumattomista syistä, en pysty kuljettajana aina tarjota matkustajille, Teidän, laatukiirjassa, määritelty laatua.
Vaatimukseni on että välittömästi ryhdytte toimenpiteisiin  jotka johtavat teidän allekirjottaman laatupolitikan toteuttamiseen

----------


## Hujis

Tuliko vastausta?

----------


## EmilB

kiitos anárjiri, en sittenkään ole liian vaativa :Very Happy:   joukkoliikenteen ystävänä minua sapettaa tämä pääkaupunkiseudun bussiliikenteen laadun vuosia kestänyt alamäki. tilanne olisi ymmärrettävä jos kyseessä olisi rahapula. elätään kuitenkin vauraassa maassa jossa on toimiva markkinatalous. olisiko syynä liiallinen kilpailuttaminen? yrittäjien määrä? olisiko palvelujen kilpailuttamisen säännöissä vikaa? kysymyksieni tarkoitus oli kerätä erilaisia näkemyksiä ja vastauksia asiasta kiinostuneilta ja asiasta paremmin perillä olevilta. muuten kyllä vanhakin on kaunista kunhan pidätään se arvoisessaan kunnossa :Wink:

----------


## Eräs...

Tähän tilanteeseenhan liikenteen kilpailuttaminen viime kädessä johtaa...  :Mad:

----------


## Oxfot

Kyllähän tuo totta on. Monille liikennöitsijöille tuntuu olevan tärkeintä, että linja-autot vain liikkuvat. Sillä ei tunnu olevan merkitystä, että linja-autojen tuulilasit ovat säröillä, korit repeilevät, kilpilaitteet ovat rikki/pimeänä ja sadesäällä kattorakenteista valuu vettä matkustajien niskaan.

Ikävintä tässä tilanteessa on se, että suurimmat liikennöitsijät eivät halua/voi tehdä asialle mitään (huoltokustannukset nousevat). Mielestäni suurin syyllinen tähän tilanteeseen on kuitenkin liikenteen tilaajaosapuoli, jolla ei tunnu olevan riittävästi kapasiteettia seurata ostamansa liikenteen laatutasoa kentällä. 

Nykyinen laatutarkkailu kun tuntuu jäävän etenkin YTV:n osalta muutaman kyselututkimuksen, matkustajapalautteen ja Buscom-järjestelmän tarkkailun varaan. HKL:llä on sentään omia liikennetarkastajia, mutta eiväthän hekään kaikkialle ehdi. 

Kyllä liikenteen tilaajaosapuolen pitäisi seurata nykyistä laaja-alaisemmin  tilaamansa liikenteen laatutasoa ja kaluston kunnon tulisi olla tässä seurannassa avainasemassa.

----------


## kemkim

> Kyllähän tuo totta on. Monille liikennöitsijöille tuntuu olevan tärkeintä, että linja-autot vain liikkuvat. Sillä ei tunnu olevan merkitystä, että linja-autojen tuulilasit ovat säröillä, korit repeilevät, kilpilaitteet ovat rikki/pimeänä ja sadesäällä kattorakenteista valuu vettä matkustajien niskaan.


Mielestäni takavuosina kalusto oli heikommassa kunnossa, joskus 2000-luvun alussa. Silloin tuotiin iso erä Tanskasta romukuntoisia busseja, joissa tosiaan sadevesi valui katon läpi ja diesel haisi sisälläkin. Nykyään alkaa bussien kunto olla jo hyvää, kunhan viimeisetkin Ikarukset päästetään ansaittuun lepoon jokusen vuoden päästä. Ehkä tyydyn vähään, tiedä häntä.

----------


## EmilB

> Mielestäni takavuosina kalusto oli heikommassa kunnossa, joskus 2000-luvun alussa. Silloin tuotiin iso erä Tanskasta romukuntoisia busseja, joissa tosiaan sadevesi valui katon läpi ja diesel haisi sisälläkin. Nykyään alkaa bussien kunto olla jo hyvää, kunhan viimeisetkin Ikarukset päästetään ansaittuun lepoon jokusen vuoden päästä. Ehkä tyydyn vähään, tiedä häntä.


totta, 2000-luvun alussa oltiin tosiaankin pohjalla. siihen verrattuna nykyään tosiaan matkustetaan de luxe luokassa.. 

tässä ketjussa luullaakseni kuitenkin yritetään keskustella kuljettajien työpisteenä olevan ja maksavia asiakkaita palvelevan kaluston yleiskunnosta, toimivuudesta, siisteydestä ja näihin seikkoihin liittyvistä epäkohdista, ajoneuvon merkistä ja mallista riippumatta. mieltymyksensä jokaisella, mutta tässä yhteydessä minä en ainakaan laittaisi ikaruksia jonon hännille, on silmiin osunut "nimekkäämpienkin" valmistajien kalustossa epäkohtia  :Wink:

----------


## Kimmo

Itse korjaamolla pääkaupunkiseudun eräistä bussifirmoista työskennelleenä voin kertoa, että myös korjaamolla asentajien kädet ovat monesti sidotut. Eli mitä saa ja mitä ei saa tai ei kerkiä tekemään, kun autot on tiukilla. Ovathan ne autojen laskelmat riittävyydestä paperilla hienoja, mutta käytäntö on toinen.

----------


## Miska

> Nykyään alkaa bussien kunto olla jo hyvää, kunhan viimeisetkin Ikarukset päästetään ansaittuun lepoon jokusen vuoden päästä.


Ei Ikaruksista kuitenkaan ihan heti päästä eroon. Niistä uusimmilla saa ajaa YTV-alueella vielä 2020-luvun alkupuolella.

----------


## TEP70

> Mielestäni takavuosina kalusto oli heikommassa kunnossa, joskus 2000-luvun alussa. Silloin tuotiin iso erä Tanskasta romukuntoisia busseja, joissa tosiaan sadevesi valui katon läpi ja diesel haisi sisälläkin.


Tämä tapahtui syysliikenteen alussa 1998 ja kyseessä olivat 4-5-vuotiaat Volvo B10B LE / Säfflet, jotka toimivat hyvinä esimerkkeinä siitä, mitä autoille tapahtuu, kun niillä vain ajetaan. Jos nyt oikein olen ymmärtänyt, autot pääsivät rapistumaan, kun kilpailuhäviö oli Tanskan päässä tiedossa.

Noita autojahan on ajossa tänäkin päivänä, eivät ne ole minnekään kadonneet. Ja "romukuntoisiksi" ne ovat kestäneet yllättävän pitkään, melkein 10 vuotta. Parhaansa Linjebussin korjaamohenkilökunta varmasti tuolloin teki laiminlyöntien paikkaamisessa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ei Ikaruksista kuitenkaan ihan heti päästä eroon. Niistä uusimmilla saa ajaa YTV-alueella vielä 2020-luvun alkupuolella.


Ei taas kannata ruveta Ikaruksia syyttämään. Uskallan sanoa, että Ikarusten kanssa samanikäiset ja yhtä huonosti pidetyt Scalat ovat matkustajille ja kuljettajille huonompia kuin Ikarukset. Scalassa istuimet irtoavat ja niiden käsikahvat murtuvat ja voivat haavoittaa matkustajia. Scalan lattia on huonosti tehty ja jos moottorin jäähdytysnestettä pääsee vuotamaan, varsinkin ohjaamoon ei enää saa talvella lämpöä, kun joku neropatti on keksinyt asentaa etupuhaltimen ohjaamon kattoon! Kun veden taso laskee, ei puhaltimen kenno saa lämmintä vettä ilman lämmittämiseen...
Savonlinjalla ja Westendillä Ikarukset ja muutkin autot ovat olosuhteisiin nähden hyvässä kunnossa!

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Hyvä! Ikarukset eivät tosiaankaan ole ainoita huonosti pidettyjä autoja, joissakin uusissa MANneissakin alkaa olla jo likaa ja muuta epäasiallisuutta. Ja aikaisemmissa kommenteissa onkin jo paljastunut koko sotkun pohjimmainen syy: tilaaja haluaa päästä mahdollisimman halvalla, jolloin asianmukainen siivous ja huolto on karsittava aivan minimiin. Erittäin huono yhtälö.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Ei taas kannata ruveta Ikaruksia syyttämään. Uskallan sanoa, että Ikarusten kanssa samanikäiset ja yhtä huonosti pidetyt Scalat ovat matkustajille ja kuljettajille huonompia kuin Ikarukset. Scalassa istuimet irtoavat ja niiden käsikahvat murtuvat ja voivat haavoittaa matkustajia. Scalan lattia on huonosti tehty ja jos moottorin jäähdytysnestettä pääsee vuotamaan, varsinkin ohjaamoon ei enää saa talvella lämpöä, kun joku neropatti on keksinyt asentaa etupuhaltimen ohjaamon kattoon! Kun veden taso laskee, ei puhaltimen kenno saa lämmintä vettä ilman lämmittämiseen...
> Savonlinjalla ja Westendillä Ikarukset ja muutkin autot ovat olosuhteisiin nähden hyvässä kunnossa!


Samaa mieltä olen. Erityisesti joskus HelB 301 on kamalassa kunnossa, kun taas h23 pyörivät Ikarukset 263, 264, 401-403 ovat paremmassa kunnossa kuin Scalat 301 ja 302. Aikoinaan pidin Ikarukset olivat kamalia, mutta nyt "hienot" Scalat ovat pudottaneet itsensä huonommiksi mitä tiedän. 

Oikeastaan noi ESLL:n Ikarukset ovat parempia matkustettavia kuin se Volvo 8700LE, joka välillä pyörii s503:lla.

Osa autoista tuntuu pysyvän paremmassa kunnossa huonolla hoidolla kuin toiset. Eipä niissä HKL:n hankkimissa Mersuissa (O405N2) tuntunut olevan pahemmin ongelmia ja tuskin niitä huollettiin koko ajan. Lahden tuotteet eivät vaan kestä, kuten eivät myöskään kaikki Ikarukset ilman kunnollista huoltoa.

Säfflet ovat outoja autoja jonkin verran. Jotkut näyttävät ulkoa päin kamalilta ja jotkut eivät, mutta jotain en ymmärrä miten kylki voi lähteä kaartelemaan tällä tavoin?

----------


## ana

Kirjoittelin aiemmin samaisesta aiheesta Turun osastolla, missä asia näyttää olevan mielestäni päin vastoin. Mainitsin tuossa aiheessa vertailupohjana Helb 601-609-sarjan autot, ehkä olemus "loppuun ajettu" on vähän liian jyrkästi ilmaistu. Kuitenkin jo autojen olemus sisältä ja päältä on jo jotenkin nuhjuinen, vaikka ikää on reilut kaksi vuotta!

Ikaruksista puheen ollen niin, Helbin Sta-väreissä olevat yksilöt eivät ole mitenkään kaunistuksia katukuvassa. Hyvänä esimerkkinä autot Helb 273 ja 274, uskoisiko tietämätön, että ne on mallia 2002!?. Onhan niitä kyllä onnistuneesti maalailtukin ainakin 50 ja 139, toivoisin saman suuntauksen jatkuvan. Veolialla on rumaa oranssi-keltaiset, onneksi ne on jo sen ikäisiä, että niitä ei tarvii kauan enää katella. Nykyisin kalusto on kuitenkin kaiken kirjavaa ja kuntoista, sille ei voida mitään. Olen vahvasti sitä mieltä että: Legendaarisen K202-auton manttelin perijää ei ole, eikä tule..... 
 :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## SD202

> Ikaruksista puheen ollen niin, Helbin Sta-väreissä olevat yksilöt eivät ole mitenkään kaunistuksia katukuvassa. Hyvänä esimerkkinä autot Helb 273 ja 274, uskoisiko tietämätön, että ne on mallia 2002!?. Onhan niitä kyllä onnistuneesti maalailtukin ainakin 50 ja 139, toivoisin saman suuntauksen jatkuvan.


Olen itsekin ollut iloisesti yllättynyt, miten uudet värit piristävät Ikarus -korisen bussin ilmettä. HelB 50:n ja 139:n lisäksi ainakin 9872 on saanut HelB -värit ylleen ja olisihan noita HelB -värisiä busseja kiva nähdä enemmänkin. Ex. STA -väritys karsittuine saaristolaismaisemineen ei ole enää ilo silmille.

Kävin muuten pari viikkoa sitten Portugalissa ja lienee syytä kertoa sikäläisestä bussikalustosta. Kahdessa suurimmassa kaupungissa eli Lissabonissa ja Portossa paikallisten liikennelaitosten kalusto oli suunnilleen saman ikäistä kuin YTV -alueen kalusto. Bussien kunto oli Portugalin kahdessa suurimmassa kaupungissa vain huomattavasti parempi: kyljet ilman lommoja eikä mitään repsottavia korin osia näkyvillä. Sen sijaan kaupunkien ulkopuolelle liikennöivillä bussiyrityksillä saattoi olla ajossa jopa Saksasta käytettynä hankittuja M-B O305 -busseja (joiden valmistus lopetettiin 1980 -luvun puolivälissä). Tuonaikainen moottoritekniikka aiheuttaa tietenkin tuotosta pakoputkesta ihan eri tavalla kuin EEV -päästötason moottori, mutta muuten nuo O305 -bussitkin olivat niin hyvässä ulkoisessa kunnossa kuin vain mahdollista, vaikka busseilla oli ikää vähintään 23 vuotta...

----------


## omp

> HelB 50:n ja 139:n lisäksi ainakin *9872* on saanut HelB -värit ylleen


Jos tarkkoja ollaan, tuo kolmas auto taitaa kuitenkin olla 98*6*2.

----------


## salama

siivouksesta sen verran että kerran esimerkiksi aamun ensinmäisessä lähdössä oli mädäntynyt banaaninkuori keskellä lattiaa (joten ei kai siivottu ollenkaan) ja usein viikon vanhoja lehtiä ympäri lattioita, ihmettelen vain että kuinka usein en bussit oikein siivotaan... teen itse siivoushommia ja nuo bussit ainakin päälle päin katsoen olisivat aika nopea kohde hoitaa sellaiseen kuntoon että näyttäisivät vähän siistimmiltä...

----------


## SD202

> Jos tarkkoja ollaan, tuo kolmas auto taitaa kuitenkin olla 98*6*2.


No niinhän se olikin. 

Noista salaman mainitsemista ilmaisjakelulehdistä vielä sen verran, että valitettavasti bussit ovat noiden aviisien jakelun myötä muuttuneet entistä epäsiistimmäksi. Monelle matkustajalle tuntuu olevan ylivoimaista ottaa se lehti mukaan, kun poistuu bussista. Tai voisihan sen lehden viedä sinne jakelutelineenä toimivaan laukkuunkin. Mutta kaikista helpoin keino näyttää olevan lehden jättäminen penkille, josta lehti sitten ajan myötä tipahtaa bussin lattialle. Märällä lattialla sanomalehdestä tulee melko iljettävän näköinenkin.

----------


## vristo

> Noista salaman mainitsemista ilmaisjakelulehdistä vielä sen verran, että valitettavasti bussit ovat noiden aviisien jakelun myötä muuttuneet entistä epäsiistimmäksi. Monelle matkustajalle tuntuu olevan ylivoimaista ottaa se lehti mukaan, kun poistuu bussista. Tai voisihan sen lehden viedä sinne jakelutelineenä toimivaan laukkuunkin. Mutta kaikista helpoin keino näyttää olevan lehden jättäminen penkille, josta lehti sitten ajan myötä tipahtaa bussin lattialle. Märällä lattialla sanomalehdestä tulee melko iljettävän näköinenkin.


Loppujen lopuksi bussin siisteydestä huolehtiminen on kuljettajan tehtävä ja ainakaan minä en näe noiden lehtien keräilyä esim. päättärillä mitenkään ylivoimaiseksi tehtäväksi. Monilla päättäreillä on nykyään lehtienkeruulaatikot; siistit lehdet takaisin tuohon bussissa olevaan laukkuun ja huonokuntoiset vain roskikseen. Niin se käy ja bussi on taas siisti matkustajapalvelukseen. Minusta jonkinlainen kunnia-asia kuljettajalle.

----------


## esk1m0

Kyllä itsekin tulee auto siistittyä, vaikka ylemmän työnjohdon mukaan autojen siivous ei olekaan meitin tehtävälistalla. Joka tapauksessa, kun asiakas viettää parhaimmillaan lähes 3 tuntia autossa, niin on kai se pirun paljon mukavampaa kun ei tarvitse istua edellisen matkustajan sotkuissa. 
Monille kun on vaikeaa löytää se roskis sieltä käytävän puolelta, niin survotaan ne banaaninkuoret siihen lehtitaskuun, pysyyhän ne siinäkin. 
Suurin osa matkustajista kuitenkin on siistejä ja vievät jopa roskat mennessään mutta aina löytyy poikkeuksia. 
Eipä tuo siivouskierros montaa minuuttia vie ja varmasti jättää paremman mielikuvan.

----------


## Zambo

> Loppujen lopuksi bussin siisteydestä huolehtiminen on kuljettajan tehtävä ja ainakaan minä en näe noiden lehtien keräilyä esim. päättärillä mitenkään ylivoimaiseksi tehtäväksi. Monilla päättäreillä on nykyään lehtienkeruulaatikot; siistit lehdet takaisin tuohon bussissa olevaan laukkuun ja huonokuntoiset vain roskikseen. Niin se käy ja bussi on taas siisti matkustajapalvelukseen. Minusta jonkinlainen kunnia-asia kuljettajalle.


Ilmaisjakelulehtien keräily, puiden lehtien ja hiekoitushiekan lakaisu (jos autossa sattuu olemaan harja) pari kertaa työvuoron aikana ei pitäisi olla kovin iso tehtävä ja moni kuljettaja sen tekeekin. 

Kuljettajan ammatti ei nykypäivänä ole kunnia-asia kenellekään, ei kuljettajalle itselle, ei liikennöitsijälle eikä matkustajalle. Kuljettaja saattaa ajaa useammalla autolla päivän aikana, niin on mielestäni hyvin ymmärrettävää, että kuljettaja ei viitsi. Samasta syystä autossa olevien vikojen ja puutteiden välittäminen eteenpäin on vaivan takana. Lisäksi jos vielä seuraavassakin työvuorossa on sama vika, niin on hyvinkin selvää, että motivaatio on matalalla. Jos samaa autoa ajaisi vain muutama kuljettaja, niin se olisi paljon paremmassa kunnossa niin tekniikan kuin siisteydenkin puolesta. 

Mutta fakta on se, että tietyllä rahasummalla on tehdään se mihin rahat riittävät ja loput jätetään tekemättä. Oli sitten kyseessä linja-autoliikenne tai kouluruoka.

----------


## westend

> Kuljettajan ammatti ei nykypäivänä ole kunnia-asia kenellekään, ei kuljettajalle itselle, ei liikennöitsijälle eikä matkustajalle.


Erikoinen lause ytv-alueen linja-autoyhtiön liikennesuunnittelijalta!

----------


## karihoo

> Kuljettajan ammatti ei nykypäivänä ole kunnia-asia kenellekään, ei kuljettajalle itselle, ei liikennöitsijälle eikä matkustajalle.
> - - - clip - - -
> Mutta fakta on se, että tietyllä rahasummalla on tehdään se mihin rahat riittävät ja loput jätetään tekemättä. Oli sitten kyseessä linja-autoliikenne tai kouluruoka.


Liikennöitsijä voi ajatella noin, mutta minä kuljettajana olen eri mieltä. Kun pääkoppaan mahtuu muutakin kuin sivuista suoriutuminen niin ammattietiikka on jo lähellä toteutumistaan.

----------


## Zambo

> Erikoinen lause ytv-alueen linja-autoyhtiön liikennesuunnittelijalta!


Ehkäpä hieman (tai reilusti) yleistäen, mutta hyvä että herättää vastakaikua. 




> Liikennöitsijä voi ajatella noin, mutta minä kuljettajana olen eri mieltä. Kun pääkoppaan mahtuu muutakin kuin sivuista suoriutuminen niin ammattietiikka on jo lähellä toteutumistaan.


Äärettömän hienoa, että löytyy kuljettajia (toivottavasti paljon) jotka ovat ylpeitä ammatistaan. Olen minäkin. Voisin tehdä montaa muuta hommaa, mutta mieli tekee tien päälle toivottamaan matkustajille hyvät huomenet ja ehkäpä jopa saamaan muutaman kiitoksen. 

_"Mä olen vaan töissä täällä, ei ole mun ongelma"_ -kuljettajia tuntuu kuitenkin olevan runsain määrin. Edellä olevan kaltaiset vastaukset matkustajille tuskin antavat kovin hyvää kuvaa matkustajille. Ja helppohan on yleistää tietty asia/tapaus koskemaan koko alaa ja ammattikuntaa.

Mielestäni on kovin vaikea syyttää ketään tahoa suoraan (kaupunkiliikenteen) nykytilanteesta, mutta jokainen vähän pidempään alalla ollut tietää miten asiat ovat olleet ennen on esim. pääkaupunkiseudun yrityksissä. Kehitys on monien asioiden summana ja yhteiskunnan muuttumisen myötä mennyt nykyiseen suuntaan. Vanhat "hyvät ajat" eivät koskaan enää palaa, mutta toivotaan että kuljetusalalle riittää motivoitunutta ja työstään pitävää henkilökuntaa, joista liikennöitsijät ja liikenteen tilaajat jaksavat huolehtia.

----------


## westend

Niinpä! Ne "vanhat hyvät ajat"... Niitä on tosiaan ikävä. Mutta tähän on tultu ja tämän kanssa joutuu nyt elämään. 

Iso ei ole se vaiva, että kierähtää lähtöjen välissä siellä auton takaosassa ja takaisin. Siinä samalla saa kerättyä lehdet takaisin pussiin, jalkojen ja selän venyttelystä puhumattakaan, eikä se harjan pieni heiluttelukaan kamalan työlästä ole... Ja mukava on kiitos asiakkkailta, jotka useamman kerran ovat erikseen kiittäneet siivotusta autosta.

Valitettavasti nykysysteemi on saanut alalle liikaa "mä vaan ajan" henkisiä kollegoita. Sääli sinänsä, mutta minua se ei ainakaan ole saanut lopettamaan asiakaspalvelua linja-autossa.

----------


## EmilB

on todella ilo lukea teidän tunnollisten, ammatistanne ylpeiden kuljettajien kommentteja. teille kuuluu kiitos päivittäisestä hyvästä työstänne  :Smile:  toivoisi että työnantajannekin ajattelisivat samalla tavalla työympäristöstänne ja asiakkaiden viihtyvyydestä. erihintaisista ja -laatuisista autoista puheen ollen, oleskellessani unkarissa olen huomannut, kuinka tunnollisella kunnossapidolla (ja ehkä hieman "rakkaudellakin") saa vanhankin kaluston pysymään lähes moitteettomassa kunnossa. pääsin vertailemaan ikaruksen ja muiden paikallisten valmistajien (raba, credo, nabi, arc) varsin kattavaa mallivalikoimaa muiden valmistajien kalustoon. en huomannut uudemmissa malleissa niiden välillä kovinkaan suurta eroa matkustusmukavuutta ajatellen. sopiva malli sopivaan ajoon. en muuten muista nähneeni yhtään e94-95 mallista autoa paikallisliikenteessä toisin kuin stadissa!!?? http://busport-online.fw.hu/english_ver/eng_index.html

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Jó estét Emil! Pikkuserkkulassa olen havainnut omin silmin vain Siofokissa YHDEN E-94 auton paikallisvarusteisena, muutoin kyseinen malli on vain ja ainoastaan kaukoliikenteeseen tai lähiliikenteeseen tehty. Volánbuszin upean keltaisella E-94:lla olen matkustanut. Ja mitä tulee autojen kuntoon, olen sinun laillasi liki ihmetellyt kuinka jopa 20v vanhat autot ovat niin hyväkuntoisia.

----------


## EmilB

egészségere anarjiri! rupeaa vahvasti näyttämään siltä, että pääkaupunkiseudun kalusto-ongelmien pohjimmainen syy löytyy kehnosta huollosta. merkki kuin merkki hajoaa varsin nopeasti. ennen ajattelin syyttää tästä etälä-suomen sääoloja ja halpoja hankintoja. huomasin kuitenkin syystalvella unkarin pécs:in kaupungissa ettei lumipyry, vesisade ja kova pakkanen jättänyt paljoakaan jälkiään sikäläiseen kalustoon. ero täkäläisen kaluston yleisilmeeseen oli masentavan suuri. maailman nopein kansa näyttää olevan maineensa veroinen myös menopeliensä kuluttamisessa  :Laughing:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tämä on tätä kilpailutusta. Yhtiöt laitetaan tarjoamaan mahdollisimman halvalla, ja laatu kärsii. Kun ei niitä huolleta niin sitten ne hajoaa tonne tien poskeen neljän ruuhkassa. Äkkiä vähän jesaria sinne ja tänne. Sitten taas ajoon ja sama kierto toistuu.

----------


## Miska

> Tämä on tätä kilpailutusta. Yhtiöt laitetaan tarjoamaan mahdollisimman halvalla, ja laatu kärsii. Kun ei niitä huolleta niin sitten ne hajoaa tonne tien poskeen neljän ruuhkassa. Äkkiä vähän jesaria sinne ja tänne. Sitten taas ajoon ja sama kierto toistuu.


Jossain lehdessä oli tässä viikko pari sitten juttu, jossa kerrottiin ajamattomista vuoroista pääkaupunkiseudulla. Jutussa oli haastateltu Concordian edustajia ja he kertoivat suurimmaksi syyksi kalusto-ongelmiin koko ajan pahenevat asentajapulan. Tilanne tuskin merkittävästi paranee lähivuosina. Viimeksi tänään radiouutisissa puhuttiin, että seuraavina 20 vuotena työmarkkinoilta poistuu joka vuosi enemmän väkeä kuin tulee tilalle.

----------


## vristo

Siinähän riittääkin työnsarkaa, saada bussiasentajan työ houkuttelevaksi ja kiinnostavaksi myös tulevaisuudessa. Muillekin kuin alan harrastajille. Työmaa ei ainakaan varmasti vähene.

----------


## Albert

> Mutta eikös Nobina joudu peruskorjaamaan tai mitä joutuu ikinä tekemäänkään noille autoille ennenkuin laittaa ne liikenteeseen ennen uutta sopimuskautta?


En tiedä mitä mikäkin liikennöitsijä joutuu tekemään.
Mutta olen havainnoinut busseja Stadissa 1950-luvun lopulta alkaen.
Toki sen ajan bussien tekniikka oli sen aikuista. Mutta ulkonäkö ja matkustajan kokemus matkustamossa oli moitteeton sen ajan odotusten mukaan.
Koskee tosin vain sen ajan HKL:n bussilinjoja. Silloin esim Liikenne Oy:n lempinimi ainakin idässä oli Romuliikenne.
Mitä tästä enempää. Mutta tänäpänä paikallisbussien ulko- ja osin sisänäkö on Stadissa surkea.

----------


## GT8N

> Mutta tänäpänä paikallisbussien ulko- ja osin sisänäkö on Stadissa surkea.


Valitettavasti. Kun vertaa HSL-alueen romurallia vaikkapa Tampereen kaluston kuntoon, on ero aivan huikea.

----------


## Palomaa

> Valitettavasti. Kun vertaa HSL-alueen romurallia vaikkapa Tampereen kaluston kuntoon, on ero aivan huikea.


Mutta herrat, onhan meillekkin uusia autoja tulossa koko ajan, 112 syksyllä ja 76 ensi vuoden alusta (188 yhteensä), että ei ihan huonoja autoja olekkaan NIIN paljoa sen jälkeen.

----------


## Nak

> Mutta herrat, onhan meillekkin uusia autoja tulossa koko ajan, 112 syksyllä ja 76 ensi vuoden alusta (188 yhteensä), että ei ihan huonoja autoja olekkaan NIIN paljoa sen jälkeen.


Onhan nykyiset vanhat autot olleet myös joskus uusia.. Ei ole nykykuntoon saattaminen kestänyt kauaa  :Sad:  Kaluston keski-ikä on kaiketi aika lähellä toisiaan Helsingissä ja Tampereella?

----------


## Palomaa

> Onhan nykyiset vanhat autot olleet myös joskus uusia.. Ei ole nykykuntoon saattaminen kestänyt kauaa  Kaluston keski-ikä on kaiketi aika lähellä toisiaan Helsingissä ja Tampereella?


Mutta täytyyhän se muistaa että uusissa on valvontakamerat, ei se tietenkään poista häiriöitä mutta vähentää, kuten esim. töhryt vähentyy kun on kameroita valvomassa.
_PS. Nak voisit kokeilla sitä ideaa minkä murjaisit silloin kun olin kyydissäsi._

----------


## zige94

> Mutta täytyyhän se muistaa että uusissa on valvontakamerat, ei se tietenkään poista häiriöitä mutta vähentää, kuten esim. töhryt vähentyy kun on kameroita valvomassa.


Harvoin ne kamerat niitä töhryjen tekijöitä estää. Pitäisi olla niin että kameroiden kuvat välittyisivät suoraan ohjaamoon, niinkuin junissa (ainakin Sm4 ja Sm5 kai?), niin kuljettaja voisi puuttua asiaan/hälyttää apua esim. turvanapilla ennen kuin itse menee asiaan väliin. Nythän kamerat ovat hyödyttömiä, kun ei niitä kukaan reaaliaikaisesti katso. Ja tuskin muutenkaan ellei jotain todella vakavaa ole tapahtunut. Ja senkin jälkeen se on vaikeaa kameran kuvan avulla jäljittää ketään. Poliisihan ei esimerkiksi kamerakuvia julkaise paitsi vakavissa tapauksissa milloin ei ole muuta keinoa jäljellä, ja en usko että bussiin töhertäminen tms. muu sitä kattaa.

----------


## Overdriver

> Harvoin ne kamerat niitä töhryjen tekijöitä estää. Pitäisi olla niin että kameroiden kuvat välittyisivät suoraan ohjaamoon, niinkuin junissa (ainakin Sm4 ja Sm5 kai?), niin kuljettaja voisi puuttua asiaan/hälyttää apua esim. turvanapilla ennen kuin itse menee asiaan väliin. Nythän kamerat ovat hyödyttömiä, kun ei niitä kukaan reaaliaikaisesti katso. Ja tuskin muutenkaan ellei jotain todella vakavaa ole tapahtunut. Ja senkin jälkeen se on vaikeaa kameran kuvan avulla jäljittää ketään. Poliisihan ei esimerkiksi kamerakuvia julkaise paitsi vakavissa tapauksissa milloin ei ole muuta keinoa jäljellä, ja en usko että bussiin töhertäminen tms. muu sitä kattaa.


Kuskeja on ohjeistettu olemaan puuttumatta oikeastaan yhtään mihinkään, etteivät saa kuonoonsa.

----------


## Kani

> Kuskeja on ohjeistettu olemaan puuttumatta oikeastaan yhtään mihinkään, etteivät saa kuonoonsa.


Outoa, että tällaista on maailman onnellisimmassa maassa ja Euroopan parhaassa joukkoliikenteessä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Harvoin ne kamerat niitä töhryjen tekijöitä estää. Pitäisi olla niin että kameroiden kuvat välittyisivät suoraan ohjaamoon


Ja näin myös on, ainakin Veolian autoissa 1206 ja 1207, en tiedä muista.
Off-topic; noissa veolian uusissa 120x-crossareissa on muuten 6 kameraa per. auto  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> Ja näin myös on, ainakin Veolian autoissa 1206 ja 1207, en tiedä muista.


Ettei olisi vain ovimonttu peilit korvattu kameroilla ja se kuva näkyy kuljettajalle?

----------


## zige94

> Ettei olisi vain ovimonttu peilit korvattu kameroilla ja se kuva näkyy kuljettajalle?


Eli ovikamerat mitä on tulossa melkeinpä kaikkiin uusiin autoihin tammikuussa 2013 alkaviin sopimuksiin, ja olikohan myös elokuun sopimuksiin.. Pitää itse käydä joku päivä matkustamassa tuolla.

----------


## GT8N

> Mutta herrat, onhan meillekkin uusia autoja tulossa koko ajan


Kyllä, tuleehan niitä. Valitettavasti ei kauan kestä kun ne ovat siinä kunnossa, ettei uskoisi niiden olevan lähes uusia.

Huomionarvoista on kuitenkin se, että HSL-alueella bussit ovat sekä sisältä että ulkoa huonossa kunnossa. Vaikka "termiitit" tuhoavat autojen takaosat, on ulkoasun kehnossa kunnossa kuitenkin muut syyt. Kun täynnä kolhoita olevissa kyljissä menee pitkiä maalinaarmuja, on ajotavassa  pahasti vikaa. Vastaavasti huuruiset ikkunat, mädät lattiat, rikkinäiset penkit sekä irrallaanolevat helisevät tangot ja lasit ym. kertovat paljon kaluston ylläpidosta tai pikemminkin sen puutteesta.

Kaluston ylläpidon laiminlyönnissä syyttävä sormi osoittaa etenkin erästä N-kirjaimella alkavaa firmaa, joskaan eipä ole monilla muillakaan paljon hurraamista.

Jos Tampereella näkee bussin, joka ulkoa kolhuilla ja naarmuilla sekä sisältä tuhottu, on se harvinaista. Pääkaupunkiseudulla taas täysin normaalia. Viimekädessä tilaaja päättää minkäkuntoisilla autoilla liikennettä hoidetaan - sen myös huomaa.

----------


## chauffer

> Eli ovikamerat mitä on tulossa melkeinpä kaikkiin uusiin autoihin tammikuussa 2013 alkaviin sopimuksiin, ja olikohan myös elokuun sopimuksiin.. Pitää itse käydä joku päivä matkustamassa tuolla.


Se oli vain veikkaus. Helbille kun tuli 600-sarjan Mannit niin jo silloin valmistaja ihmetteli miksi Suomeen tuotuihin autoihin tuli ovimonttupeilit kun kameranäytöt olisivat olleet halvemmat  :Laughing:

----------


## Palomaa

> Ettei olisi vain ovimonttu peilit korvattu kameroilla ja se kuva näkyy kuljettajalle?


6 Kameraa ja näkymät ovat,

- Keskiovi
- Takaovi
- Kuskin edessä ylhäällä ovelle katsomassa
- Matkustamoon edestä päin
- keskellä takapenkeille päin
- Ihan takana takapenkkejä ja eteenpäin katsomassa (HelBin tapaan)

----------


## Albert

> Kaluston ylläpidon laiminlyönnissä syyttävä sormi osoittaa etenkin erästä N-kirjaimella alkavaa firmaa, joskaan eipä ole monilla muillakaan paljon hurraamista.


Näin on. Täällä Vartsikassa me matkustajat suhtaudumme noihin klenkassa kulkeviin repsottaviin raasuihin ihan inhimillisesti. Toivotamme niille rassuille tsemppiä ja toteamme, ettei bussin kunto ole tietenkään sen oma vika.
Tsemppiä N:n busseille jatkossakin! :Smile:

----------


## GT8N

> Toivotamme niille rassuille tsemppiä ja toteamme, ettei bussin kunto ole tietenkään sen oma vika.


Näin itsekin ajattelen.  :Smile:  Sääliksi käy kun katsoo esimerkiksi täkäläisiä -98 vuoden autoja. Maakunnissa näkee samanikäisiä autoja jotka ovat edelleen kunnoltaan uudenveroisia. Kuten vaikka  Lehtimäen 8.

----------


## zige94

> 6 Kameraa ja näkymät ovat,
> 
> - Keskiovi
> - Takaovi
> - Kuskin edessä ylhäällä ovelle katsomassa
> - Matkustamoon edestä päin
> - keskellä takapenkeille päin
> - Ihan takana takapenkkejä ja eteenpäin katsomassa (HelBin tapaan)


Ovatkohan muuten Veolian jälkikäteen asentamia, vai olisivatkohan tulleet Westendin tilauksesta... Itse veikkaan että Westendin on ne jo tilannut Crossarin mukana. Nämähän ovat niitä mitkä tulivat Westendille, joita Westendillä ei ollutkaan varaa lunastaa..

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:00 ----------




> Näin on. Täällä Vartsikassa me matkustajat suhtaudumme noihin klenkassa kulkeviin repsottaviin raasuihin ihan inhimillisesti. Toivotamme niille rassuille tsemppiä ja toteamme, ettei bussin kunto ole tietenkään sen oma vika.
> Tsemppiä N:n busseille jatkossakin!


Mutta eikös Itä-Helsingin bussien sisätiloihin etenkin vaikuta se minkälaisissa alueilla ne liikkuu? Kyllä sen huomaa sisätilan kunnosta (ulkopuoli on eriasia) minkälaisella alueilla auto liikkuu. Esim. Tapanilan alueella liikkuvat autot (h74:n ja h76A/B:n) ovat sisältä todella siistissä kunnossa. Suutarilan ja Tapulikaupungin keskustalinjat (h73/N ja h75) ovat täynnä rumia töhryjä, sotkuja jne. Samaa voi verrata Kontulaan esimerkiksi sekä Itä-Helsingin yölinjoihin.

----------


## GT8N

> Mutta eikös Itä-Helsingin bussien sisätiloihin etenkin vaikuta se minkälaisissa alueilla ne liikkuu? Kyllä sen huomaa sisätilan kunnosta (ulkopuoli on eriasia) minkälaisella alueilla auto liikkuu. Esim. Tapanilan alueella liikkuvat autot (h74:n ja h76A/B:n) ovat sisältä todella siistissä kunnossa. Suutarilan ja Tapulikaupungin keskustalinjat (h73/N ja h75) ovat täynnä rumia töhryjä, sotkuja jne. Samaa voi verrata Kontulaan esimerkiksi sekä Itä-Helsingin yölinjoihin.


Toki alueilla voi olla joitain pieniä eroja, mutta yleisesti sisätiloja tuhotaan kaupunginosasta riippumatta. Esimerkiksi pääsääntöisesti Lauttasaaren linjoilla ajavan Nobinan 777:n takaosa oli kuin pommin jäljiltä uutuudenkarhean auton ollessa vasta neljättä viikkoa linjalla.  :Mad: 

Autot kiertävät ympäri kaupunkia samoin kuin vandaalit.

----------


## Palomaa

> Toki alueilla voi olla joitain pieniä eroja, mutta yleisesti sisätiloja tuhotaan kaupunginosasta riippumatta. Esimerkiksi pääsääntöisesti Lauttasaaren linjoilla ajavan Nobinan 777:n takaosa oli kuin *pommin jäljiltä* uutuudenkarhean auton ollessa vasta neljättä viikkoa linjalla. 
> 
> Autot kiertävät ympäri kaupunkia samoin kuin vandaalit.


olen kanssasi täysin samaa mieltä, siellä missä uusi auto siellä vandaalit  :Mad: 

tuo paksunnettu teksti hieman nauratti, mutta hymy hyyty kun muistin millainen ko. auton viime oli vuoden puolella.. Ihan sotkuinen.




> Ovatkohan muuten Veolian jälkikäteen asentamia, vai olisivatkohan tulleet Westendin tilauksesta... Itse veikkaan että Westendin on ne jo tilannut Crossarin mukana. Nämähän ovat niitä mitkä tulivat Westendille, joita Westendillä ei ollutkaan varaa lunastaa..


Westendin jäljiltä ovat nuo kamerat.

----------


## ipeniemela

Työmatkalaisen havaintoja eiliseltä:

NF 472 on jo varmaan kuukauden päivät herjannut "ajon jatkaminen vaurioittaa SCR-järjestelmää".
NF 55:n taka-akselin alueelta kuuluu voimakasta KLONK-KLONK-KLONK-KLONK-ääntä, joka voimistuu, mitä nopeammin auto liikkuu.

Lisäksi useissa autoissa on lattiat kupruilla ja halkeamilla, ikkunaruutujen väli puoleen väliin asti täynnä vettä ja tangot helisee kolisee ja rämisee.

Nämä kaikki siis N:llä alkavan firman autoja ja monet alle 10 vuotiaita vielä.  :Laughing:

----------


## tkp

> Työmatkalaisen havaintoja eiliseltä:
> 
> NF 472 on jo varmaan kuukauden päivät herjannut "ajon jatkaminen vaurioittaa SCR-järjestelmää".


Olikohan niin että vasta EEV-päästötason autot rajoittavat tehoja jos pakokaasujen puhdistusjärjestelmä ei toimi, joten mitäpä tuota korjaamaan kun ei vaikuta ajamiseen... Ehkäpä sitten katsastukseen...

----------


## zige94

> Työmatkalaisen havaintoja eiliseltä:
> 
> NF 472 on jo varmaan kuukauden päivät herjannut "ajon jatkaminen vaurioittaa SCR-järjestelmää".
> NF 55:n taka-akselin alueelta kuuluu voimakasta KLONK-KLONK-KLONK-KLONK-ääntä, joka voimistuu, mitä nopeammin auto liikkuu.
> 
> Lisäksi useissa autoissa on lattiat kupruilla ja halkeamilla, ikkunaruutujen väli puoleen väliin asti täynnä vettä ja tangot helisee kolisee ja rämisee.
> 
> Nämä kaikki siis N:llä alkavan firman autoja ja monet alle 10 vuotiaita vielä.


Noh noh, äläs nyt.. Olen itse ollut myös sellaisen H:llä alkavan firman kyydissä, jonka bussin katto vuosi suoraan kalliin älypuhelimeni päälle, joka tietysti meni rikki. Nihkeesti parilla vihaisella sähköpostiviestillä suostu korvaamaan sen vähän päälle 550e. Espoon alueella ei ole tullut uusia sopimuksia vähään aikaan (jos nyt en ihan väärin muista), mutta nythän Klovin varikolle tulee todella paljon uusia. Hakunilassa nyt on enemmän uusia kuin vanhoja ja ihmeellisen hyvin täällä kyllä näyttää olevan Nobinan autot hyvässä kunnossa, jossei erinomaisessakin. Ehkä se on vaan katsojan silmissä, että haluaa nähdä juuri sen tietyn autot romuina  :Wink:

----------


## Albert

> Ehkä se on vaan katsojan silmissä, että haluaa nähdä juuri sen tietyn autot romuina


Minulla ei tuollaiseen ole tarvetta. Ei ole "suosikkifirmaakaan".
Töhryjäkään en tarkoita enkä muuta ilkivaltaa. Ne eivät ole liikennöitsijän huoltamattomuutta. Se, että auto lähetetään linjalle siten, että esim. penkkejä puuttuu, kehikot on, on toinen asia.
Ulkonäkö on kuitenkin se, mikä eniten silmään pistää. Helmapellit retkottaa vääntyneinä, yleensä vasen takakulma roikkuu maata viistäen. Moottori pauhaa mutta auto tuskin liikkuu jne.

----------


## Palomaa

> Minulla ei tuollaiseen ole tarvetta. Ei ole "suosikkifirmaakaan".
> Töhryjäkään en tarkoita enkä muuta ilkivaltaa. Ne eivät ole liikennöitsijän huoltamattomuutta. Se, että auto lähetetään linjalle siten, että esim. penkkejä puuttuu, kehikot on, on toinen asia.
> Ulkonäkö on kuitenkin se, mikä eniten silmään pistää. Helmapellit retkottaa vääntyneinä, yleensä vasen takakulma roikkuu maata viistäen. Moottori pauhaa mutta auto tuskin liikkuu jne.


Eiköhän kumminkin tämä N:llä alkava firma hoida parhaansa mukaan kalustojensa kuntoa, huom. "parhaansa" mukaan, kuka sitten luokittelee miten hyvin ja miten huonosti on taas eriasia.

Esimerkiksi VT Tuupakan autot mitkä ovat ajossa ovat älyttömän hyvässä kunnossa, olen yhden ainoan kerran törmännyt huonokuntoiseen bussiin ja sekin oli vanhoja lentokenttä-scaloja #186, (kai) jossa moottori savusi takana vähän aikaa mutta lakkasi. Kuljettaja ei saanut Tikkurilassa käyntiin ja paikalle tarvittiin apua. Sen jälkeen autoa "ei saanut sammuttaa". Muuten ainakin Tuupakka on hoitanut kalustonsa kunnon erittäin hyvin. Hakunilassa sama juttu ainakin mitä tiedän, h74 autot ovat ihan hyvässä kunnossa, ei moittimista.

Sitten H:lla alkavan firman autot, mitä niihin tulee on taas toinen asia, rippuu merkistä ja mallista, kuten MANnit ovat ihan p****a.. Moottoristakin kuuluu hirvee meteli esim. Lentokenttä-linjojen autoissa että en toista kertaa mene, töhryjä ovat e22/23-linjojen autot täynnä, liekö niitä puhdista ikinä kukaan?

N:lla alkavalla firmalla on hyvässä kunnossa minun mielestä uusimpia ja osa vanhempia, ei minun silmääni osu huonokuntoisuus, _PAITSI_ Seutulinjan 550 Teli-volvo 8700:set. Hyi!  :Mad:

----------


## ipeniemela

Niin, eihän minunkaan tarkoitukseni ole haukkua N:llä alkavaa firmaa pelkästä haukkumisen ilosta. Pohjois-Espoossa asuvana nyt kuitenkin kyseisen puljun autoilla tulee eniten liikuttua ja fakta on, että varsinkin Ikarus-Scaniat alkavat olla jo aivan karmaisevassa kunnossa. Viisi vuotta sitten tänne tuli paljon uudenkarheita Volvo 8700 LE:itä, joista osasta on jo nyt lattia kupruilla ja helmat ja kulmat rutussa milloin mistäkin. Ja kyse on VIISIvuotiaista autoista. Esimerkiksi Pohjolalla on puolet vanhempia autoja, jotka ovat paremmassa kunnossa.

Tokihan tänne on syksyllä taas tulossa iso liuta uusia VDL:iä ja muutama Volvokin, mutta missä kunnossa ne ovat muutaman vuoden kuluttua onkin sitten jo toinen asia.

Lisättäköön tähän nyt kuitenkin, että bussit ovat yleensä kuitenkin kulkeneet ajallaan, kuusi vuotta olen täällä asunut ja hyvin harvassa ovat ne kerrat, kun on vuoro tulematta jäänyt. Siitä kiitos.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ikarus-Scaniat alkavat olla jo aivan karmaisevassa kunnossa.


Tästä olen täysin samaa mieltä kuin sinäkin. Nuo E94:t ovat ihan hirveitä autoja, hyrrrhyrrr..

----------


## zige94

> Esimerkiksi Pohjolalla on puolet vanhempia autoja, jotka ovat paremmassa kunnossa.


Pohjolaan on kuitenkin turha verrata. Omasta mielestäni Pohjolon Liikenteen kalustoa ei voi mitenkään verrata näihin muiden firmojen busseihin (puhutaan siis nyt isosta liikennöitsijöistä, ei ÅL). Pohjolalla on kaluston laatukriteerit korkealla. PL pitää kalustoa AINA hyvässä kunnossa. VR-yhtymään kun kuuluu niin kalusto on aina tiptop kunnossa (vaikka kuljettajien asenne ei oliskaan mitään parasta), joten minun mielestäni on aika törkeätä verrata Nobinaa, Veoliaa tai HelB:iä PL:ään.

----------


## ipeniemela

Jaa no anteeksi tämä sanoinkuvaamaton törkeys, ei kyllä ollut tarkoituksellista tai edes tietoista.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ja on Pöhlölälläkin elähtäneitä autoja liikenteessä, esimerkiksi kaikki OmniShittyt.

----------


## Palomaa

> Jaa no anteeksi tämä sanoinkuvaamaton törkeys, ei kyllä ollut tarkoituksellista tai edes tietoista.  Ja on Pöhlölälläkin elähtäneitä autoja liikenteessä, esimerkiksi kaikki *OmniShitty*t.


 :Laughing:  naurahdin, mutta Zige, kyllä on mahdollista verrata vaikka lumipalloa ja pölhölää jos vain tahtoo mutta mielipiteensä kaikilla, mutta rajansa niilläkin jos ääneen sanoo.

----------


## Kani

Onko Suomesta poistunut sananvapaus, vai minkä takia yrityksistä pitää puhua vihjaillen ja alkukirjaimilla?

Mitä tulee aiheeseen ja kinasteluun siitä, millä firmalla asiat ovat mitenkin, eikös asia kannattaisi selvittää vaikka kuvaamalla eri alueilla vilkkailla paikoilla tunnin aikana kaikki bussit. Siitä vaan sitten kuvien perusteella taulukkoa pystyyn, että kellä mikäkin repsottaa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Onko Suomesta poistunut sananvapaus, vai minkä takia yrityksistä pitää puhua vihjaillen ja alkukirjaimilla?
> 
> Mitä tulee aiheeseen ja kinasteluun siitä, millä firmalla asiat ovat mitenkin, eikös asia kannattaisi selvittää vaikka kuvaamalla eri alueilla vilkkailla paikoilla tunnin aikana kaikki bussit. Siitä vaan sitten kuvien perusteella taulukkoa pystyyn, että kellä mikäkin repsottaa.


Ei Suomesta vaan tältä foorumilta, ja tuo idea että kuvaa autoja siihen aikaan ja juuri sitä autoa joka on ns. hajalla.

----------


## Mikle

Hyvä, että kaluston kunnosta (ja kunnossapidon tasosta) puhutaan. Itselleni matkustajan näkökulmasta se on tärkeää ja eiköhän se ole yleisemminkin eräs ratkaiseva tekijä niin mukavuuden kuin turvallisuudenkin suhteen.




> niin kalusto on aina tiptop kunnossa (vaikka kuljettajien asenne ei oliskaan mitään parasta), joten minun mielestäni on aika törkeätä verrata Nobinaa, Veoliaa tai HelB:iä PL:ään.


Maallikolla herää kysymys; miksei voisi verrata? Siis jos jollain firmalla on kunnossapito selkeästi kunnossa niin miksei myös muilla saman toimintaympäristön toimijoilla se pitäisi olla sillä samalla tasolla? Jos ja kun kaluston kunnossa on parannettavaa.

----------


## Albert

> Hyvä, että kaluston kunnosta (ja kunnossapidon tasosta) puhutaan. Itselleni matkustajan näkökulmasta se on tärkeää ja eiköhän se ole yleisemminkin eräs ratkaiseva tekijä niin mukavuuden kuin turvallisuudenkin suhteen.
>  Maallikolla herää kysymys; miksei voisi verrata? Siis jos jollain firmalla on kunnossapito selkeästi kunnossa niin miksei myös muilla saman toimintaympäristön toimijoilla se pitäisi olla sillä samalla tasolla? Jos ja kun kaluston kunnossa on parannettavaa.


On tosiaan aika erikoista, jos ei saisi verrata toista toiseen. Jos jokin firma pystyy pitämään kalustonsa samassa kilpailutilanteessa (ainakin) ulkonaisesti kunnossa, niin miksei sitä tosiaan voi vaatia (toivoa) muiltakin?
Muistelen lapsuuttani 50 -luvun lopulla. Silloin kerrottiin, että HKL peruskorjasi vanhat bussinsa ennen kuin myi ne romuna eteenpäin.
Siis suht lapsena kuultua!

----------


## tohpeeri

Nobinan Volvoissa, etenkin teleissä olen jo toista vuotta havainnut, että varsin usein takimmaiset pysähtymisnapit eivät toimi.  Lisäksi nykyään melkein päivittäin tulee vastaan sellaisia autoja joista ei nappia painaessa kuulu mitään ääntä. Tänään viimeksi olisi bussi ajanut ohi pysäkkini, ellen olisi huutanut kuskia pysähtymään koska ilmeisesti toiseksi takimmainen nappulakin oli mäsänä. Tässäkään bussissa ei mitään merkinantoääntä kuulunut.

----------


## ipeniemela

NF 50 on jo useiden viikkojen ajan piipittänyt vikavaroitusääntä (se Volvon vanha tuttu dingdingding) ja täristää ajaessa. Matkustamon linjakilpi ei toimi, eikä vasemmampuoleinen etuyläikkuna aukea. Patkoputkikin mörisee melko muhkeasti.

----------


## joboo

Helb 707-709 penkinkankaat ovat kuluneet ja penkit kovia eikä niitä ole uusittu. Osa tolpista on irti penkeistä ja heiluu miten sattuu.

----------


## Nak

> NF 50 on jo useiden viikkojen ajan piipittänyt vikavaroitusääntä (se Volvon vanha tuttu dingdingding) ja täristää ajaessa. Matkustamon linjakilpi ei toimi, eikä vasemmampuoleinen etuyläikkuna aukea. Patkoputkikin mörisee melko muhkeasti.


Koita kestää vielä muutama viikko, sitten (toivottavasti) tuostakin päästään eroon ja jatkossa näemme tämänkin ikea-lusikoiden ja haarukoiden muodossa  :Wink:

----------


## Mikle

> Toki sen ajan bussien tekniikka oli sen aikuista. Mutta ulkonäkö ja matkustajan kokemus matkustamossa oli moitteeton sen ajan odotusten mukaan.
> Koskee tosin vain sen ajan HKL:n bussilinjoja. Silloin esim Liikenne Oy:n lempinimi ainakin idässä oli Romuliikenne.
> Mitä tästä enempää. Mutta tänäpänä paikallisbussien ulko- ja osin sisänäkö on Stadissa surkea.


Minulla on muistikuvia vasta 1980-luvun bussimatkustuksesta, mutta paljon selkeämmät muistikuvat 1990-luvun matkusteluista, jolloin busseja tuli osaltani käytettyä paljon. HKL-busseilla kuljin asuinseudustani johtuen hieman vähemmän, mutta juurikin Oy Liikenne Ab:n ja Vantaan Liikenteen kyydissä on tullut sitäkin useammin oltua. Sen perusteella totean, että kyllä dösien kondis oli silloin todella hyvällä tasolla! Aika ehkä kultaa osan muistoistani, mutta kuitenkin ennen oli tämä homma paremmin  :Cool:  Olisi hieman benchmarkattavaa nykytouhuihin! Oli nähkääs pehmeät penkit, jopa verhot ikkunoissa, autoissa siistiä. Lisäksi kyyti oli pehmeää ja ilkivallan jäljet mitä ilmeisimmin siivottu nopealla syötöllä pois-romuja en muista matkustajaliikenteessä nähneeni. Kokemukseni lähinnä Itä-Vantaan sisäisiltä linjoilta sekä seutulinjoilta 732, 730 ja 623. Ei tainnut 734 liikennöidä vielä tuolloin.

----------


## 339-DF

Tänään tuli Hakaniemessä nähtyä kahden Nobinan bussin kohtaus. Eka huusi kuin viimeistä päivää, en tiedä miksi bussin pitää hurista ja möristä kuin mikäkin nurkkaan ahdistettu mörkö. Huolto saattaisi auttaa asiaa. Tokasta puolestaan roikkui pakoputki kiinni kadussa, kipinät vaan lenteli. Vaan eipä se kauaa siinä roikkunut, lähti kokonaan irti.

Tuli mieleen miten Teneriffalla 80-luvulla tuli nähtyä bussi, jonka ovi tippui pysäkillä kadulle. Mentiin sitten taksilla. Siihenköhän Stadissakin ollaan menossa?

Jaa, jotain hyvääkin: kumpikaan bussi ei alkanut peruutella Siltasaarenkadulla.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Tänään tuli Hakaniemessä nähtyä kahden Nobinan bussin kohtaus. Eka huusi kuin viimeistä päivää, en tiedä miksi bussin pitää hurista ja möristä kuin mikäkin nurkkaan ahdistettu mörkö. Huolto saattaisi auttaa asiaa. Tokasta puolestaan roikkui pakoputki kiinni kadussa, kipinät vaan lenteli. Vaan eipä se kauaa siinä roikkunut, lähti kokonaan irti.
> 
> Tuli mieleen miten Teneriffalla 80-luvulla tuli nähtyä bussi, jonka ovi tippui pysäkillä kadulle. Mentiin sitten taksilla. Siihenköhän Stadissakin ollaan menossa?
> 
> Jaa, jotain hyvääkin: kumpikaan bussi ei alkanut peruutella Siltasaarenkadulla.


Noh noh, ei tuo vielä mitään... Pohjolan Liikenteellä joku kuljettaja tykkää rikkoa autoja... Huomasin tänään että esim. autosta PL 760 oli revitty mikrofoni tankoineen kaikkineen irti, HELMI-laitteesta vedetty piuhat pois, Buscomin GPS ei toiminut, sekä siinä neljän paikan kohdalla vasemmalle puolella eli joku lyönyt/potkassut seinään aikamoisen aukon, josta törrötti piuhoja  :Wink:  Että se siitä mahtavasta ja siististä Pohjolan Liikenteestä. Ja kannattaa niitä sisätiloja katsoa Pohjolan Crossareissa.. Kamalan näkösiä. Ulkoapäin pidetään siistissä kunnossa, mutta sisältä löytyy vikoja vaikka muille jakaa..

Lisäksi esim. autossa 704 ei mikrofoni toiminut sekä etuoven viiksi, eli etuoven jos auki halusi, joitui painamaat sitä nappia josta aukeaa kaikki ovet, eli pelkkää etuovea et millään saanut auki. Kuulemma ollut jo muutaman päivän sama vika.

----------


## vristo

> Pohjolan Liikenteellä joku kuljettaja tykkää rikkoa autoja.


Ikävä homma. Mutta, oletkos nimenomaan nähnyt/tiedätkö, että joku kuljettaja on nuo rikkonut? Meidän firmassa kaluston tahallinen ilkivalta/vandalisointi on välitön irtisanomisperuste, sen jokainen PL:llä työskentelevä tietää.

----------


## zige94

> Ikävä homma. Mutta, oletkos nimenomaan nähnyt/tiedätkö, että joku kuljettaja on nuo rikkonut? Meidän firmassa kaluston tahallinen ilkivalta/vandalisointi on välitön irtisanomisperuste, sen jokainen PL:llä työskentelevä tietää.


Tälläistä kuulin nimeltä mainitsemattomalta kuljettajalta. Se jälki miten nuo mainitsemani oli saatu rikki, oli selvästi jonkun tahallinen ilkivalta. Pohjolan Liikenteen varikolle ei ulkopuoliset pääse melkeinpä ollenkaan busseja valdalisoimaan, joten kuljettaja se on pakko olla, eri asia sitten kuka... Jos HELMI ja GPS tuhotaan pois käytöstä, viittaa se enemmän siihen että olisi vieläpä joku kuljettaja, joka käyttää autoa väärin..

Tuo matkustamon puolella oleva iso halkeama/lommo bussin sisäseinässä on todennäköisesti matkustajat aiheuttama, tiedä sitten onko tahallinen vai vahingossa, mutta sellaista jälkeä ei kyllä vahingossa saisi millään.

Ja jos olisin nähnyt omin silmin kuljettajan tekemässä jotain sellasta, olisin jo ilmoittanut välittömästi Pohjolalle ja saattanut jopa kuvata todistusmateriaalia jos olisi ollut mahdollista.

----------


## vristo

Miten Helmin tai Buscomin GPS:n puuttuminen heikensi sinun matkustajapalvelukokemustasi? Ethän olisi edes tiennyt noista, jollei ko. kuljettaja olisi esitellyt niitä sinulle. Mikrofonin puuttuminenkaan eo yleensä vaikeuta kuljettajan työtä, toki joidenkin, jotka sitä tykkäävät käyttää  :Wink: . Ja, kuten sanoit itsekin, matkustamon vaurioiden alkuperää on vaikea jäljittää.

----------


## Nak

> Tänään tuli Hakaniemessä nähtyä kahden Nobinan bussin kohtaus. Eka huusi kuin viimeistä päivää, en tiedä miksi bussin pitää hurista ja möristä kuin mikäkin nurkkaan ahdistettu mörkö. Huolto saattaisi auttaa asiaa.


kuulostaa siltä että auto on käynyt kuumana, tai ainakin lämpimänä ja jäähdyttäjän puhallin on huutanut kuin viimeistä päivää. Hyvin yleistä b10ble:ssä, vanhemmissa b12ble:ssä ja k-sarjan scanioissa. Jäähdyttäjien pesu keväisin auttaa tähän vaivaan, mutta nobinalla ei tietääkseni ole tästä kuultu mitään. PS. Kymmenet kerrat olen tämän asian takia hävennyt silmät päästäni, kun ei ole ollut edes helteet. Ei ole asiallista, että puhaltimen humina kuuluu järvenperään, kun lähtee vanhastakartanosta liikkeelle  :Laughing:

----------


## ana

Pitää tähän väliin sanoa jotain positiivistakin. Olen huomioinut, että Länsi-Vantaan suunnalla olevat Nobinan Volvot 66x-67X ovat aika siistikuntoisia. Tämä siis vertauksena yhtiön muihin samanikäisiin autoihin. Tämä saattaa olla myös mutuilua, mutta en ole huomannut näissä puuttuvia puskureita tai rutussa olevia nurkkia...

----------


## Nak

> Pitää tähän väliin sanoa jotain positiivistakin. Olen huomioinut, että Länsi-Vantaan suunnalla olevat Nobinan Volvot 66x-67X ovat aika siistikuntoisia. Tämä siis vertauksena yhtiön muihin samanikäisiin autoihin. Tämä saattaa olla myös mutuilua, mutta en ole huomannut näissä puuttuvia puskureita tai rutussa olevia nurkkia...


saman voisin todeta nobinan irisbusseista, en uskoisi nobinalaisiksi ellei niissä niin lukisi  :Smile:

----------


## ipeniemela

> kuulostaa siltä että auto on käynyt kuumana, tai ainakin lämpimänä ja jäähdyttäjän puhallin on huutanut kuin viimeistä päivää. Hyvin yleistä b10ble:ssä, vanhemmissa b12ble:ssä ja k-sarjan scanioissa. Jäähdyttäjien pesu keväisin auttaa tähän vaivaan, mutta nobinalla ei tietääkseni ole tästä kuultu mitään. PS. Kymmenet kerrat olen tämän asian takia hävennyt silmät päästäni, kun ei ole ollut edes helteet. Ei ole asiallista, että puhaltimen humina kuuluu järvenperään, kun lähtee vanhastakartanosta liikkeelle


Joo, olen myös Niipperissä bussia odotellessa todennut, että jaahas, taisi juuri B10BLE lähteä Kalajärveltä huminan perusteella.  :Laughing:  Mutta ei tämä yksinomaan Nobinan ongelma ole, huutavia puhaltimia löytyy joka firmasta..

----------


## Joonas Pio

> saman voisin todeta nobinan irisbusseista, en uskoisi nobinalaisiksi ellei niissä niin lukisi


Tähän on pakko yhtyä!  :Smile:  Ne eivät edes nitise ja en ole nähnyt niissä yhtään sotkua. Ehkäpä pienillä varikoilla autoistakin pidetään paremmin huolta, yhtiöstä riippumatta. Noiden bussien käyttöaluetta kun en usko perusteeksi niiden hyväkuntoisuuteen.  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

Mitkähän mahtavat olla tilaajan realistiset mahdollisuudet kontrolloida tätä? Voisiko tilaaja vaatia tietyn huolto-ohjelman noudattamista ja todistusten toimittamista tehtyistä huolloista? Laatia siisteydelle kriteerit ja valvoa niitä pistokokein? Laatia desibelirajat ja havainnoida niitä mittarin kanssa kadulla tai tehdä yllättäen tarkastuskäyntejä varikolle?

Vaikka liikennöitsijä ei ole HSL, niin HSL on kuitenkin matkustajille viime kädessä vastuussa siitä, että bussit ovat ehjiä, turvallisia ja siistejä. Tarvittaneen siis kovempia keinoja kuin nykyiset, mitkä ne nykyiset sitten ovatkaan, että saadaan homma ruotuun.

Ja juu, taas nousee kustannukset, jos ei kehitysmaataso kelpaakaan. Ja sitten tulee valivali, esim. allekirjoittaneelta.  :Wink:  Mutta kyllä jonkunlaiseen laatuun täytyisi voida luottaa ja jotain siitä täytyy voida maksaakin.

----------


## vristo

> Pohjolan Liikenteellä joku kuljettaja tykkää rikkoa autoja... Huomasin tänään että esim. autosta PL 760 oli revitty mikrofoni tankoineen kaikkineen irti, HELMI-laitteesta vedetty piuhat pois, Buscomin GPS ei toiminut, sekä siinä neljän paikan kohdalla vasemmalle puolella eli joku lyönyt/potkassut seinään aikamoisen aukon, josta törrötti piuhoja  Että se siitä mahtavasta ja siististä Pohjolan Liikenteestä.


Tsekkasin tänään PL760:n läpi. Matkustamon puolella on tosiaankin halkeama seinässä, kuten sanoit. Sensijaan mainitsemasi Helmi-laitteen piuhat sekä ajotavanseurantalaitteen antennit olivat paikoillaan, kuten kuuluukin. Buscomin GPS:n puuttuminen ei vaikuta lipunmyyttiin ja askelluskin pelaa, kuten se toimi ennen satelliittipaikannustakin.

----------


## Kani

> Ja juu, taas nousee kustannukset, jos ei kehitysmaataso kelpaakaan. Ja sitten tulee valivali, esim. allekirjoittaneelta.  Mutta kyllä jonkunlaiseen laatuun täytyisi voida luottaa ja jotain siitä täytyy voida maksaakin.


Mistä kehitysmaatasosta puhut? Täällähän on tutkitusti Euroopan paras joukkoliikenne.

----------


## zige94

> Tsekkasin tänään PL760:n läpi. Matkustamon puolella on tosiaankin halkeama seinässä, kuten sanoit. Sensijaan mainitsemasi Helmi-laitteen piuhat sekä ajotavanseurantalaitteen antennit olivat paikoillaan, kuten kuuluukin. Buscomin GPS:n puuttuminen ei vaikuta lipunmyyttiin ja askelluskin pelaa, kuten se toimi ennen satelliittipaikannustakin.


Voisiko olla että ne on laitettu kuntoon su-ma aikana? Kuljettaja teki nimittäin siitä autopuhelimella varikolle ilmoituksen. En tiedä kuinka nopeesti teillä toimitaan asioissa, mutta luulisi että HELMI-laitteen fixaaminen on aika prioriteettilistan kärjessä, vai? Juu askellus pelaa, huonompihan se kuitenkin on kuin GPS etenkin jos kuljettaja unohtaa painaa F+8 (mikskä sitä toimintoa nyt kutsutaan virallisella nimellä), silloinhan askellus on ihan pielessä ja näyttää ihan omiaan. Tietty niinkuin mainitsit, monet näistä eivät vaikuta matkustukseen tippaakaan, mutta itse kyllä matkustaja arvostaisin jos näen seuraavan pysäkin nimen, etenkin vieraspaikkakuntalainen jos olisin. Näytöthän saavat tiedot HELMI:stä, ja jos se HELMI on täysin pimeenä, niin matkustamon näyttökään ei mitään näytä. Mutta nämä ovat pikkuasioita joita tavallinen tallaaja ei huomaa, paitsi se halkeama minkä eilen huomasin (on muuten aivan järkyttävän näkönen, miten sellanen on saatu aikaan....).

----------


## Overdriver

> F+8


Suunnan kääntäminen lienee kelvollinen termi.

----------


## chauffer

> Voisiko olla että ne on laitettu kuntoon su-ma aikana? Kuljettaja teki nimittäin siitä autopuhelimella varikolle ilmoituksen. En tiedä kuinka nopeesti teillä toimitaan asioissa, mutta luulisi että HELMI-laitteen fixaaminen on aika prioriteettilistan kärjessä, vai? Juu askellus pelaa, huonompihan se kuitenkin on kuin GPS etenkin jos kuljettaja unohtaa painaa F+8 (mikskä sitä toimintoa nyt kutsutaan virallisella nimellä), silloinhan askellus on ihan pielessä ja näyttää ihan omiaan. Tietty niinkuin mainitsit, monet näistä eivät vaikuta matkustukseen tippaakaan, mutta itse kyllä matkustaja arvostaisin jos näen seuraavan pysäkin nimen, etenkin vieraspaikkakuntalainen jos olisin. Näytöthän saavat tiedot HELMI:stä, ja jos se HELMI on täysin pimeenä, niin matkustamon näyttökään ei mitään näytä. Mutta nämä ovat pikkuasioita joita tavallinen tallaaja ei huomaa, paitsi se halkeama minkä eilen huomasin (on muuten aivan järkyttävän näkönen, mitn sellanen on saatu aikaan....).


Suunnan vaihtaminen F8:lla on tehtävä aina, riippumatta siitä onko buscomissa GPS tai ei... Ja sen unohtaminen taitaa olla aika harvinaista eikä matkustaja sitä huomaa muuta  kuin seutulinjalla kaupungin rajan ylityksen jälkeen. Helmi laite taas vaihtaa suunnan aina automaattisesti..

----------


## Koala

> Suunnan vaihtaminen F8:lla on tehtävä aina, riippumatta siitä onko buscomissa GPS tai ei... Ja sen unohtaminen taitaa olla aika harvinaista eikä matkustaja sitä huomaa muuta  kuin seutulinjalla kaupungin rajan ylityksen jälkeen. Helmi laite taas vaihtaa suunnan aina automaattisesti..


Eikös tuon suunnanvaihdon unohtaminen ole "paha" virhe? Eikös se Buscom jonkun tiluliluliinkin päästä jos sen unohtaa?

----------


## Nak

> Tsekkasin tänään PL760:n läpi. Matkustamon puolella on tosiaankin halkeama seinässä, kuten sanoit. Sensijaan mainitsemasi Helmi-laitteen piuhat sekä ajotavanseurantalaitteen antennit olivat paikoillaan, kuten kuuluukin. Buscomin GPS:n puuttuminen ei vaikuta lipunmyyttiin ja askelluskin pelaa, kuten se toimi ennen satelliittipaikannustakin.


tässä viestissä oli vielä eilen osuus jossa puhuit kuljettajien "laadusta". Eiköhän jokaisesta talosta löydy parit asentaja-ässät joilla on muutamia työkaluja mukanaan ja jotka hoitavat ominpäin pieniä korjauksia autoissa, se voi olla hyväkin asia mutta välttämättä myös ei

----------


## chauffer

> Eikös tuon suunnanvaihdon unohtaminen ole "paha" virhe? Eikös se Buscom jonkun tiluliluliinkin päästä jos sen unohtaa?


No siis käytännössä aika mahdoton olla huomaamatta päätepysäkille tuloa, jos ei askellin sitten ole jostain syystä epäkunnossa, se kylläkin todella harvinaista.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> No siis käytännössä aika mahdoton olla huomaamatta päätepysäkille tuloa, jos ei askellin sitten ole jostain syystä epäkunnossa, se kylläkin todella harvinaista.


Kyllä sitä on jäänyt monilla tutuillani (Nobina, HelB ja PL) vaihtamatta suunta, etenkin kun on keskittynyt päättärille johonkin muuhun, esimerkiksi kännykän näpräämiseen (ja hyvä että se tehdään päättärillä eikä ajon aikana). HELMIhän osaa itsensä automaattisesti vaihtaa, kunhan vuoro on ohjelmoitu HELMIin oikein, onko tämä niin vaikea tehdä Buscomiinkin? Ehkäpä sitten lippu- ja informaatiouudistuksen yhteydessä  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> monilla tutuillani


Ihan mielenkiinnosta: miten määrittelet sanan "tuttu"?

----------


## zige94

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta: miten määrittelet sanan "tuttu"?


Kuljettaja kenet henkilökohtaisesti tunnen. Tutulla en tarkoita esim. kuljettajia jotka tänne foorumille kirjoittelevat.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuljettaja kenet henkilökohtaisesti tunnen. Tutulla en tarkoita esim. kuljettajia jotka tänne foorumille kirjoittelevat.


Näin tietysti. Mutta mitä siis vaaditaan siihen, että voi sanoa tuntevansa, eli on "tuttu"? Jutellut kerran? Jutellut viisi kertaa? Käynyt kaljalla? Tietää lähisukulaisiesi nimet?

Kysyn siksi, koska minulla on eri tavoin eri rivien välistä luettuna sellainen kutina, että "tuttuus" ei ole kaikissa tapauksissa molemminpuolinen tunne. Tällöin "tuttuuden" mainitseminen olisi harhaanjohtavaa. Pahoittelen jo valmiiksi, mikäli olen tulkinnut väärin.

----------


## zige94

> Näin tietysti. Mutta mitä siis vaaditaan siihen, että voi sanoa tuntevansa, eli on "tuttu"? Jutellut kerran? Jutellut viisi kertaa? Käynyt kaljalla? Tietää lähisukulaisiesi nimet?
> 
> Kysyn siksi, koska minulla on eri tavoin eri rivien välistä luettuna sellainen kutina, että "tuttuus" ei ole kaikissa tapauksissa molemminpuolinen tunne. Tällöin "tuttuuden" mainitseminen olisi harhaanjohtavaa. Pahoittelen jo valmiiksi, mikäli olen tulkinnut väärin.


Voin sanoa että tässä tapauksessa olit varmaankin tulkinnut väärin. Nähty monta kertaa, juteltu paljon esim. facessa, käyty syömässä tms. vaihdettu numeroita jne. Lasketaanko tuo sinun tavallasi tuttuudeksi, vai mikä on oma käsityksesi tuttuudesta?  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Voin sanoa että tässä tapauksessa olit varmaankin tulkinnut väärin. Nähty monta kertaa, juteltu paljon esim. facessa, käyty syömässä tms. vaihdettu numeroita jne. Lasketaanko tuo sinun tavallasi tuttuudeksi, vai mikä on oma käsityksesi tuttuudesta?


Lasketaan. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet

----------


## chauffer

> Kyllä sitä on jäänyt monilla tutuillani (Nobina, HelB ja PL) vaihtamatta suunta, etenkin kun on keskittynyt päättärille johonkin muuhun, esimerkiksi kännykän näpräämiseen (ja hyvä että se tehdään päättärillä eikä ajon aikana). HELMIhän osaa itsensä automaattisesti vaihtaa, kunhan vuoro on ohjelmoitu HELMIin oikein, onko tämä niin vaikea tehdä Buscomiinkin? Ehkäpä sitten lippu- ja informaatiouudistuksen yhteydessä


Uusissa rahastuslaitteissa tullee olemaan Helmi integroituna samaan pakettiin, ja toivottavasti linjakilpien ohjaus liitetään siihen myös  :Cool:

----------


## jtm

Näin tamperelaisena ihmettelen, että miten siellä pääkaupunkiseudulla kolisee pelti ja linja-auto yleensä osapuolena jatkuvasti ja monessa tapauksessa kummatkin osapuolet linja-autoja. Onko niin että muilla (jalankulkijat, autoilijat yms.) tienkäyttäjillä on jotain vihaa linja-autoja kohtaan? Ja miksi uudetkin autot pitää välittömästi viimeistään parin viikon ikäisenä jo kolhia jollain tapaa? Kun tampereella ei näin pahasti asiat ole. Eikö se luulisi tulevan kalliiksi jo firmoille? Aina helsingissä käydessäni kauhistelen linja-autojen yleistä kuntotasoa ja monet muut helsingissä käyneet tuttuni kauhistelleet linja-autojen kuntoa pääkaupunki seudulla. Onko näin, että hyviä kuljettajia ei saa enään mistään ja kuljettajapulassa kuka vaan deeku kadulta käy? En halua rasismia harrasta tai syrjiä ketään mutta useissa kolhuissa mukana lähes aina ei-suomalainen kuljettaja. Yhtä mainosta lainaten: "Mistä näitä bussikuskeja tulee?"

----------


## PepeB

Nobina pitäisi vetää jonnekin raastupaan niistä ennen toista maailmansotaa valmistetuista syöpä-autoistaan, mitä liikkuu mm. linjalla 16 Helsingissä.

----------


## Overdriver

> Onko näin, että hyviä kuljettajia ei saa enään mistään ja kuljettajapulassa kuka vaan deeku kadulta käy?


Kyllähän uusia kuskeja koulutetaan jatkuvasti TTS:n tai jonkun muun tahon kautta, ja työkkärin sivuilta löytyy linjakilpailutuksia voittaneiden yhtiöiden ilmoituksia, joissa tarjotaan mahdollisuutta ajaa D-kortti ja päästä alalle.

----------


## jtm

> Kyllähän uusia kuskeja koulutetaan jatkuvasti TTS:n tai jonkun muun tahon kautta, ja työkkärin sivuilta löytyy linjakilpailutuksia voittaneiden yhtiöiden ilmoituksia, joissa tarjotaan mahdollisuutta ajaa D-kortti ja päästä alalle.


Tiesin tuon kyllä mutta ihan oikeasti kun katsoo joidenkin kuskien ajoa niin huh huh... tuntuu tuo koulutus olevan vain eräänlainen tabu että se pitää olla vain käytynä ihan sama miten käynyt kunhan käyty on, että voi laillisesti ajaa.

----------


## Nak

> Nobina pitäisi vetää jonnekin raastupaan niistä ennen toista maailmansotaa valmistetuista syöpä-autoistaan, mitä liikkuu mm. linjalla 16 Helsingissä.


väitätkö että näin uljaassa kulkineessa on jotain vikaa
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=3134

 :Laughing: 

Trafin pitäisi kyllä muutenkin asettaa kaikki tuon kyseisen koritehtaan kulkineet ajokieltoon  :Smile:

----------


## tkp

> Kyllähän uusia kuskeja koulutetaan jatkuvasti TTS:n tai jonkun muun tahon kautta, ja työkkärin sivuilta löytyy linjakilpailutuksia voittaneiden yhtiöiden ilmoituksia, joissa tarjotaan mahdollisuutta ajaa D-kortti ja päästä alalle.


Tässä olikin kyse hyvistä kuljettajista.... Kyllähän työkkäri työntää kursseille vaikka väkisin, se että onko näiden kursseille "pakotettujen" motivaatio toimia kuljettajana kovin kaksinen onkin sitten eri juttu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nobina pitäisi vetää jonnekin raastupaan niistä ennen toista maailmansotaa valmistetuista syöpä-autoistaan, mitä liikkuu mm. linjalla 16 Helsingissä.


En ymmärrä miksi Nobinaa aina parjataan, ei heidän kalusto ole oikeasti sen huonommassa kunnossa kuin muidenkaan. Jos nyt kerran sattuu yhdellä linjalla tulemaan joku vanha romu, niin ei siitä pitäisi mitään näin laajaa yhteenvetoa kyseisen yhtiön kalustosta tehdä.

----------


## zige94

> En ymmärrä miksi Nobinaa aina parjataan, ei heidän kalusto ole oikeasti sen huonommassa kunnossa kuin muidenkaan. Jos nyt kerran sattuu yhdellä linjalla tulemaan joku vanha romu, niin ei siitä pitäisi mitään näin laajaa yhteenvetoa kyseisen yhtiön kalustosta tehdä.


+1 Ihan samaa mieltä Joonaksen kanssa tästä. Ps. Nobinalla sentään asiakaspalvelu tunnetaan  :Wink:

----------


## jodo

> En ymmärrä miksi Nobinaa aina parjataan, ei heidän kalusto ole oikeasti sen huonommassa kunnossa kuin muidenkaan. Jos nyt kerran sattuu yhdellä linjalla tulemaan joku vanha romu, niin ei siitä pitäisi mitään näin laajaa yhteenvetoa kyseisen yhtiön kalustosta tehdä.


No, kyllä ne nyt vaan on, kyljet lommoilla, ei niitä jakseta korjata. sisällä kaikki tussisotkut tms. muut graffitintapaiset aina siivoamatta. Muoviosat rikki jne.   Esim. pohjolan liikenteeltä voisivat ottaa mallia.

----------


## Palomaa

> No, kyllä ne nyt vaan on, kyljet lommoilla, ei niitä jakseta korjata. sisällä kaikki tussisotkut tms. muut graffitintapaiset aina siivoamatta. Muoviosat rikki jne.   Esim. pohjolan liikenteeltä voisivat ottaa mallia.


Hei nyt sanon jotai kyllä tähän väliin, ota kuva jos huomaat "kyljissä lommoja" ja lähetä tänne ? Ehkä vanhimmissa Carrus City L:issä voi olla lommoja mutten usko uudemmista.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> No, kyllä ne nyt vaan on, kyljet lommoilla, ei niitä jakseta korjata. sisällä kaikki tussisotkut tms. muut graffitintapaiset aina siivoamatta. Muoviosat rikki jne.   Esim. pohjolan liikenteeltä voisivat ottaa mallia.


HelBilläkin niitä tussisotkuja löytyy, jopa ihan uusimmista autoista (12xx -sarjan Scalat, 10xx -sarjan Scalat) jne. joten  :Wink:

----------


## aki

> No, kyllä ne nyt vaan on, kyljet lommoilla, ei niitä jakseta korjata. sisällä kaikki tussisotkut tms. muut graffitintapaiset aina siivoamatta. Muoviosat rikki jne.   Esim. pohjolan liikenteeltä voisivat ottaa mallia.


PL nyt on "hieman" pienempi yhtiö HSL-liikenteessä kuin Nobina, 100 autoa on helpompi pitää priimakunnossa kuin 300 autoa! Eikä taaskaan pidä yleistää mainitsemiasi vikoja koko nobinan kalustoon, kyllä siellä valtaosa autoista on hyvässä kunnossa, noita mainitsemiasi "kyljet lommoilla" autoja näkee nykyään enää todella vähän.

----------


## sm3

Ja aina sitä saa itse niitä busseja mennä siivoamaan ja korjaamaan jos ei miellytä ja kokee että osaa tehdä paremmin.  :Wink:

----------


## Miska

> PL nyt on "hieman" pienempi yhtiö HSL-liikenteessä kuin Nobina, 100 autoa on helpompi pitää priimakunnossa kuin 300 autoa! Eikä taaskaan pidä yleistää mainitsemiasi vikoja koko nobinan kalustoon, kyllä siellä valtaosa autoista on hyvässä kunnossa, noita mainitsemiasi "kyljet lommoilla" autoja näkee nykyään enää todella vähän.


Kyllähän Nobinalla edelleen on paljon huonokuntoista kalustoa ajossa, vaikka kesän aikana poistoon on mennytkin useita kymmeniä "pommeja". Vielä liikenteessä olevat B10BLE/CityL:t, B7RLE/CityL:t ja L94/Ikarukset ovat enemmän ja vähemmän karseassa kunnossa niin sisältä kuin ulkoakin. Äänestä päätellen myös tekniikka vetelee monessa yksilössä viimeisiään. Uudemmistakin autosarjoista monet 8700LE:t ja Scalat ovat sen näköisiä, ettei niille ole tankkauksen lisäksi paljon muuta huolenpitoa suotu. Toki muillakin liikennöitsijöillä romubusseja on, mutta yleinen taso niillä tuntuisi olevan selvästi siistimpi.

----------


## Nak

Jos silmät voisi kirjaimellisesti hävetä päästään, ne olisi tippuneet jo kymmenet kerrat. Kuljettaja se etunenässä edustaa yhtiötään, ja 7/10:stä päivästä joutuu ajamaan pussi päässä  :Very Happy: 

vastine siis edellä käytyyn keskusteluun

Täytyy vielä lisätä, että jos autot siivotaan niin, että tankkauspistooli pistetään tankkaamaan ja kävellään auton läpi takaovesta etuovelle harja kädessä, lisätään pissapoikaa (joka on 90%vettä) ja tankkauksen jälkeen ajetaan vähintään sataa harjapesukoneen läpi, on vähintäänkin selvää mikä on lopputulos  :Mad:  Ainakin jossain vaiheessa Nobinan Hannuksenpellon autot olivat selvästi muita siistimpiä, kun kuljettajat hoitivat siivouksen itse.. nykytilanteesta en tiedä.

----------


## Zambo

> PL nyt on "hieman" pienempi yhtiö HSL-liikenteessä kuin Nobina, 100 autoa on helpompi pitää priimakunnossa kuin 300 autoa!


Mihin tämä yhtälö perustuu? 

Käsittääkseni resursseja pitäisi olla oikeassa suhteessa kaluston määrään, jolloin 10, 100 tai 1000 bussin kunnossapito pitäisi olla yhtä helppoa. Tässäkin asiassa isoilla ja pienillä yksiköillä on omat erilaiset etunsa, jotka lopputuloksissa mennevät hyvin lähelle toisiaan. Ihan kuten yritysten koossa muutenkin, pienillä ja isoilla yrityksillä on omat etunsa ja haittansa.

----------


## ipeniemela

> Kyllähän Nobinalla edelleen on paljon huonokuntoista kalustoa ajossa, vaikka kesän aikana poistoon on mennytkin useita kymmeniä "pommeja". Vielä liikenteessä olevat B10BLE/CityL:t, B7RLE/CityL:t ja L94/Ikarukset ovat enemmän ja vähemmän karseassa kunnossa niin sisältä kuin ulkoakin. Äänestä päätellen myös tekniikka vetelee monessa yksilössä viimeisiään. Uudemmistakin autosarjoista monet 8700LE:t ja Scalat ovat sen näköisiä, ettei niille ole tankkauksen lisäksi paljon muuta huolenpitoa suotu. Toki muillakin liikennöitsijöillä romubusseja on, mutta yleinen taso niillä tuntuisi olevan selvästi siistimpi.


Allekirjoitan tämän. Ikaruksen pysyvät luultavasti kasassa pelkästään peltien avulla, monista runko poikki. City L/B7RLE:t vielä savuttavatkin siihen malliin, että luulisi jo ympäristöviranomaisellakin olevan sanansa sanottavana. En minä ole ikinä muilla liikennöitsijöillä samankuntoista kalustoa nähnyt, paitsi ehkä wessulla. Nobinan kuskeja kävi jossain vaiheessa suorastaan sääliksi. Vuoden 1996 Säffle Systeemit ne vasta kauheita perunasäkkejä olivatkin, niistä on sentään päästy jo eroon.  :Laughing:

----------


## GT8N

> En ymmärrä miksi Nobinaa aina parjataan, ei heidän kalusto ole oikeasti sen huonommassa kunnossa kuin muidenkaan. Jos nyt kerran sattuu yhdellä linjalla tulemaan joku vanha romu, niin ei siitä pitäisi mitään näin laajaa yhteenvetoa kyseisen yhtiön kalustosta tehdä.


Kyllä yleisesti Nobinalla muutamaa vuotta vanhemmat autot ovat lähes poikkeuksetta enemmän tai vähemmän luokattomassa kunnossa. Ja kyse on tasan liikennöitsijän viitseliäisyyden puutteesta sekä tilaajan puutteellisista kaluston laadun vaatimuksista. Korostan jälleen esimerkiksi Tampereen ja Tukholman samanikäisen kaluston kuntoeroa HSL-alueen kalustoon. Se on melko huima. Tosin muillakin liikennöitsijöillä on kaluston kunnossapidossa toivomisen varaa, mutta mielestäni viimeisen viiden vuoden aikana Nobinan kaluston taso on laskenut selkeästi mutta vastaavasti esim. HelB:illä parantunut.





> Hei nyt sanon jotai kyllä tähän väliin, ota kuva jos huomaat "kyljissä lommoja" ja lähetä tänne ? Ehkä vanhimmissa Carrus City L:issä voi olla lommoja mutten usko uudemmista.


 Täytyy alkaa keräillä kuvia. Ja niitä kolhittuja autoja riittää. Viimeksi eilen pisti silmään jälleen NF:n 600-sarjan telivolvo (muistaakseni #611), jossa keskellä kylkeä kunnon kolhio, joka on ollut korjaamatta jo useamman vuoden. Että kiirettä on pitänyt. Jos katselee HSL-alueen kalustoa kriittisellä silmällä, voi huomata, että vain harva auto on kunnossa. Kukapa muistaa vaikkapa nähneensä Nobinan 8700-sarjan telivolvoissa ulkonevat takaäärivalot? Niissä jokaisessa on sellaiset ollut, mutta ne on ajettu/ajetaan jatkuvasti kaikista päreiksi. Ajotapa ilmeisesti ihan ok?




> HelBilläkin niitä tussisotkuja löytyy, jopa ihan uusimmista autoista (12xx -sarjan Scalat, 10xx -sarjan Scalat) jne. joten


 Kaikilla liikennöitsijöillä autojen tuhoaminen on riesana, mutta eri liikennöitsijöillä autojen kunnossapidossa on huomattavia eroja.




> Käsittääkseni resursseja pitäisi olla oikeassa suhteessa kaluston määrään, jolloin 10, 100 tai 1000 bussin kunnossapito pitäisi olla yhtä helppoa.


Näin juuri. Viimekädessä tilaaja päättää millä laatukriteereillä se bussiliikennettä tilaa. HSL-alueella näyttää riittävän, että vuoro ajetaan, oli auto tuliterä tai täysi pommi.

----------


## Prompter

Pakko sanoa, että havaintojeni perusteella Nobinalla kaluston kunnossapito on valitettavan heikkotasoista. Monen bussin tuuletin huutaa kuin viimeistä päivää, varsinkin KUB-Scalojen (jotka eivät vielä ole edes kovin vanhojakaan!). Ei siis sillä, etteikö tätä ilmiötä tapahtuisi muilla yhtiöillä, mutta olen huomannut itse sitä suurimman osan Nobinalla. 

Vieläpä ne läpinäkymättömät ikkunaruudut... Tänään näin NOF 130:n, josta oli valehtelematta puolet ikkunoista maito-efektin peitossa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Vieläpä ne läpinäkymättömät ikkunaruudut... Tänään näin NOF 130:n, josta oli valehtelematta puolet ikkunoista maito-efektin peitossa.


Tuota maitoutumista tapahtuu kaikilla firmoilla, esim eräässä 700-sarjan MANnissa oli myös maitoutunut toinen keskiovi, eli niin.

----------


## vjokinen

> Nobinan kaluston taso on laskenut selkeästi mutta vastaavasti esim. HelB:illä parantunut.


Helbiä ja Nobinaa ei ole mielekästä verrata keskenään niin kauan, kun Helbin annetaan tehdä voimakkaasti tappiota. On varmasti paljon helpompaa osoittaa muun muassa korjaukseen rahaa, kun omistajalla on verotusoikeus ja se sallii vuodesta toiseen jatkuvan raskaan miinusmerkkisen tuloksen. Jos Helbistä oikeasti oltaisiin tekemässä edes nolla-tulosta tekevää yhtiötä, tällaisiinkin asioihin puututtaisiin varmasti vieläkin tarkemmin.

----------


## Prompter

Noh, mielestäni tärkeää olisi nähdä ikkunasta ulos  :Smile:

----------


## hana

> Noh, mielestäni tärkeää olisi nähdä ikkunasta ulos


Kaikkein tärkeintä on päästä sinne minne on tarkoitus bussilla matkustaa :Wink:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Eräässä Nobinan uudessa Volvossa (En nyt muista kylkinumeroa) oli nyt jo repsottamista valosuojissa sekä keskioven ylläoleva luukku auki. Eipä sitten kauaa ehtinyt siistinä pysymään..

----------


## GT8N

> Helbiä ja Nobinaa ei ole mielekästä verrata keskenään niin kauan, kun Helbin annetaan tehdä voimakkaasti tappiota. On varmasti paljon helpompaa osoittaa muun muassa korjaukseen rahaa, kun omistajalla on verotusoikeus ja se sallii vuodesta toiseen jatkuvan raskaan miinusmerkkisen tuloksen. Jos Helbistä oikeasti oltaisiin tekemässä edes nolla-tulosta tekevää yhtiötä, tällaisiinkin asioihin puututtaisiin varmasti vieläkin tarkemmin.


Vertasin yhtoiöitä vain matkustajakokemuksen näkokulmasta. Toinen on parantanut, toinen ei. Yhtiöiden rahoitus ja omistuskuviot sekä niiden seuraukset ovat kokonaan toinen aihe.

----------


## Mikle

> PL nyt on "hieman" pienempi yhtiö HSL-liikenteessä kuin Nobina, 100 autoa on helpompi pitää priimakunnossa kuin 300 autoa!





> Helbiä ja Nobinaa ei ole mielekästä verrata keskenään niin kauan, kun Helbin annetaan tehdä voimakkaasti tappiota.


Eikö sitä siis voi verrata mihinkään?  :Very Happy:

----------


## citybus

> Helbiä ja Nobinaa ei ole mielekästä verrata keskenään niin kauan, kun Helbin annetaan tehdä voimakkaasti tappiota. On varmasti paljon helpompaa osoittaa muun muassa korjaukseen rahaa, kun omistajalla on verotusoikeus ja se sallii vuodesta toiseen jatkuvan raskaan miinusmerkkisen tuloksen. Jos Helbistä oikeasti oltaisiin tekemässä edes nolla-tulosta tekevää yhtiötä, tällaisiinkin asioihin puututtaisiin varmasti vieläkin tarkemmin.


Samalla logiikalla voitaneen todeta voitollisen Nobinan tahkoavan mammonaa osakkeenomistajilleen matkustajamukavuuden ja liikenneturvallisuuden kustannuksella. Luulisi olevan, kuten totesit, "helpompaa osoittaa korjaukseen rahaa", kun viivan allekin jää mukavasti tulosta.

Mitenkäs vertailu Pohjolan Liikenteeseen? Mistäs sen rahoitus järjestyykään?

----------


## zige94

> Mitenkäs vertailu Pohjolan Liikenteeseen? Mistäs sen rahoitus järjestyykään?


Etteiköhän Pohjolan rahoitus tulisi myös VR:ltä? VR ruokkii Pohjolan Liikennettä, jonka vuoksi Pohjolan Liikenteellä on sitä rahaa mällättäväksi asti. Autot pystytään pitää siistissä kunnossa, kun tuotetaan pelkkää voittoa ja kunnolla. 

(Kirjoitus perustui mututuntumaan, mitään virallisia papereita ei ole mistä Pohjolan Liikenne saa rahaa, minkä verran käyttää kaluston huoltamiseen jne.)

----------


## Mikle

> Etteiköhän Pohjolan rahoitus tulisi myös VR:ltä? VR ruokkii Pohjolan Liikennettä, jonka vuoksi Pohjolan Liikenteellä on sitä rahaa mällättäväksi asti. Autot pystytään pitää siistissä kunnossa, kun tuotetaan pelkkää voittoa ja kunnolla. 
> 
> (Kirjoitus perustui mututuntumaan, mitään virallisia papereita ei ole mistä Pohjolan Liikenne saa rahaa, minkä verran käyttää kaluston huoltamiseen jne.)


Julkisia tietojahan nuo tulosluvut on. Esimerkiksi tämä pienessä kiireessä hakemani oheinen pikku-uutinen
Paljonkin lisätietoa löytyy kyllä vuosikertomuksista ym.

Yleisellä tasolla todeten ja juur näihin mainittuihin firmoihin liittymättä toteaisin, että kaluston kunnossapito on tuloksenteon kannalta tärkeää. jos huollot+muu ylläpito on asianmukaista niin korjaamolaskut pysyy aisoissa, luotettavuus sekä turvallisuus paranee, uuden kalliin kaluston loppuunajaminen vie pidempään kuin pari vuotta jne. 
Ja tuntuuhan tuo kaluston kunto asiakkaillekin mukavuutena sekä on käyntikortti firmalle. 

Kvartaalimaailmassa joku saattaa laskea, että on kannattavampaa pitää kalustoa ainoastaan minimiylläpidolla. Mä olen sitä mieltä, että kokonaisuutena asialliseen ylläpitoon satsaaminen kannattaa aina ja monestakin syystä. Jos siis ajatellaan sitä pelkästää rahallissti. Toki tässäkään ei ylilaatua kannata tehdä, mutta ei nyt siitä ole kysymyskään :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Julkisia tietojahan nuo tulosluvut on. Esimerkiksi tämä pienessä kiireessä hakemani oheinen pikku-uutinen
> Paljonkin lisätietoa löytyy kyllä vuosikertomuksista ym.


Onko  Pohjolan Liikenne Oy eri yritys kuin Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy ?

----------


## Mikle

> Onko  Pohjolan Liikenne Oy eri yritys kuin Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy ?


Njoo näyttäisi olevan tarkalleenottaen Pohjolan Liikenteen tytäryhtiö. Ja muuten aamulla kaivamani uutinen oli aika vanha, tässä hieman uudempi ja aiheena nimenomaan tämä Kaupunkiliikenne.

----------


## Prompter

Aiheeseen liittyen...

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki.../viesti/83586/

----------


## GT8N

Perjantaina 31.8. klo 16 aikaan Nobinan 363 kävi jostain syystä Lauttasaaressa Pohjoiskaaren päässä kokeilemassa, kuinka siellä ei mahdu kääntämään teliautoa särkemättä sitä. Kuljettajan päätös auton kääntämisestä peruuttelun sijaan johti Säffle vs. koivu -matsissa lopputulokseen irronnut sekä vääntynyt kylkipelti ja särkynyt takalinjakilpi. Oli myös jännä valinta jatkaa matkaa kylkipellin harottaessa vaarallisesti.

----------


## Duracell

> Etteiköhän Pohjolan rahoitus tulisi myös VR:ltä? VR ruokkii Pohjolan Liikennettä, jonka vuoksi Pohjolan Liikenteellä on sitä rahaa mällättäväksi asti. Autot pystytään pitää siistissä kunnossa, kun tuotetaan pelkkää voittoa ja kunnolla. 
> 
> (Kirjoitus perustui mututuntumaan, mitään virallisia papereita ei ole mistä Pohjolan Liikenne saa rahaa, minkä verran käyttää kaluston huoltamiseen jne.)


Trolliksi hyvä kirjoitus mutta.... 

Oy Pohjolan Liikenne Ab ja Oy Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne Ab maksaa omistajalleen eli VR-Groupille osinkoa tuloksestaan. Se että autot pidetään kunnossa ja korjataan ajallaan on 
mahdollisten suurempien huoltotarpeiden minimoimista. Jos huoltoa laiminlyödään ja vikoja ei korjata, mukaan luettuna kolarit, niin eihän mikään pysy kunnossa on se sitten mikä tahansa kulkuneuvo.

----------


## Mikle

> Se että autot pidetään kunnossa ja korjataan ajallaan on 
> mahdollisten suurempien huoltotarpeiden minimoimista.


Näin se on! Eikä ole edes kovin vaikea yhtälö ymmärtää. Siksi on aika käsittämätöntä, että jossain toimitaankin päinvastoin. Jos siis ajatellaan pelkästään rahaa, sitä säästyy pitemmässä juoksussa kun ylläpito on ennakoivaa.
Ja jos ajatellaan vaikkapa turvallisuuspuolta ja yleistä mukavuutta niin iso merkitys on niilläkin niin matkustajille kuin kuljettajallekin sekä muille tielläliikkujille.

Pieni lisäys vielä tuohon mukavuus- ja turvallisuuspuoleen; toki niidenkin puolien kunnossaolo merkitsevät myös selvää rahansäästöä. Ei sekään tietty näy suoraan excelissä vaan toteutuu pitemmässä juoksussa.

----------


## jtm

Olen itsekin pannut merkille, että juuri Nobinan autot ovat pahimmassa kunnossa. En ymmärrä miten juuri Helsingissä autot ovat huonossa kunnossa vaikka suomen pääkaupunki onkin (ei periaatteessa liity aiheeseen). Mielestäni bussien kunto on ihan liikennöitsijöiden viitseliäisyydestä kiinni. Tosin ei liikeinnöitsijäkään voi kaikkea tehdä jos on täysin kaheleita kuskeja. Mielestäni pääkaupunkiseudulla saisi panostaa enemmän kuljettajiin ja kuljettajien ajotaitoihin.

En ymmärrä miksi HSL-alueella tuntuu olevan trendi "tuhota" autot heti uutena. Tampereellakin on kalusto pysynyt ihan kohtuullisessa kunnossa enkä ole kenenkään kuullut hirveästi mutisevan autojen ulkoisesta/sisäisestä kunnosta. Esimerkiksi Tampereen ja Helsingin joukkoliikenteen välisten autojen kuntoa voi ihan selata foorumin käyttäjien kuvista. Tässä hyvä esimerkki hyvin pidetystä linjavaunusta: http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Elokuu+2012/IMG_2814.JPG . En ihan heti uskoisi HSL-aluueella näkevän näin siisti kuntoista linjavaunua, ainakaan yli 3v ikäistä. Kyseessähän 11/1995 käyttöönotettu Carrus CityL

----------


## Palomaa

En muista oliko täällä keskustelua siitä että tuhoavatko vahvasti alkoholin vaikutuksen alaisena olevat ihmiset busseja, mutta niin tästä tilanteesta kaverini nappaisi röyhkeästi ja suoraan kuvan.
Eikö kuljettaja ole huomannut vahvasti päihtynyttä henkilöä, eikä seurannut hänen tekemisiään kun hän selvästi kaataa reilulla kädellä viinaa kurkusta alas ja kuolaa vielä samalla?
Jos suoraansanottuna bussit alkavat täyttymään tälläisistä juopoista, kuinka käy jos he alkavat örveltämään?
Ja tämä kuva on otettu uudesta Nobinan VDL:ästä kuten penkeistä näkee.

----------


## Koala

Ja mitä kuljettajan pitäisi tehdä, mennä ottamaan juopolta turpaan tai pullosta päähän?

----------


## Nak

Linja-auto ei ole ravintola, siellä ei tarjoilla juotavia, siksi siis omat eväät  :Very Happy:  ja ihmisiä ei voi potkia pihalle pelkästään juopuneisuuden takia. Sitten vasta jos käytös rupeaa olemaan häiritsevää tulee ulos potkiminen aiheelliseksi.

----------


## aki

> Linja-auto ei ole ravintola, siellä ei tarjoilla juotavia, siksi siis omat eväät  ja ihmisiä ei voi potkia pihalle pelkästään juopuneisuuden takia. Sitten vasta jos käytös rupeaa olemaan häiritsevää tulee ulos potkiminen aiheelliseksi.


Viime Keskiviikko-iltana klo 23 jälkeen matkustin linjan v55 bussilla Pakkalasta kotiin Pähkinärinteseen, heti kuljettajan aition takana olevalle penkille oli nukahtanut mieshenkilö. Myyrmäen aseman pysäkille tuli poliisipartio joka korjasi miehen mukaansa, ilmeisesti kuljettaja oli "tilannut" partion jo matkan varrelta. Tämä bussista poistettu henkilö oli vahvasti humaltunut mutta ei kuitenkaan aiheuttanut minkäänlaista häiriötä koska nukkui. Naispuolinen kuljettaja kertoi poliisille poistamisen syyksi, että koska hän ajaa syrjäiselle Variston päätepysäkille, niin ei halua ottaa riskiä että matkustaja alkaa herätettäessä riehumaan tai muuten häiriköimään. Omasta mielestäni kuljettaja toimi tilanteessa täysin oikein, tuohon vuorokaudenaikaan ja syrjäiselle päätepysäkille ajettaessa on ihan oman turvallisuuden kannalta parempi pyytää poliisia poistamaan nukahtanut ja päihtynyt matkustaja.

----------


## Nak

Tottakai tuo edellä mainittu on ymmärrettävää. Tilanne ei kuitenkaan olisi välttämättä edennyt noin jos tämä samainen matkustaja olisi ollut tuhannen soossissa rauhallisesti mutta hereillä :S
Viime kerran kun mulla oli nukahtanut tyyppi kyydissä, poliisit sattuivat muuten vaan paikalle ja korjasivat uneliaan kyytiinsä

----------


## Palomaa

> Ja mitä kuljettajan pitäisi tehdä, mennä ottamaan juopolta turpaan tai pullosta päähän?


Ei vaan niinkuin Nak sanoi, tilata partio poistamaan ko. Henkilö, eihän julkisella paikalla tai linja-autossa edes saa nauttia alkoholia, se on rikos.

----------


## Samppa

> Ei vaan niinkuin Nak sanoi, tilata partio poistamaan ko. Henkilö, eihän julkisella paikalla tai linja-autossa edes saa nauttia alkoholia, se on rikos.


No, tarkkaan ottaen ei rikos vaan vaan rike. Sanktio 20. Joka tapauksessa säädösten vastaista toimintaa.

----------


## zige94

> Ei vaan niinkuin Nak sanoi, tilata partio poistamaan ko. Henkilö, eihän julkisella paikalla tai linja-autossa edes saa nauttia alkoholia, se on rikos.


Mutta tässä valtiossa sitä poliisia ei aina kyllä paikalle saa, silloin kun sitä tarvitsee. Eli joko annetaan sen rauhassa juoda, jossei mitään ongelmia aiheuta ja jää omalla pysäkillään pois, tai sitten odotetaan sitä poliisia. Omasta mielestäni ensimmäinen vaihtoehto on kuitenkin järkevin.

Juuri äsken olin N-junassa menossa kotiin. Siinä kaksi isoa miestä joi isoa Karjala tölkkiä. Konduktööri huomasi asian, muttei sanonut mitään. Juttelin konduktöörin (tuttu) kanssa, ja hän totesi ettei viitsi alkaa heillä asiasta huomauttamaan, kun eivät häiriötä aiheuta siinä. Jos heille olis huomauttanut, olisivat nokkiinsa saattaneet ottaa ja riehumaan asiasta, ja vartijoita/poliiseja ei niin helpolla paikalle olisi saanut (lähimmät vartijat olisivat todennäköisesti olleet Tikkurilan kutosella). Joten ajatteli että näin parempi, ja hänen kannallaan kyllä asiassa olen. Tuskin itsekkään yksin menisin valittamaan, eri asia jos olisi toinen konduktööri vieressä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Juuri äsken olin N-*junassa* menossa kotiin.


Saanen muistuttaa että juna ja linja-auto ovat kaksi eri asiaa, busseille poliisin voi saada nopeammin kuin juna-asemalle, eräs kuljettaja soitti 530:seen poliisit kun juoppo sielä otti huikkaa eikä suostunut poistumaan, meni n. 5 min. ja poliisit olivat Espoontorilla.

----------


## zige94

> Saanen muistuttaa että juna ja linja-auto ovat kaksi eri asiaa, busseille poliisin voi saada nopeammin kuin juna-asemalle, eräs kuljettaja soitti 530:seen poliisit kun juoppo sielä otti huikkaa eikä suostunut poistumaan, meni n. 5 min. ja poliisit olivat Espoontorilla.


Mun mielipide on se, että kyllä junalla saadaan nopeammin apu, kuin busseihin. Puhut linjasta 530, jonka reitti on suhtkoht hyvä, jos vertaa että mihin saadaan poliisit äkkiä. On monia linjoja, joilla tilanne ei ole yhtä hyvä. Kyllä bussit on listalla alimpina, mihin saadaan nopeiten apu.

----------


## Palomaa

> Puhut linjasta 530, jonka reitti on suhtkoht hyvä, jos vertaa että mihin saadaan poliisit äkkiä. On monia linjoja, joilla tilanne ei ole yhtä hyvä.


Puhun linjoista yleiseisesti, en nyt pelkästään tästä 530:n tapauksesta, olen varma siitä että on myös 95% muutakin linjaa joitten varrelle saa poliisit nopeasti paikalle.




> Kyllä bussit on listalla alimpina


Pidätkö oikein listaakin ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zige94

> Puhun linjoista yleiseisesti, en nyt pelkästään tästä 530:n tapauksesta, olen varma siitä että on myös 95% muutakin linjaa joitten varrelle saa poliisit nopeasti paikalle.


Olen itse vieläkin eri mieltä, mutta kukin ajattelee omalla tavallaan.. En kyllä silti suosittelisi kuskin menevän puuttumaan asiaan, tietty jos jaksaa poliisit kutsua paikalle, mutta omasta mielestäni naurettavaa alkaa riitaa haastamaan jos rauhassa sitä nauttii muita häiritsemättä ja siististi, vaikka sitten onkin laissa kielletty..  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> No, tarkkaan ottaen ei rikos vaan vaan rike.


Ymmärtääkseni rikkeetkin ovat rikoksia, ovat vain lieviä sellaisia. Rikos on siis ylämääre, ja rike on yksi alamääre. Korjatkaa toki, mikäli käsitykseni on väärä.

----------


## Koala

Aika mielenkiintoinen käsitys monilla siitä kuinka helposti vaikka Helsingissä saa poliisin hätiin. Kokeilkaa vaikka perjantai-iltana soitella että juoppo ottaa huikkaa ja kellottakaa kauanko menee... Vihje: alle tunnissa ei tapahdu mitään.

Ja jos jokainen joka vaikka perjantaina ottaa bussissa huikkaa pitää poistaa niin eihän sitä dösää ehdi ajaa ollenkaan. Toki hänellä joka tätä vaati ei ole kauheasti vielä elämänkokemusta.

----------


## zige94

> Aika mielenkiintoinen käsitys monilla siitä kuinka helposti vaikka Helsingissä saa poliisin hätiin. Kokeilkaa vaikka perjantai-iltana soitella että juoppo ottaa huikkaa ja kellottakaa kauanko menee... Vihje: alle tunnissa ei tapahdu mitään.
> 
> Ja jos jokainen joka vaikka perjantaina ottaa bussissa huikkaa pitää poistaa niin eihän sitä dösää ehdi ajaa ollenkaan. Toki hänellä joka tätä vaati ei ole kauheasti vielä elämänkokemusta.


+1 Jännä jos odotetaan että poliisi saapuu poistamaan vähän kaljaa hörppivän ihmisen bussista heti, kun poliisi ei saavu tuhotöitä tekeviä teinejäkään nappaamaan kiinni (teinejä jotka yrittävät toisen parvekkeelle kiivetä ja heittelevät kivillä) kuin vasta puolentoistatunnin päästä jolloin tilanne on jo ohi... Näin se vain on, ei poliisi joka paikkaan veny, eikä ne tule niin nopeasti kun kuvittelisi. Junaliikenteessä on eri, siellä saadaan vartijat kuitenkin suhtkoht nopeesti paikalle (nopeammin kuin poliisit), mutta siinäkin kannattaa miettiä, viivstyttääkö parhaimmillaa monen sadan matkustajan matkaa pikku jutulla (rauhassa juova)..

Taitaa mennä jo oman aiheen puolella keskustelu  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

Menin tuossa h69:llä autolla HelB 401.. Voi että kun moottori piti ihan järjetöntä meteliä, ihan kuoleman partaalla oleva auto.. Nitisi ja natisi joka paikasta, luukkuja lepatti jne.. Hyh että vihaan noita Ikarus E94F:ä..

(ja ei, tämän tarkoitus ei ole haukkua HelBiä, vaan yleisesti Ikarus E94F -mallia, on sitten minkä tahansa liikennöitsijän auto kyseessä)

----------


## Palomaa

> Hyh että vihaan noita Ikarus E94F:ä..


Niin ja yhtään parempaa sanaa ei voi sanoa edellisestä mallista E94:sestakaan, tässä näkee miten laatua nämä ovat kun laiska hajoaa jo lähtölaituriin:

----------


## chauffer

> Niin ja yhtään parempaa sanaa ei voi sanoa edellisestä mallista E94:sestakaan, tässä näkee miten laatua nämä ovat kun laiska hajoaa jo lähtölaituriin:


No tuo kulkupuolihan ei välttämättä ole koritehtaan vika, todennäköisimmin alustan aiheuttamaa  :Laughing:  Kyllä tuo "faceliftin" edeltäjä on huomattavasti parempi kaikin puolin ainakin minun mielestäni(riippumatta siitä onko Volvo vai Scania). Tosin faceliftiä ei Volvona ainakaan meillä Helbillä edes ole..  :Very Happy:  (eikä tarttis olla Scanianakaan)

----------


## Nak

Uudempi tai vanhempi, niin ennemmin sellainen kun joku terraariohökötys  :Smile: 

Ps. Palomaa, tuossa 114:ssä loppui eilen vain sähkö, ja vain yksi sivu jäi ajamatta  :Smile:  Autot tykkää kun  niillä ajetaan, ja 114:llä on porot nokassa seisonnan takia  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Ps. Palomaa, tuossa 114:ssä loppui eilen vain sähkö


Ai, tämä ulkomaalainen kuljettaja jotain mutisi että; moottorivika moottorivika..  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

> No tuo kulkupuolihan ei välttämättä ole koritehtaan vika, todennäköisimmin alustan aiheuttamaa  Kyllä tuo "faceliftin" edeltäjä on huomattavasti parempi kaikin puolin ainakin minun mielestäni(riippumatta siitä onko Volvo vai Scania). Tosin faceliftiä ei Volvona ainakaan meillä Helbillä edes ole..  (eikä tarttis olla Scanianakaan)


Onko E94F:ää Volvona edes valmistettu?

----------


## Nak

> Ai, tämä ulkomaalainen kuljettaja jotain mutisi että; moottorivika moottorivika..


Eikös se mene moottorivian piikkiin, jos ei käynnisty  :Wink:   :Laughing:  
Näillä autoilla on muutenkin asiat terveellä pohjalla "poistuva auto, ei katsasteta eikä korjata" *tykkään* :|

----------


## hana

> Eikös se mene moottorivian piikkiin, jos ei käynnisty   
> Näillä autoilla on muutenkin asiat terveellä pohjalla "poistuva auto, ei katsasteta eikä korjata" *tykkään* :|


Ei ainakaan Veolian Ikaruksissa pahemmin valittamista ole, ei vanhemmissa eikä uudemmissakaan :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Onko E94F:ää Volvona edes valmistettu?


Ei tietääkseni. Mutta tarkoitin että vanhasta mallista sama kumpi alusta kyseessä... :Smile:

----------


## tohpeeri

Olipahan jo saatu jostain Nobinan uusista Volvoista vasemmanpuoleinen tanko perällä siihen kuntoon, että se  näytti olevan enää vain hieman katossa kiinni alaosan heiluessa omia aikojaan. En valitettavasti painanut auton numeroa mieleen. Se ajeli pari päivää sitten Pitäjänmäen läpi kulkevilla seutulinjoilla.

----------


## ipeniemela

Nuo Nobinan Ikarukset ovat kyllä järkyttävässä kunnossa joka ikinen, lattiat halkeilee ja osasta puuttuu isoja paloja muovimatosta, kori nitisee ja natisee ja varsinkin talvisin epätasaisella polanteisella tiellä meinaa matkustamossa lirahtaa hätäp***a kalsariin ja tuntuu että koko kori leviää. Siksi olenkin suunnattoman tyytyväinen siihen, että noiden romulootien tilalla ajelevat nyt uudenkarheat VDL:t. Uskomatonta, että neljä vuotta vanhemmat City ällätkin ovat huomattavasti mukavempia matkustaa, kuin nuo 2002 Ikarukset...

----------


## Prompter

> Nuo Nobinan Ikarukset ovat kyllä järkyttävässä kunnossa joka ikinen, lattiat halkeilee ja osasta puuttuu isoja paloja muovimatosta, kori nitisee ja natisee ja varsinkin talvisin epätasaisella polanteisella tiellä meinaa matkustamossa lirahtaa hätäp***a kalsariin ja tuntuu että koko kori leviää.


Eikö HSL voi tehdä asialle mitään, esimerkiksi määrätä sanktioita? Liikenteenhoito tuskin on odotetulla tasolla. Lisäksi kohta talven tullen voitaneen jo puhua liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamisesta jos renkaat eivät pidä...

----------


## Nak

> Uskomatonta, että neljä vuotta vanhemmat City ällätkin ovat huomattavasti mukavempia matkustaa, kuin nuo 2002 Ikarukset...


Eikai se Ikaruksen vika ole jos Scania ei osaa tehdä pehmeästi kulkevaa alustaa :P Kyllä samalla Volvon alustalla, kuin millä city l:t ovat,  myös Ikarukset kulkevat nätisti.  :Smile:  Juuri yksi päivä muisteltiin varikolla lämmöllä vanhaa itämeren helmeä (eli h15A:n vakkaripeli nf 192:a) 
Surkeaa on juurikin tuo ylläpidon taso että kursitaan popniiteillä ja turkkipellinpaloilla autoja kasaan jos jotain hajoaa. Helbin ja Veolian ja jopa Westendin Ikarukset ovat aivan kuin eri planeetalta kun ovat pidetty kunnossa tai kunnostettu

p.s jos haluaa tutustua huippuhyvään Nobina ikarukseen, kannattaa käydä katsomassa 158/160:lla nf 141:n. se on harvinaista herkkua  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> p.s jos haluaa tutustua huippuhyvään Nobina ikarukseen, kannattaa käydä katsomassa 158/160:lla nf 141:n. se on harvinaista herkkua


Mun on pakko sanoa tähän että olet oikeassa, 141 on ehkä yksi niistä Ikaruksista joka on oikeasti hyvässä kunnossa.
Mutta silti en pidä yhtään, mutta jos on pakko valita meneekö Veolian Ikaruksella vai tolla niin kyllä matkustan mielummin 141:sellä.  :Laughing:

----------


## Prompter

Tänään linjalla s324 olleen NOF 854:n (uudenkarhea Citea) etuovi ei toiminut. Liekö talvi vai jokin ihan muu syy?

----------


## Palomaa

> Tänään linjalla s324 olleen NOF 854:n (uudenkarhea Citea) etuovi ei toiminut. Liekö talvi vai jokin ihan muu syy?


Käytettiinkö sisään menemiseen ja poistumiseen keskiovia?  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Käytettiinkö sisään menemiseen ja poistumiseen keskiovia?


Onko muita vaihtoehtoja?  :Laughing:   :Wink:

----------


## Prompter

> Käytettiinkö sisään menemiseen ja poistumiseen keskiovia?


Kyllähän se avorahastukseksi meni :-D 
Eräällä pysäkillä matkustajat eivät ymmärtäneet kuskin osoittelua keskioville niin sanoin keskiovesta heille että täältä sisään.

----------


## Palomaa

> Onko muita vaihtoehtoja?


On, vaihdattaa auto pois linjalta.  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> On, vaihdattaa auto pois linjalta.


Kyllähän se varmaan vaihdettiin ensi tilassa mutta ei vissiin sivua ajamatta jätetty jos matkalla hajonnut...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Prompter

> Kyllähän se varmaan vaihdettiin ensi tilassa mutta ei vissiin sivua ajamatta jätetty jos matkalla hajonnut...


Samalla autolla ajettiin ainakin seuraava s324:n vuoro.

----------


## hana

Vaikka asia ei ihan näin yksioikoinen ole, niin eikös kyseinen yritys jolla on paljon vanhoja busseja ajossa ole onnistunut hyvin suunnittelussaan. Jos sopimuksiin saa ajoon vanhoja jo maksettuja busseja niin eikös se ole vaan hyvä yrityksen kannalta. Liikennöitsijöiden kannalta on tosin tainnut unohtua se, että bussilla voi ajaa HSL-alueella 16 vuotta, kun Ikaruksia on mennyt poistoon jo noin kymmenen vuoden iässä toisin kuin Carrukset jotka ajetaan aina 16:sta vuoden ikään asti.

----------


## Nak

> Liikennöitsijöiden kannalta on tosin tainnut unohtua se, että bussilla voi ajaa HSL-alueella 16 vuotta, kun Ikaruksia on mennyt poistoon jo noin kymmenen vuoden iässä toisin kuin Carrukset jotka ajetaan aina 16:sta vuoden ikään asti.


Jokuhan voisi tietty väittää että ikarukset eivät vaan kestä, joka osittain onkin totta, ikarus vaatii enemmän kuin carrus. En silti sano, että esim. omalla työnantajallani olisi carruksetkaan yhtään sen hehkeämpiä kuin ikarukset  :Sad:  myös uudemmista 8700le:stä huomaa, että 10v ikäisenä autot on "lopussa" eikä niillä ole aikomustakaan olla juuri pidempään liikenteessä.

Hyvin huolehdittuja ikaruksia ovat 14vuotiaat helb 9857 ja 9862, kyllä niillä kelpaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## ana

Kyllä jotkut City ällät ovat aika pahassa kunnossa. Eilen näin esim. Nobinan auton #400, mikä oli ainakin ulkoapäin aika kuppaisen oloinen. Auto on siis mallia -03, eli sillä ois vielä seitsemän pitkää vuotta ajoja edessä...

----------


## hana

> Kyllä jotkut City ällät ovat aika pahassa kunnossa. Eilen näin esim. Nobinan auton #400, mikä oli ainakin ulkoapäin aika kuppaisen oloinen. Auto on siis mallia -03, eli sillä ois vielä seitsemän pitkää vuotta ajoja edessä...


Tarkoitin nimenomaan City L:iä, jotka ovat valmistettu Suomessa ja niissä lukee mallikilvessä myös Carrus. Esim. tuo mainitsemasi auto on valmistettu Puolassa ja on epäonnistunut malli. Hyviä vanhoja Carruksia ovat esim. VT:t 136, 152-187 ja 361-385 joitten valmistusvuosi on 1997-2001 välillä ja ovat oikeastaan kaikki hyvässä kunnossa. Toki VT:lta löytyy hyväkuntoisia Ikaruksia, mutta ne ovat poikkeuksetta käyneet Virossa kunnostuksessa.

----------


## Nak

> Tarkoitin nimenomaan City L:iä, jotka ovat valmistettu Suomessa ja niissä lukee mallikilvessä myös Carrus. Esim. tuo mainitsemasi auto on valmistettu Puolassa ja on epäonnistunut malli.


Mielestäni Puolassa valmistetut Volvot on yhtä hyviä koriltaan kuin Vantaan Carruksetkin. Vantaalaisethan ne Puolalaisia opetti tekemään busseja :P Se ensimmäisen sukupolven B7R(LE) alustan moottori on vain täysi susi  :Sad:  8700LE:ssä mielestäni Puolalaiset ovat vähemmän nitisevää mallia kuin Tampereella tehdyt kaimat. 

Menneellä viikolla ajoin kolmena päivänä viidellä eri Carrus City L autolla vuosilta 99-00 ja yksi näistä olisi joutanut suorinta tietä naulatehtaaseen toivottoman huonon kuntonsa takia, mutta yksi niistä oli teknisesti ja sisätiloiltaan niin hyvässä kunnossa, että toivotan sille vielä pitkää ikää  :Smile:  Päällepäin kaikki muistuttivat perunasäkkejä hikilaseineen  :Sad:

----------


## killerpop

> Tarkoitin nimenomaan City L:iä, jotka ovat valmistettu Suomessa ja niissä lukee mallikilvessä myös Carrus. Esim. tuo mainitsemasi auto on valmistettu Puolassa ja on epäonnistunut malli. Hyviä vanhoja Carruksia ovat esim. VT:t 136, 152-187 ja 361-385 joitten valmistusvuosi on 1997-2001 välillä ja ovat oikeastaan kaikki hyvässä kunnossa..


Taitaapi näistä luetelluista autoista ainakin #136, #361, #362, #363, #364, #365, #366, #367, #368, #369, #370 ja #371 olla Puolassa valmistettu, ilmeisesti myös #375, #376 ja #377, joille en ole ainakaan vielä löytänyt vastaavuutta Wiiman tuotannosta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Taitaapi näistä luetelluista autoista ainakin #136, #361, #362, #363, #364, #365, #366, #367, #368, #369, #370 ja #371 olla Puolassa valmistettu, ilmeisesti myös #375, #376 ja #377, joille en ole ainakaan vielä löytänyt vastaavuutta Wiiman tuotannosta.


Teliautoista saattoi muuten jokunen saada korinsa Kiitokorinkin pajalla. 1990-luvun loppupuolella toimittiin noin isompien tilausten kohdalla. Jonkin tilauserän autoja koritettiin peräti kolmella tehtaalla: Vantaa, Kausala (Kiitokori) ja Puola.

----------


## Nak

> Teliautoista saattoi muuten jokunen saada korinsa Kiitokorinkin pajalla. 1990-luvun loppupuolella toimittiin noin isompien tilausten kohdalla. Jonkin tilauserän autoja koritettiin peräti kolmella tehtaalla: Vantaa, Kausala (Kiitokori) ja Puola.


Minäkin väittäisin että nuo vt 375-377 ovat kiitokoreja ja osa Veolioista on myös Puolasta  :Smile:

----------


## hana

> Taitaapi näistä luetelluista autoista ainakin #136, #361, #362, #363, #364, #365, #366, #367, #368, #369, #370 ja #371 olla Puolassa valmistettu, ilmeisesti myös #375, #376 ja #377, joille en ole ainakaan vielä löytänyt vastaavuutta Wiiman tuotannosta.


Ohjaamossa olevan pienen metallikilven mukaan näitä on valmistettu Vantaalla ja Kausalassa. Toki voin varmistaa asian, mutta olen melko varma asiasta. VT:n busseista sarja 227-239 on käsittääkseni ensimmäinen Puolassa valmistettu.

----------


## Palomaa

> VT:n busseista sarja 227-239 on käsittääkseni ensimmäinen Puolassa valmistettu.


Eikös sarja ala 226:sesta? Mutta juu auto on Seinäjoella.

----------


## hana

> Ohjaamossa olevan pienen metallikilven mukaan näitä on valmistettu Vantaalla ja Kausalassa. Toki voin varmistaa asian, mutta olen melko varma asiasta. VT:n busseista sarja 227-239 on käsittääkseni ensimmäinen Puolassa valmistettu.


Olin väärässä eli VT:n bussisarja 361:stä eteenpäin on valmistettu Puolassa. Itseäni hämäsi se, että kyseiset bussit ovat vuodelta 1998, vaikka Carruksia valmistettiin Suomessa vielä 2001 ja näitten valmistuskilvessä lukee Carrus Oy Helsinki. Pidän silti VT:n bussisarjaa 361-385 hyvänä, toisinkuin sarjaa 225-239. Jostain syystä jälkimmäisen sarjan busseissa on paljon huonoa, mm. ovien toiminta, kaasua painettaessa auto miettii kauan ennenkuin lähtee liikkeelle ja muutenkin kori tuntuu kuin se heijaisi koko ajan johonkin suuntaan eli tietty jämäkkyys puuttuu mikä edeltävässä mallissa oli.

----------


## Nak

> Olin väärässä eli VT:n bussisarja 361:stä eteenpäin on valmistettu Puolassa. Itseäni hämäsi se, että kyseiset bussit ovat vuodelta 1998, vaikka Carruksia valmistettiin Suomessa vielä 2001 ja näitten valmistuskilvessä lukee Carrus Oy Helsinki. Pidän silti VT:n bussisarjaa 361-385 hyvänä, toisinkuin sarjaa 225-239. Jostain syystä jälkimmäisen sarjan busseissa on paljon huonoa, mm. ovien toiminta, kaasua painettaessa auto miettii kauan ennenkuin lähtee liikkeelle ja muutenkin kori tuntuu kuin se heijaisi koko ajan johonkin suuntaan eli tietty jämäkkyys puuttuu mikä edeltävässä mallissa oli.


Onhan nobinallakin 98-99 mallin Carruksia Puolasta ja 00 mallisia Kausalasta ja Vantaalta. Carruksella on ollut kait niin paljon tilauksia että toimitukset olisivat ontuneet pahasti ilman tälläisiä järjestelyjä  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> Ohjaamossa olevan pienen metallikilven mukaan näitä on valmistettu Vantaalla ja Kausalassa. Toki voin varmistaa asian, mutta olen melko varma asiasta. VT:n busseista sarja 227-239 on käsittääkseni ensimmäinen Puolassa valmistettu.





> Olin väärässä eli VT:n bussisarja 361:stä eteenpäin on valmistettu Puolassa. Itseäni hämäsi se, että kyseiset bussit ovat vuodelta 1998, vaikka Carruksia valmistettiin Suomessa vielä 2001 ja näitten valmistuskilvessä lukee Carrus Oy Helsinki. Pidän silti VT:n bussisarjaa 361-385 hyvänä, toisinkuin sarjaa 225-239.


#226 alkaen myös alustat tulivat Puolasta, tosiaan näissä 90-luvun lopun CityL:ssä vain kori on Puolasta peräisin.

Jos vielä viitsit näitä tyyppikilpiä käydä läpi, niin voisitko kerätä näiden Puolassa valmistettujen korinumeroita ylös (ja toimittaa minulle), itsellä kun on vain #366 ja #367 tiedot ylhäällä (korit C-231 ja C-232)  :Cool:

----------


## mv

> *Busseissa kasvaa sieniä  katso kuvat*
> 
> Metron toimitukseen on viime viikkoina tullut lukijoiden ottamia kuvia linja-autojen sisällä kasvavista sienistä. Lukijoiden mukaan sieniä on havaittu lokakuussa linjan 165 bussissa ja marraskuussa linjan 212 bussissa. Sienet kasvoivat molemmissa tapauksissa linja-auton lattialla penkkien tuntumassa.


Koko juttu Metrossa

----------


## Nak

> Koko juttu Metrossa





> Linjojen autot eivät ole ihan tuliterimmästä päästä, mutta ennen käyttöönottoa ne on kyllä huollettu ja pesty perin pohjin. Siksi on erikoista, jos niistä on tällaisia löytöjä tehty.


Aika kovia juttuja puhuvat  :Laughing:

----------


## mv

No, sienet nyt nousee yhdessä yössä  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Aika kovia juttuja puhuvat





> *Autot peräisin konkurssipesästä*
> 
> Bussilinjojen 165 ja 212 liikennöinnistä vastaa tällä hetkellä Nobina. Yhtiön liikennejohtaja Mårten Winqvist ei ole kuullut linja-autojen sieniongelmasta.
> 
> - En ole aikaisemmin kuullut, että sieniä voi kasvaa autoissakin, hän ihmettelee.
> 
> Mainitut bussilinjat eivät ole olleet Nobinan ajettavina kovin kauaa.
> 
> - Ne siirtyivät meille Westendin linjalta yhtiön konkurssin jälkeen. Linjojen autot eivät ole ihan tuliterimmästä päästä, mutta ennen käyttöönottoa ne on kyllä huollettu ja pesty perin pohjin. Siksi on erikoista, jos niistä on tällaisia löytöjä tehty.


Mitä autoja muka Nobinalle tuli Westendiltä?

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Mitä autoja muka Nobinalle tuli Westendiltä?


Väittääkö joku tässä yhteydessä sellaista?

----------


## mv

> Väittääkö joku tässä yhteydessä sellaista?


Nobinan liikennejohtaja edellisen viestin lainauksessa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nobinan liikennejohtaja edellisen viestin lainauksessa.


Nobinan liikennejohtaja puhuu linjojen tulleen Nobinalle Westendin Linjan konkurssin jälkeen (tosin 165 tuli jo aiemmin kilpailuvoiton kautta), toimittaja on siis ymmärtänyt väärin, että autot olisivat tulleet.  :Smile:

----------


## mv

Joo, oli sen verran viistoon muotoiltu, että menin vipuun  :Smile:

----------


## tkp

Ensimmäisessä kuvassa näyttäisi olevan Volvo 8700, jollaisia eikai Westendin Linjalla ollut yhtäkään?

----------


## ipeniemela

Nuo Nobinan entisille wessun linjoille laittamat bussithan ehdittiin kertaalleen poistaa ja lienevät seisseet muutaman kuukauden kosteassa syysilmassa, tottahan siinä ajassa nyt ehtii jos jonkinlaista kasvustoa syntymään.

----------


## Albert

> ... tottahan siinä ajassa nyt ehtii jos jonkinlaista kasvustoa syntymään.


Mutta eikös olisi suotavaa hieman katsastella ja jopa siivotakin seisoneita busseja ennen ajoon laittamista?

----------


## Nak

> Mutta eikös olisi suotavaa hieman katsastella ja jopa siivotakin seisoneita busseja ennen ajoon laittamista?


Mun mielestä olisi myös kohtuullista jos niitä käytössä olleitakin siivottaisiin joskus  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Mun mielestä olisi myös kohtuullista jos niitä käytössä olleitakin siivottaisiin joskus


Vali vali, vaihda työnantajaa jossei kelpaa  :Wink:  Kauhee valitus täällä autojen kunnosta ja silti ajat Nobinalla, en oikein ymmärrä..

----------


## Nak

> Vali vali, vaihda työnantajaa jossei kelpaa  Kauhee valitus täällä autojen kunnosta ja silti ajat Nobinalla, en oikein ymmärrä..


Eihän työnteossa ole mitään mielenkiintoa jos ei päivittäin joudu käyttämään luovuutta ja ongelmanratkaisukykyä  :Wink:  Lisäksi pidän työilmapiiristä ja varikko sijaitsee kivenheiton päässä kotoa  :Very Happy:  
Täytyy vähän pitää keskustelua yllä tälläisestä aiheesta. Vaikka joku isokenkä voikin pokerinaamana sanoa, että meidän bussit ovat siistejä, samalla Kuljettaja antaa kasvot sille yritykselle toimintatapoineen. Nyt herrat istuvat toimistoissa kahvia juoden tietämättä mistään mitään ja kuskia katsotaan kieroon, kun siellä kasvaa sieniä maton reunasta  :Very Happy:

----------


## GT8N

> Vali vali


 :Smile: 



> Mun mielestä olisi myös kohtuullista jos niitä käytössä olleitakin siivottaisiin joskus


Ihan matkustajankin näkökulmasta katsottuna on miellyttävämpää matkustaa bussilla, jonka ylläpito on edes jollain tasolla.

Sinänsä muutama sieni ei ole mikään mailmaa mullistava (eikä tällä "kunnossapidolla" yllättävä) juttu, mutta tarkemmin mietittynä kuvaa melko hyvin nykyisen toiminnan tasoa.

----------


## zige94

> Ihan matkustajankin näkökulmasta katsottuna on miellyttävämpää matkustaa bussilla, jonka ylläpito on edes jollain tasolla.


Mulla ei kyllä ole Nobinan Hakunilan autoista mitään valittamista.. Ilmeisesti varikkojen välillä on eroja. Melkein kaikki Hakunilan autot ovat siistejä ja hyvässä kunnossa, Myllypuron ja Klovin autot taas ovat huonommassa kunnossa.. Mistä tämä sitten johtuu.. Kuljettajissakin on eroa, Hakunilasta löytyy omasta mielestäni Nobinan parhaimmat kuljettajat. Kotilinjallani 76A/B on todella usein samat kuljettajat, jotka aina tervehtivät, ajavat rauhallisesti (usein pari min myöhässä, sellainen tuo linja on), odottavat rauhassa että mummot ja papat pääsee istumaan jne..

Hakunilan Veolian kuskit ovat taas rallikuskeja (Suurmetsäntieltä (3430) Rautientorilla 16minuutissa linjalla 74N), mutta ei niistä sen enempää...

----------


## Nak

> Mulla ei kyllä ole Nobinan Hakunilan autoista mitään valittamista.. Ilmeisesti varikkojen välillä on eroja. Melkein kaikki Hakunilan autot ovat siistejä ja hyvässä kunnossa, Myllypuron ja Klovin autot taas ovat huonommassa kunnossa.. Mistä tämä sitten johtuu.. Kuljettajissakin on eroa, Hakunilasta löytyy omasta mielestäni Nobinan parhaimmat kuljettajat. Kotilinjallani 76A/B on todella usein samat kuljettajat, jotka aina tervehtivät, ajavat rauhallisesti (usein pari min myöhässä, sellainen tuo linja on), odottavat rauhassa että mummot ja papat pääsee istumaan jne..
> 
> Hakunilan Veolian kuskit ovat taas rallikuskeja (Suurmetsäntieltä (3430) Rautientorilla 16minuutissa linjalla 74N), mutta ei niistä sen enempää...


Hakunilassa alkaa olla verrattain uutta kalustoa johon ei lieve-ilmiöitä liiemmin ole kertynyt. Ovathan herttoniemen ivecotkin kuin toiselta planeetalta  :Very Happy:  Ehkäpä siellä viesti kuljettajalta menee eteenpäin, eikä jää huudoksi pimeyteen  :Very Happy: 
Kaaharikuskeihin en ota kantaa, hoppuhousuja on joka talossa

----------


## zige94

> Hakunilassa alkaa olla verrattain uutta kalustoa johon ei lieve-ilmiöitä liiemmin ole kertynyt. Ovathan herttoniemen ivecotkin kuin toiselta planeetalta  Ehkäpä siellä viesti kuljettajalta menee eteenpäin, eikä jää huudoksi pimeyteen 
> Kaaharikuskeihin en ota kantaa, hoppuhousuja on joka talossa


Noh, siellä Klovissa sitä uutta on enemmän VDL:ien ansiosta  :Wink:  Tarkoitinkin vanhempaa kalustoa, vaikken sitä maininnut, esim. Carrus City L:t, olikohan 297 joka 76A:lla ruuhkassa on  :Smile:  Ikarukset E94 ja E94F:t nyt ovat kamalia, on mikä tahansa yhtiö kyseessä..

----------


## hana

Matkustajien osuutta autojen siisteyteen ei pidä unohtaa. Monesti lähdet juuri sisältäkin pestyllä autolla liikenteeseen ja kierroksen jälkeen auto on kuin kaatopaikka.

----------


## zige94

> Matkustajien osuutta autojen siisteyteen ei pidä unohtaa. Monesti lähdet juuri sisältäkin pestyllä autolla liikenteeseen ja kierroksen jälkeen auto on kuin kaatopaikka.


Tällänen se nykymaailma on. Takapenkkirivit pahimmat.

----------


## Palomaa

> Matkustajien osuutta autojen siisteyteen ei pidä unohtaa.


Nimenomaan! Kaiken maailman penkin repijät, istuinnojien kaivertelijat, töhrijät ja muut sotkijat ovat isoja vaikuttajia bussien siisteyteen.

----------


## Zambo

> Nimenomaan! Kaiken maailman penkin repijät, istuinnojien kaivertelijat, töhrijät ja muut sotkijat ovat isoja vaikuttajia bussien siisteyteen.


Jos töhryt ja purkat poistaa sekä rikotut penkit korjaa mahdollisimman pian, vähentää se merkittävästi uutta ilkivaltaa. Aloitettua kaiverrusta on helpompi jatkaa ja toisen tagin viereen on helppo tehdä toinen, kuin puhtaaseen ja ehjään penkkiin. Välillä näkee toistakymmentä pureskeltua purkaa vierekkäin, ne tuskin ovat jääneet saman päivän aikana. Eiköhän puhdas fakta ole, että päivittäishuollon tasoa olisi varaa nostaa, mutta toisaalta tilaaja viime kädessä päättää mitä haluaa.

----------


## zige94

> Jos töhryt ja purkat poistaa sekä rikotut penkit korjaa mahdollisimman pian, vähentää se merkittävästi uutta ilkivaltaa. Aloitettua kaiverrusta on helpompi jatkaa ja toisen tagin viereen on helppo tehdä toinen, kuin puhtaaseen ja ehjään penkkiin. Välillä näkee toistakymmentä pureskeltua purkaa vierekkäin, ne tuskin ovat jääneet saman päivän aikana. Eiköhän puhdas fakta ole, että päivittäishuollon tasoa olisi varaa nostaa, mutta toisaalta tilaaja viime kädessä päättää mitä haluaa.


Ja toisaalta pienemmissä firmoissa se on helpompaa  :Wink:  Isoissakin firmoissa olisi, jos henkilökuntaa palkattaisiin enemmän. Mutta jos siivoushenkilöstöä on samanverran kuin pienemmissä niin vaikeampaahan jokaikistä autoa on siistinä pitää. Ja sitten on autot jotka ovat varikolla seisonnassa 2-3tuntia päivässä keskellä yötä (esim. Suomenojan 195:n Volvot)

----------


## Palomaa

> Jos töhryt ja purkat poistaa sekä rikotut penkit korjaa mahdollisimman pian, vähentää se merkittävästi uutta ilkivaltaa. Aloitettua kaiverrusta on helpompi jatkaa ja toisen tagin viereen on helppo tehdä toinen, kuin puhtaaseen ja ehjään penkkiin. Välillä näkee toistakymmentä pureskeltua purkaa vierekkäin, ne tuskin ovat jääneet saman päivän aikana. Eiköhän puhdas fakta ole, että päivittäishuollon tasoa olisi varaa nostaa, mutta toisaalta tilaaja viime kädessä päättää mitä haluaa.


En väitä ettetkö olisi oikeassa, mutta kun kyseessä on iso firma, niin se huolto on mitä on, tietenkin teillä se on vähän eri tilanne kun saa helposti kontrolloitua muutamaa autoa, mutta sitten isossa firmassa jopa sataa, ei se ihan niin yksinkertaista ole, mutta toki kun korjaa jäljet nopeasti niin tulee siinä ilkivallantekijällekkin mietittävää että onko kannattavaa töhriä tai muuta sotkea kun ei ole kukaan muu vielä sitä tehnyt, joten kiinnijäämisen riski on suurempi.

----------


## zige94

> En väitä ettetkö olisi oikeassa, mutta kun kyseessä on iso firma, niin se huolto on mitä on, tietenkin teillä se on vähän eriä kun saa helposti kontrolloitua muutamaa autoa, mutta sitten isossa firmassa jopa sataa, ei se ihan niin yksinkertaista ole, mutta toki kun korjaa jäljet nopeasti niin tulee siinä ilkivallantekijällekkin mietittävää että onko kannattavaa töhriä tai muuta sotkea kun ei ole kukaan muu vielä sitä tehnyt, joten kiinnijäämisen riski on suurempi.


Tähän vielä lisättävä että pitäisihän siitä jonkun myös ilmoittaa jokaikisestä töhrystä. Mutta josseivat kuljettajat huomaa, niin kukas niistä tietää. Pienissä firmoissa se on helppo joka ilta yhden henkilön käydä bussit läpi, toisinkuin isommissa.

----------


## Nak

> Täytyy vielä lisätä, että jos autot siivotaan niin, että tankkauspistooli pistetään tankkaamaan ja kävellään auton läpi takaovesta etuovelle harja kädessä, lisätään pissapoikaa (joka on 90%vettä) ja tankkauksen jälkeen ajetaan vähintään sataa harjapesukoneen läpi, on vähintäänkin selvää mikä on lopputulos


Olen vastannut tuon jonnekin tähän ketjuun jo aiemmin. Jos tilaaja(Liikennöitsijä) vaatii tuottajalta(Siivousfirma) että autojen on oltava puhtaita niin silloinhan ne ovat puhtaita. Muuten seuraa sopimuksen purku. Nyt vaatimustaso on se, että tankissa on aamulla naftaa .

----------


## halla

Ihan vaan mutu-tuntumalla taitaa siivoojilla olla vielä kiireisemmät aikataulut kun meillä kuljettajilla...

----------


## chauffer

> Olen vastannut tuon jonnekin tähän ketjuun jo aiemmin. Jos tilaaja(Liikennöitsijä) vaatii tuottajalta(Siivousfirma) että autojen on oltava puhtaita niin silloinhan ne ovat puhtaita. Muuten seuraa sopimuksen purku. Nyt vaatimustaso on se, että tankissa on aamulla naftaa .


Helbillä tehdään joka aamu pistokokeita useaan autoon, tarkistetaan vuorokausihuollon työn jälki  :Smile:

----------


## tkp

> Vali vali, vaihda työnantajaa jossei kelpaa  Kauhee valitus täällä autojen kunnosta ja silti ajat Nobinalla, en oikein ymmärrä..


Työnantajaa ei saa (aiheesta) arvostella?

----------


## zige94

> Työnantajaa ei saa (aiheesta) arvostella?


Enhän minä väittänyt ettei saa omaa työnantajaa arvostella. Tottakai saa. Mutta miksi olla työnantajalla töissä, jos kaikki asiat on pielessä? Mutta Nak kyllä perusteli hyvin miksi silti ajaa Nobinalla  :Wink:

----------


## hana

> Jos töhryt ja purkat poistaa sekä rikotut penkit korjaa mahdollisimman pian, vähentää se merkittävästi uutta ilkivaltaa. Aloitettua kaiverrusta on helpompi jatkaa ja toisen tagin viereen on helppo tehdä toinen, kuin puhtaaseen ja ehjään penkkiin. Välillä näkee toistakymmentä pureskeltua purkaa vierekkäin, ne tuskin ovat jääneet saman päivän aikana. Eiköhän puhdas fakta ole, että päivittäishuollon tasoa olisi varaa nostaa, mutta toisaalta tilaaja viime kädessä päättää mitä haluaa.


Sanoisinpa että tiettyihin matkustajiin ei auta tämäkään, päinvastoin, ajattelevat että olinpa ensimmäinen sotkija ja pitävät sitä coolina. Ainakin omalla työpaikalla bussela siistitään ihan ok tasolla ja jos mainitsee bussin olevan erityisen likainen niin se otetaan tarpeen mukaan erikseen siivoukseen. Talon omat siivoojat tosin taitavat olla parempia kuin ulkopuolelta palkatut.

----------


## Nak

> Sanoisinpa että tiettyihin matkustajiin ei auta tämäkään, päinvastoin, ajattelevat että olinpa ensimmäinen sotkija ja pitävät sitä coolina.


Kuinka coolia se on enää silloin kun leijuvat paikallisen k-extran takapihalla tehneensä tagit bussin takapenkkiin ja seuraavana päivänä se onkin jo hävinnyt sieltä kun kaverit ovat menossa tekemään omiaan sinne  :Very Happy:  
Mutta olet oikeassa, jokuhan ne ensimmäiset töhryt tekee ja ensimmäiset purkat laittaa penkkiin ja nostaa kuraiset jalat penkille :S

----------


## Palomaa

> Kuinka coolia se on enää silloin kun leijuvat paikallisen k-extran takapihalla tehneensä tagit bussin takapenkkiin ja seuraavana päivänä se onkin jo hävinnyt sieltä kun kaverit ovat menossa tekemään omiaan sinne


 :Laughing:  Näinhän se menee, valitettavasti. Mutta onhan tämä "ilmiö" vähentynyt siitä mitä se on ollut, kameravalvonta on vähentänyt töhrimistä paljon.

----------


## Overdriver

> Näinhän se menee, valitettavasti. Mutta onhan tämä "ilmiö" vähentynyt siitä mitä se on ollut, kameravalvonta on vähentänyt töhrimistä paljon.


Kameran näkyminen voi vähentää töhrimistä, mutta jos joku päättää kaikesta huolimatta bommata selkänojiin, tallenteita ei ihan kovin helpolla lähdetä penkomaan. Tarkentakaa, jos tiedätte paremmin, mutta eikö luvan saaminen nauhojen katsomiseksi vaadi rikosilmoituksen tekemisen?

----------


## Nak

Kaikista satunnaisimpiin sotkijoihin voisi tehota tarrat valvonnasta, joita on riittävästi, ja tyhjät kamerakotelot ja tietenkin se että niitä töhryjä ei ole siellä ennestäänkään  :Smile:  Näinhän muistaakseni oli Helbin 710-719 Scaloissa että vain muutamassa autossa kamerat olivat ja lopuissa vain kotelot  :Very Happy:  
Overdriver on oikeassa, joka niitä tageja tekemällä tekee, sitä ei joku kameravitsi hidasta tai se että niitä ei jo ole

----------


## Palomaa

> tallenteita ei ihan kovin helpolla lähdetä penkomaan. Tarkentakaa, jos tiedätte paremmin, mutta eikö luvan saaminen nauhojen katsomiseksi vaadi rikosilmoituksen tekemisen?


Joo kai ja sit jos se meni niin että tallenteita ei myöskään saa katsoa muut kuin kuljettaja, hänen esimiehensä ja joku yksi vielä lisäksi, näin siis kuulin joltain kuljettajalta kun juteltiin että näin Veolialla on.
hana, jos tiedät niin korjaisitko tätä kuulopuhetta että miten se menee teillä? ketkä saa katsoa nauhoja Veolialta?

----------


## hana

> Joo kai ja sit jos se meni niin että tallenteita ei myöskään saa katsoa muut kuin kuljettaja, hänen esimiehensä ja joku yksi vielä lisäksi, näin siis kuulin joltain kuljettajalta kun juteltiin että näin Veolialla on.
> hana, jos tiedät niin korjaisitko tätä kuulopuhetta että miten se menee teillä? ketkä saa katsoa nauhoja Veolialta?


Katseluista pidetään rekisteriä. Kuljettaja saa olla mukana ja halutessaan saa ottaa mukaan luottamusmiehen, jos häntä koskevaa materiaalia katsotaan, mutta itsenäisesti kuljettaja ei saa / pääse katsomaan. Katsomisoikeus on mm. varikkopäälliköllä ja muilla vastaavilla henkilöillä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Katseluista pidetään rekisteriä. Kuljettaja saa olla mukana ja halutessaan saa ottaa mukaan luottamusmiehen, jos häntä koskevaa materiaalia katsotaan, mutta itsenäisesti kuljettaja ei saa / pääse katsomaan. Katsomisoikeus on mm. varikkopäälliköllä ja muilla vastaavilla henkilöillä.


Okei, kiitos kun tarkensit.  :Smile:

----------


## iiko

> Kameran näkyminen voi vähentää töhrimistä, mutta jos joku päättää kaikesta huolimatta bommata selkänojiin, tallenteita ei ihan kovin helpolla lähdetä penkomaan. Tarkentakaa, jos tiedätte paremmin, mutta eikö luvan saaminen nauhojen katsomiseksi vaadi rikosilmoituksen tekemisen?


Nykissä suuressa maailmassa taidetaan vieläkin toimia metrossa siten, että heti kun joku porukka sotkee junan, se tyhjennetään seuraavalle asemalle kun töhryt havaitaan ja ajetaan suoraan puhdistukseen tyhjänä. Ei ole bommaamisesta mitään iloa, kun se on hetken kuluttua poissa. Lisäksi matkustajamäärät lähtivät kasvuun kun tämä toimintamalli Giulianin pormestarikaudella otettiin käyttöön.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nykissä suuressa maailmassa taidetaan vieläkin toimia metrossa siten, että heti kun joku porukka sotkee junan, se tyhjennetään seuraavalle asemalle kun töhryt havaitaan ja ajetaan suoraan puhdistukseen tyhjänä. Ei ole bommaamisesta mitään iloa, kun se on hetken kuluttua poissa. Lisäksi matkustajamäärät lähtivät kasvuun kun tämä toimintamalli Giulianin pormestarikaudella otettiin käyttöön.


Tämä muuten yleisemmin tunnetaan nimellä rikkinäisten ikkunoiden teoria, joskin yleensä kriminologisessa kontekstissa. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_windows_theory

----------


## LimoSWN

> Teliautoista saattoi muuten jokunen saada korinsa Kiitokorinkin pajalla. 1990-luvun loppupuolella toimittiin noin isompien tilausten kohdalla. Jonkin tilauserän autoja koritettiin peräti kolmella tehtaalla: Vantaa, Kausala (Kiitokori) ja Puola.


otitteko huomioon,että autoja rekisteröity kenties uudestaan heti tehtaalta tullesaan. esim kuten useampi helbin city l

----------


## vristo

> otitteko huomioon,että autoja rekisteröity kenties uudestaan heti tehtaalta tullesaan. esim kuten useampi helbin city l


Selventäisitkö hieman enemmän, kiitos.

----------


## Nak

> otitteko huomioon,että autoja rekisteröity kenties uudestaan heti tehtaalta tullesaan. esim kuten useampi helbin city l


Kyllä Helbillä (ne vähäisetkin) City L:t ovat alkuperäiskilvin. Itse asiassa pk-seudulla taitaa olla vain yksi kaksikilpinen City L, eli Vt 377. Eikä ne toiset kilvet muuta korivalmistajalaatan tietoja miksikään  :Wink:

----------


## Tuomas

HelBillä monesta Lahden korittaman auton rekisteriotteesta löytyy edellinen rekisteritunnus. Mahtaisikohan täällä kellään olla aavistusta, mistä on kyse? (Kyse on ilmeisesti tietyllä aikavälillä tehdyistä koreista, mutten ole pannut merkille/muistiin tuota ajanjaksoa (mutta listaa keränneiltähän se tieto löytyy).)

Kiinnostaisi myös tietää, onko muiden yhtiöiden Lahtikoissa samanlainen outous.

----------


## killerpop

> HelBillä monesta Lahden korittaman auton rekisteriotteesta löytyy edellinen rekisteritunnus. Mahtaisikohan täällä kellään olla aavistusta, mistä on kyse? (Kyse on ilmeisesti tietyllä aikavälillä tehdyistä koreista, mutten ole pannut merkille/muistiin tuota ajanjaksoa (mutta listaa keränneiltähän se tieto löytyy).)
> 
> Kiinnostaisi myös tietää, onko muiden yhtiöiden Lahtikoissa samanlainen outous.


Harva meistä on kerännyt muita kuin sen näkyvän kilven tiedot. Rekisteriotteita selaamalla sitten tuleekin parempi kokonaiskäsitys. Mahtaako monikaan tietää, mikä bussi oli XYP-812, kun liikenteeseen tullessaankin autossa oli kilpenä VYO-188...

----------


## Nak

Oisko ollut helb 610-615 sarjassa kaksia kilpiä.. FHG- tai FHF- alkuisia
E: siis 610:n ja 615:n lisäksi.

Hatara muistikuva, että nobina 481-482 olisivat myös kaksin kilvin. 
Syytä en tiedä, miksi on kahdet kilvet ja missä välissä ne vaihtuu, mutta kiinnostaa toki  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Harva meistä on kerännyt muita kuin sen näkyvän kilven tiedot. Rekisteriotteita selaamalla sitten tuleekin parempi kokonaiskäsitys. Mahtaako monikaan tietää, mikä bussi oli XYP-812, kun liikenteeseen tullessaankin autossa oli kilpenä VYO-188...


Kiva menneisyys tuolla VYO-188:lla kun katsoo kuvistasi tuolta sivulta. :o

----------


## kuukanko

Scaloissa kaksia rekisteritunnuksia on sellaisissa, mitä ei ole otettu käyttöön valmistumisen yhteydessä. Valmistumisen yhteydessä ne on käyty katsastamassa, jolloin ne ovat saaneet ensimmäisen rekisteritunnuksen, mutta silloin niitä ei olekaan vielä otettu käyttöön. Sitten kun ne on myöhemmin otettu käyttöön, on niille annettu uusi rekisteritunnus. Ensimmäisellä tunnuksella olevia kilpiä ei ole koskaan edes laitettu bussiin kiinni.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ainakin TKL:n joissakin 1990-luvun alun Wiimoissakin on ollut aivan uusina "haamutunnuksia", joita ei itse autoissa ole käsittääkseni koskaan nähty muuten kuin rekisteriotteessa ja / tai katsastustodistuksessa. Tällaisia autoja olivat mm. jotkut 600-sarjan alkupään Scania / Wiimat.

----------


## hana

Onkohan kukaan laskenut kenellä neljästä suuresta on alhaisin keski-ikä bussien osalta HSL-alueella tällä hetkellä? Toki se johtuu paljolti sopimuksista, mutta olisi hauska yksityiskohta tietää. Toki sen voisi laskea itsekin jos viitsisi :Wink:

----------


## aki

> Onkohan kukaan laskenut kenellä neljästä suuresta on alhaisin keski-ikä bussien osalta HSL-alueella tällä hetkellä? Toki se johtuu paljolti sopimuksista, mutta olisi hauska yksityiskohta tietää. Toki sen voisi laskea itsekin jos viitsisi


Jotenkin musta tuntuu että pohjolalla on alhaisin keski-ikä.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Jotenkin musta tuntuu että pohjolalla on alhaisin keski-ikä.


Täältä exceliin kopioiduilla vuosimallien liikennöitsijäkohtaisilla summilla laskettuna karkea ja suuntaa-antava järjestys on seuraava, saa julistaa roskaksi:

Andersson: ~4 v
Pohjolan Liikenne: ~5 v
Nobina: ~6 v
Tammelundin Liikenne: ~6 v
Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne: ~6 v
Veolia Transport: ~7 v
Åbergin Linja: ~7 v
Helsingin Bussiliikenne: ~8 v
Korsisaari: ~10 v (tilastossa ilmeisesti on yksi uusi auto ja kaksi sitä korvannutta vara-autoa)

Järjestyksessä on huomioitu siis vain vuosimallitieto, eikä siten yllä laskettu ikä ole lähellekään tarkka, tai esim. Nobinan ja TLL:n järjestys juuri tuo. Tarkan keski-iän laskemiseksi tulisi huomioida rekisteröintipäivät, ja en keksi miten sen saisi laskettua alle 10 minuutissa ilman pääsyä copypastea helpommin käytettäviin tietolähteisiin.

----------


## Albert

5.4.: Veolian sinivalkoinen telibussi linjaliikenteessä ilman takapuskuria! Enhän sitä tiedä, että onko sallittua. Mutta alleajosuoja sieltä kuitenkin puuttuu. On pitkittäistä palkkia ja muuta mukavaa.
Joka tapauksessa tuollainen on surkea näky!

----------


## ana

Miten mahtaa olla takalinjakilpien kanssa, pitääkö niiden oikeasti toimia? Ainakaan Helb 815:ssä se ei ole toimunut kunnolla vuoteen (valillä toimi ja välillä ei, joskus näkyi vain puolet ja nyt ei mitään) ja samaa oli myös joku Scala 61x-sarjasta. Tkl on laittanut rikkoutuneiden takaledien tilalle vanhoja lcd-kilpiä, taisivat olla Scaloissa 269 ja 664

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Miten mahtaa olla takalinjakilpien kanssa, pitääkö niiden oikeasti toimia?


HSL:n kilpailutettavan liikenteen linja-autokaluston rakenne- ja varustetasovaatimukset -ohjeessa sanotaan näin:




> Edessä, takana ja oikealla sivulla etu-ja keskioven välissä on oltava valaistu ja selvästi erottuva linjakilpi.


Eli kyllä linjakilpien tulisi toimia, pelkkä niiden löytyminen bussista ei riitä.

----------


## Koala

Vai riittääkö sittenkin? Eli suomeksi onko risasta linjakilvestä sanktio? Sen verran pitkään joissain busseissa on ollut esim. pimeä takakilpi että joko sanktiota ei ole tai sitten ei vain jäädä kiinni.

----------


## Albert

20.4.: Nobinan bussi savusi iltapäivällä Lahdenväylällä linjalla 741.

----------


## zige94

> 20.4.: Nobinan bussi savusi iltapäivällä Lahdenväylällä linjalla 741.


Ja tässä vielä uutinen aiheesta: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...ahdenvaylalla/

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Eli kyllä linjakilpien tulisi toimia, pelkkä niiden löytyminen bussista ei riitä.


Myös takana olevalla linjakilvellä on merkitystä. Usein se on kuran peitossa tai siinä on väärä linjanumero. Jos lähestyn henkilöautolla Kontulantiellä Mikaelinkirkon pysäkkiä, olisi kiva jos näkisin linjakilvestä, kääntyykö pysäkiltä lähtevä bussi vasemmalle Kotikonnuntielle (94A ja 95) vai jatkaako suoraan (78). Koska pysäkki on lähellä risteystä, bussi joutuu koukkaamaan koko ajoradan poikki vasemmalle päästäkseen. Antaisin mielelläni tilaa kaistanvaihtoon, jos näkisin numerosta, että bussi on menossa sinne.

Olen pari kertaa lähettänyt tästä palautetta HSL:lle, mutta vastaukseksi on tullut vain pelkkä vakiofraasi, jossa kiitetään mielenkiinnosta ja pidetään kaikkea asiakaspalautetta tärkeänä ja blaablaa...

----------


## Nak

Nobina taas loistaa näköjään metro.fi:ssä
http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...to_ihmetyttaa/
http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...pahasti_katso/ Tästä uutisesta ei käy ilmi, että terminaalissa oli samaan aikaa myös toinen auto levinneenä

 :Sad:

----------


## zige94

Onkohan tämä yksi HSL:n seudun kamalimmassa kunnossa olevista Scaloista?  :Wink:  Pakko sanoa että järkytyin oikeasti kun menin bussiin. Ulkoapäin bussi oli ihan siisti, ihan mitään jälkiä missään, mutta heti kun menee taakse istumaan niin.. Sanat eivät riitä kuvaamaan  :Laughing:  Tiedän kyllä että kyseessä on linjoilla 75/77 liikkuva bussi, joten ei ihmekkään että on tuollaisessa kunnossa. Ikkunoiden välissä oleva lista puuttui, tussipiirroksii joka paikassa, yhdessä kohdasta puuttuu lämpöpatterian suojana oleva juttu jne. Ja tuo on ollut kuulemma tollasena jo jonkun aikaa (kuukausi? pari?).

----------


## Pera

> Onkohan tämä yksi HSL:n seudun kamalimmassa kunnossa olevista Scaloista?  Pakko sanoa että järkytyin oikeasti kun menin bussiin. Ulkoapäin bussi oli ihan siisti, ihan mitään jälkiä missään, mutta heti kun menee taakse istumaan niin.. Sanat eivät riitä kuvaamaan  Tiedän kyllä että kyseessä on linjoilla 75/77 liikkuva bussi, joten ei ihmekkään että on tuollaisessa kunnossa. Ikkunoiden välissä oleva lista puuttui, tussipiirroksii joka paikassa, yhdessä kohdasta puuttuu lämpöpatterian suojana oleva juttu jne. Ja tuo on ollut kuulemma tollasena jo jonkun aikaa (kuukausi? pari?).


Sellasia roskalinjoja on nuo h75 ja h77 :Icon Frown:  näillä linjoilla autoja sotketaan ja rikotaan lähes päivittäin :Mad:

----------


## Prompter

> Onkohan tämä yksi HSL:n seudun kamalimmassa kunnossa olevista Scaloista?


Sanoisin, että Nobinan teli-Scala -sarja 478-480 on vähintään yhtä huonossa kunnossa sisätiloiltaan. Ulko- ja tekninen kunto varmaan vielä huonompia...

----------


## LimoSWN

> Onkohan tämä yksi HSL:n seudun kamalimmassa kunnossa olevista Scaloista?  Pakko sanoa että järkytyin oikeasti kun menin bussiin. Ulkoapäin bussi oli ihan siisti, ihan mitään jälkiä missään, mutta heti kun menee taakse istumaan niin.. Sanat eivät riitä kuvaamaan  Tiedän kyllä että kyseessä on linjoilla 75/77 liikkuva bussi, joten ei ihmekkään että on tuollaisessa kunnossa. Ikkunoiden välissä oleva lista puuttui, tussipiirroksii joka paikassa, yhdessä kohdasta puuttuu lämpöpatterian suojana oleva juttu jne. Ja tuo on ollut kuulemma tollasena jo jonkun aikaa (kuukausi? pari?).


Koitappas matkustaa espoossa 132,154,156 linjoilla. siellä ne pahimmat autot on. esim VT 480 hirveässä kunnossa takaa, juuri melkein tuon kuvan kaltainen, töhryt ovat vain pitemmälle levinneet. Espoon pahimmat lienee Matikylä,Soukka,Kivenlahti,Latokaski, ja Suvela  alueina, jossa myös useita linjoja.

----------


## juzziz

Rakkaat matkustajat ne vain sotkevat ja rikkovat kalustoa. Heidän takiaan ei kannata alkaa liikoja siivoilemaan.

----------


## hylje

Yleisen omaisuuden töhriminen kertoo siitä, etteivät sitä tekevät ihmiset koe kuuluvansa yhteisöön. Töhriminen jatkunee poliisin välittömän pamputtamisenkin uhalla. Tämä on sitä pahoinvointia. Kannattaisiko sijoittaa siivousfirmoihin vai mukaanottavaan yhteiskuntaan?

----------


## tkp

> Rakkaat matkustajat ne vain sotkevat ja rikkovat kalustoa. Heidän takiaan ei kannata alkaa liikoja siivoilemaan.


Liikennöitsijöiden pitäisi vaatia että tilaaja maksaa sotkujen siivouksen kun ne sotketaankin tilaajan asiakkaiden toimesta  :Wink:

----------


## iiko

> Rakkaat matkustajat ne vain sotkevat ja rikkovat kalustoa. Heidän takiaan ei kannata alkaa liikoja siivoilemaan.


Noissa tageissa varsinkin pitäisi olla nollatoleranssi, eli heti kun ne tulevat autoon, niin auto pois linjalta ja puhdistukseen. Näin toimitaan mm. Nykin metrossa: tagattu juna tyhjennetään ja ajetaan saman tien varikolle putsattavaksi. Näkyvyyttähän tuo taggaava paskasakki haluaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Liikennöitsijöiden pitäisi vaatia että tilaaja maksaa sotkujen siivouksen kun ne sotketaankin tilaajan asiakkaiden toimesta


Niinhän se maksaakin. HSL:stähän ne kaikki rahat tulee. Liikennöitsijä sisällyttää nuokin kulut niihin hintoihin, joilla se tarjouskilpailuihin osallistuu.

----------


## kalle.

> Noissa tageissa varsinkin pitäisi olla nollatoleranssi, eli heti kun ne tulevat autoon, niin auto pois linjalta ja puhdistukseen. Näin toimitaan mm. Nykin metrossa: tagattu juna tyhjennetään ja ajetaan saman tien varikolle putsattavaksi. Näkyvyyttähän tuo taggaava paskasakki haluaa.


Ja jätetään linja ajamatta vai? Ei kenelläkään ole sellaista määrää varakalustoa että tämä olisi mahdollista. Hankkiahan sitä kalustoa tietty voisi, mutta sitten kalustokustannukset kohoaisivat huimasti -> liikennöintikustannukset nousee -> lipunhinnat ja tilaajan subventio nousee. Sitäkö halutaan?
Varaosamyyjä tietty voittaisivat, sillä iso osa grafiiteista tehdään happotussein tms, jolloin grafiitti syöpyy piirrettävään materiaaliin ja sitä ei saa pois muutakuin materiaalin vaihtamalla.

----------


## zige94

> Noissa tageissa varsinkin pitäisi olla nollatoleranssi, eli heti kun ne tulevat autoon, niin auto pois linjalta ja puhdistukseen. Näin toimitaan mm. Nykin metrossa: tagattu juna tyhjennetään ja ajetaan saman tien varikolle putsattavaksi. Näkyvyyttähän tuo taggaava paskasakki haluaa.





> Ja jätetään linja ajamatta vai? Ei kenelläkään ole sellaista määrää varakalustoa että tämä olisi mahdollista. Hankkiahan sitä kalustoa tietty voisi, mutta sitten kalustokustannukset kohoaisivat huimasti -> liikennöintikustannukset nousee -> lipunhinnat ja tilaajan subventio nousee. Sitäkö halutaan?
> Varaosamyyjä tietty voittaisivat, sillä iso osa grafiiteista tehdään happotussein tms, jolloin grafiitti syöpyy piirrettävään materiaaliin ja sitä ei saa pois muutakuin materiaalin vaihtamalla.


Näinhän tehdään jo mm. metro sekä junaliikenteessä (lähijunat). En muista oliko myös ratikkaliikenteessä. Tosin siis nämä jos ulkopuolelle tulee jotain, sisäpuolesta en tiedä kun en koskaan kyseisissä kulkuneuvoissa töhryjä ole nähnyt sisällä  :Very Happy:  Niin ja piti vielä todeta että tiestysti linjalta otto tehdään niin että sen vuoksi ei vuoro peruunnu. Eli junassa esim. kun vaikkapa M-juna, jossa paljon on töhritty, palaa Helsinkiin niin runko otetaan pois linjalta ja korvaava runko tilalle.

----------


## jtm

Itse kuulin sellaista juttua että jossain päin maailmaa käytetään julkisissa jotain ns. lakkaa joka hylkii graffittia? Olisiko jollain takempaa tietoa tai hajua?

----------


## Aleksi.K

No ei ne länärin Scalat nyt sentään niin tolkuttomassa kunnossa Veolialla ole. Itselläni ei ole tainnut sattua kertaakaan zigen kuvien kaltaista sotkua siinä suunnassa. Sen sijaan Namibian kalusto tuntuu olevan paikasta riippumatta aina sotkettuna. Joko Veolialla siivotaan paremmin tai sitten ne öykkärit sattuu aina Namibialaisten kyytiin.  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Itse kuulin sellaista juttua että jossain päin maailmaa käytetään julkisissa jotain ns. lakkaa joka hylkii graffittia? Olisiko jollain takempaa tietoa tai hajua?


En tiedä tarkemmin siitä mitään, mutta viime syksynä kun nobinalle tuli bussit 796-877 jossain oli mainintaa tämänkaltaisesta suojauksesta. Ja mielestäni bussit ovatkin huomattavan töhryttömiä verrattuna vanhempiin autoihin. Töhryttömyys/töhryjen vähyys pistää silmään numerosta 782 ylöspäin  :Smile:  Uusi penkkikangas on sitten sitä mallia, että se imee kaiken lian itseensä  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Karosa

Andersson #59

Tuli todettua miten hyvässä kunnossa tämä, ja muut yksilöt ovat. Melkein kaikissa on takaovi rikki, ilmastointi ei pelaa, sen sijaan lämmitys on päällä, patterit täysillä ja puhaltaa lämmintä ilmaa matkustamoon, kaverini mittasi sisälämpötilan n. viikko sitten ja se oli +37,8*c, joka on aika paljon kuumana kevät/kesäpäivänä.

Tässä vielä kuva takaovesta.

----------


## Nak

> Andersson #59
> 
> Tuli todettua miten hyvässä kunnossa tämä, ja muut yksilöt ovat.


Olikos tuo #59 se jossa keskiovesta seuraava lasi taakse on pleksiä? Jokatapauksessa matkustin sillä eilen ja sitä pleksiä lukuunottamatta bussi oli ihan ok kunnossa, ilmastointikin toimi ja oli tehokas  :Smile:  Viimeksi olen ollut GD:n kyydissä silloin kun ne olivat uusia

----------


## Karosa

> Olikos tuo #59 se jossa keskiovesta seuraava lasi taakse on pleksiä?


En kattonut niin tarkkaan.  :Smile:

----------


## tkp

Veolian autossa lähinnä uunimainen tunnelma http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut..._ilahduttanut/
Kyllä joka autosta pitää löytyä moottoritilasta tai lisälämmittimen luota hanat jolla nestekierron saa suljettua ensiapuna.

----------


## pehkonen

> Veolian autossa lähinnä uunimainen tunnelma http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut..._ilahduttanut/
> Kyllä joka autosta pitää löytyä moottoritilasta tai lisälämmittimen luota hanat jolla nestekierron saa suljettua ensiapuna.


Huomatkaa yhtiö: Veolia.

----------


## Koala

Hanat on varmasti. Ne vaan ovat asia johon kuljettaja ei useimmissa HSL-alueen yhtiössä saa koskea.

----------


## Karosa

> Hanat on varmasti. Ne vaan ovat asia johon kuljettaja ei useimmissa HSL-alueen yhtiössä saa koskea.


Jos en ihan väärin muista, niin ainakin Veolialla Nobinalla ei mennä sörkkimään. Voin toki väärässäkin olla. Tottakai tapauksia löytyy jotka sörkkivät siitä kiellosra huolimatta.

----------


## Overdriver

> Jos en ihan väärin muista, niin ainakin Veolialla Nobinalla ei mennä sörkkimään. Voin toki väärässäkin olla. Tottakai tapauksia löytyy jotka sörkkivät siitä kiellosra huolimatta.


Myöskään HelB:n kuskeilla ei ole patterihanoihin mitään asiaa. Tai konehuoneeseen ylipäätään. Niin harva on saanut asiaan koulutusta, että kalliin koneremontin riski on korkea, jos kuskit rupeavat sinne sörkkimään.

Jokaisesta talosta saattaa löytyä joitakin vanhan liiton kuljettajia, joille on voitu myöntää erikoislupia ilman pelkoa liekeistä ja salamoista.

----------


## Karosa

> Myöskään HelB:n kuskeilla ei ole patterihanoihin mitään asiaa.


Ja ihan hyvä vaan, tosin hana voisi olla vaikka "ohjaamossa" vaikka kuljettajan penkin takana lattialla, (näin taitaa ollakkin joissain busseissa) niin ei tarvitse sinne konehuoneeseen mennä mitään näpelöimään.  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

Paras keino "saunamaisessa bussissa" on siirtyä käytävä paikkalle vaikka bussi olisi täys!

----------


## Karosa

> Paras keino "saunamaisessa bussissa" on siirtyä käytävä paikkalle *vaikka bussi olisi täys!*


Mua on ainakin kiinnostavaa tietää, ainakin että miten tuo onnistuu täydessä bussissa, jos vieressäsi istuu joku? Kysytkö häneltä että anteeksi, pitäisi päästä siihen istumaan, koska tässä on kuuma? Epäilen, että hän ei luovu paikastaan..  :Laughing:

----------


## toson

> Paras keino "saunamaisessa bussissa" on siirtyä käytävä paikkalle vaikka bussi olisi täys!


Hei,tämähän on fiksusti sanottu....

----------


## joboo

> Mua on ainakin kiinnostavaa tietää, ainakin että miten tuo onnistuu täydessä bussissa, jos vieressäsi istuu joku? Kysytkö häneltä että anteeksi, pitäisi päästä siihen istumaan, koska tässä on kuuma? Epäilen, että hän ei luovu paikastaan..


Meinasin vähän sitä että jos bussi olisi tulossa täyteen että sinulla on mahdollisuus vaihtaa käytävä paikalle. Mutta täydessä bussissa pyytäisin että pääsisin seisomaan.

----------


## hana

Joihinkin busseihin kertyy melko mukavia kilometrimääriä, esim. alle neljä vuotta ajossa olleessa VT 494:ssa on jo noin 530000 kilometriä mittarissa eli se tekee vuositasolla jopa noin 135000 kilometriä :Laughing:

----------


## Overdriver

> Joihinkin busseihin kertyy melko mukavia kilometrimääriä, esim. alle neljä vuotta ajossa olleessa VT 494:ssa on jo noin 530000 kilometriä mittarissa eli se tekee vuositasolla jopa noin 135000 kilometriä


Uudella bussilla ajetaan linjasta riippuen varmaan semmoiset 100150 tkm vuodessa. Ruuhkavuorojen loppuun ajetut romut keräävät lisäkilometrejä huomattavasti vähemmän.

----------


## Nak

> Uudella bussilla ajetaan linjasta riippuen varmaan semmoiset 100150 tkm vuodessa. Ruuhkavuorojen loppuun ajetut romut keräävät lisäkilometrejä huomattavasti vähemmän.


Näinhän tuo tuppaa menemään  :Smile:  esim. Nobinan Scania Ikaruksilla(-02) on menty järjestään noin. 1-1,2 milj. kilometriä. -07 Volvoilla reilua 700tkm. Vastapainona myllypurosta tulleilla liityntäbusseilla mittarissa on vasta n. 450tkm

Muistaakseni edesmenneen Helb 9630:n perään oli tussattu "1 439 000 km ja kaput", kun seisoi ruhassa purettuna syksyllä -08  :Wink:

----------


## joboo

Tänään 21.55 lähtenny 45 Kampista (auto HelB1304). Bussiin tuli vahvasti humalassa oleva nainen joka oksensi bussin takapenkeille. Nainen jäi linnankoskenkadulla pois. Kuljettaja katsoi peileistä että tapahtuiko jotai ja pysäytti bussin Kuusitielle ja meni tarkastamaan asian. Soitti heti varikolle ja ilmoitti asiasta mutta uutta bussia ei saatu tilalle niin lyhyessä ajassa. Haluisin tietää että talentavatko bussissa olevat kamerat talteen asiat jotta nainen saadaan vastuuseen asiasta!

----------


## sm3

> Tänään 21.55 lähtenny 45 Kampista auto HelB(1304). Bussiin tuli vahvasti humalassa oleva nainen joka oksensi bussiin sitten penkeille ja bussin takapenkeille. Nainen jäi linnankoskenkadulla pois. Kuljettaja katsoi peileistä että tapahtuiko jotai ja pysäytti bussin Kuusitielle ja meni tarkastamaan asian. Soitti heti varikolle ja ilmoitti asiasta mutta uutta bussia ei saatu tilalle niin lyhyessä ajassa. Haluisin tietää että talentavatko bussissa olevat kamerat talteen asiat jotta nainen saadaan vastuuseen asiasta!


Penkkikankaat varmaan menee uusiksi, mitä ne sitten maksavatkaan. Muutenkin, vaikka olisikin valvontakamerakuva niin miten aattelet että se nainen siitä tunnistetaan kun on aika pieni todennäköisyys että videon katsova henkilö tämän naisen tuntisi. 

Lisäksi noita kai sattuu aika paljon näihin aikoihin viikosta, hirveä työ olisi jokainen jäljittää ja lähettää lasku, jo henkilöllisyyden selvitys vie aikaa kun pitäisi lehdille lähettää kuvaa että kuka tunnistaa.

----------


## joboo

> Penkkikankaat varmaan menee uusiksi, mitä ne sitten maksavatkaan. Muutenkin, vaikka olisikin valvontakamerakuva niin miten aattelet että se nainen siitä tunnistetaan kun on aika pieni todennäköisyys että videon katsova henkilö tämän naisen tuntisi. 
> 
> Lisäksi noita kai sattuu aika paljon näihin aikoihin viikosta, hirveä työ olisi jokainen jäljittää ja lähettää lasku, jo henkilöllisyyden selvitys vie aikaa kun pitäisi lehdille lähettää kuvaa että kuka tunnistaa.


No niin tosiaan. Harmi koska noistakin syntyy vain lisäkustannuksia.

----------


## killerpop

> Penkkikankaat varmaan menee uusiksi, mitä ne sitten maksavatkaan.


Ilmeisesti heität vaatteesikin roskiin, kun ne menevät likaiseksi.

----------


## sm3

> Ilmeisesti heität vaatteesikin roskiin, kun ne menevät likaiseksi.


 :Laughing:  Pesukulut sitten, en ole täysin selvillä siitä prosessista joka liittyy likaisiin penkkikankaisiin. En oikeastaan tiedä mitä tarkotin, luulen että tarkoitin että kangas vaihdetaan toiseen, ja likasen kohtaloa en ajattelut enempää mutta vissiin pestään eli pesukulut.

----------


## Overdriver

> Penkkikankaat varmaan menee uusiksi, mitä ne sitten maksavatkaan. Muutenkin, vaikka olisikin valvontakamerakuva niin miten aattelet että se nainen siitä tunnistetaan kun on aika pieni todennäköisyys että videon katsova henkilö tämän naisen tuntisi.


Niitä tallenteita ei vaan saa kovin pienin perustein katsella. Muistaakseni pitää olla vähintään rikosilmoitus tiedossa, ja ainakin taksiliikenteessä tuomion miniminkin pitää olla niin ja niin paljon, ennen kuin nauhoja tutkitaan. Joskus tein ilmoituksen töhrijästä, mihin työnjohto totesi, että tuskin saadaan filmiä avata.

----------


## Karosa

> on aika pieni todennäköisyys että videon katsova henkilö tämän naisen tuntisi.


Yksi tapa on sellainen, että katsotaan valvontakameroista milloin tämä nainen on noussut kyytiin, jos hänellä on henkilökohtainen matkakortti niin eiköhän nauhoista selviä että moneltako hän on noussut kyytiin. 

Buscomin korttitiedoista lienee näkee kuka on leimannut korttinsa juuri silloin. Tämä voi olla pieni mahdollisuus, mutta mahdollisuus sekin.

----------


## sm3

> Niitä tallenteita ei vaan saa kovin pienin perustein katsella. Muistaakseni pitää olla vähintään rikosilmoitus tiedossa, ja ainakin taksiliikenteessä tuomion miniminkin pitää olla niin ja niin paljon, ennen kuin nauhoja tutkitaan. Joskus tein ilmoituksen töhrijästä, mihin työnjohto totesi, että tuskin saadaan filmiä avata.


Tiedän, en minä niiden katsomista ehdottanutkaan  :Wink:  Kunhan kerroin että niistä on vaikea ketään tunnistaa (jos niitä tallenteita nyt pääsisi katsomaa) mutta karosan kertoma tapa saattaisi toimiakkin (jos niitä tallenteita nyt pääsisi katsomaan).

----------


## Nak

Onpas taas harvinaisen turha varuste tuo valvontakamera, jos tallenteita ei saa edes katsoa  :Laughing:  

*köh köh* kuten myös se ilmastointi, taas pari viikkoa ollut jatkuva köhä ja kurkkukipu, kylmyyden ja vedon takia. Pääasia että matkustaja viihtyy sen 10-15 min. jonka viettää matkustamossa  :Redface:

----------


## aki

> *köh köh* kuten myös se ilmastointi, taas pari viikkoa ollut jatkuva köhä ja kurkkukipu, kylmyyden ja vedon takia. Pääasia että matkustaja viihtyy sen 10-15 min. jonka viettää matkustamossa


Aika paljon on linjoja joilla joutuu matkustamaan 30-60min matkoja, kyllä tuonpituisella matkalla kaipaa jo toimivaa ilmanvaihtoa. Itselleni on sinänsä aivan sama onko kyseessä koneellisesti ilmastoitu vai manuaalisesti (kattoluukut, sivuikkunat, kattokanavapuhallus) ilmastoitu bussi. Aina välillä joutuu matkustamaan sellaisissa ilmastoimattomissa busseissa joissa kuljettaja ei ole viitsinyt avata edes kattoluukkuja tai sivuikkunoita. Toki matkustajat voi nuo avata itsekin, mutta mielestäni kuljettajankin pitäisi nuo huomioida jos matkustamossa on todella kuuma. Joillekin kuljettajille tuntuu riittävän kunhan ohjaamoaitiossa on sopiva lämpötila, matkustajista viis!

----------


## Karosa

> joissa kuljettaja ei ole viitsinyt avata edes kattoluukkuja tai sivuikkunoita.


Veolialla ainakin on muutamia autoja, jossa kattoluukut on ruuvattu tai pultattu kiinni, esim. 300-sarjalaisista scaloista löytyy monia yksilöitä joissa kattoluukkuja ainakaan viime kesänä ei saanut auki, tästä kesästä en tiedä, sillä en niillä matkusta tunkkaisuuden vuoksi.  :Mad:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tänään 21.55 lähtenny 45 Kampista (auto HelB1304). Bussiin tuli vahvasti humalassa oleva nainen joka oksensi bussin takapenkeille. Nainen jäi linnankoskenkadulla pois. Kuljettaja katsoi peileistä että tapahtuiko jotai ja pysäytti bussin Kuusitielle ja meni tarkastamaan asian. Soitti heti varikolle ja ilmoitti asiasta mutta uutta bussia ei saatu tilalle niin lyhyessä ajassa. Haluisin tietää että talentavatko bussissa olevat kamerat talteen asiat jotta nainen saadaan vastuuseen asiasta!


Tänään, 30.6., 1304 oli taas liikenteessä, linjalla h39.

----------


## joboo

> Tänään, 30.6., 1304 oli taas liikenteessä, linjalla h39.


Huomasin samaa itsekkin, auto on vissiin mennyt saman tie varikolle kun oli ajannut päätepysäkille.

----------


## Karosa

Keskiviikko 17.7.

Tuskin videosta jää mitään epäselväksi..
Nobina Finland 428

----------


## Matkalainen

> Keskiviikko 17.7.
> 
> Tuskin videosta jää mitään epäselväksi..
> Nobina Finland 428


No, viestistäsi ei ainakaan selvinnyt muuta kuin mistä bussista on kyse. Videosta mulle jäi epäselväksi ainakin se, miksi jonkun herätyskello soi. Vai oliko se joku varoitusääni? Ja miksi bussi pysähtyi moottoritielle? Hajosiko se? Miten? Selväksi tuli oikeastaan vain se moottoritielle pysähtyminen...

----------


## Prompter

Se, mikä minua eniten tässä koko tapauksessa ärsyttää on se, että kuski yrittää väkisin ajaa, vaikka hälytysääntä soi joka tuutista  :Mad: 




> Videosta mulle jäi epäselväksi ainakin se, miksi jonkun herätyskello soi. Vai oliko se joku varoitusääni?


Tuo herätyskellon ääni on tosiaan Volvon varoitusääni tuon mallisarjan aikana.

----------


## Karosa

> No, viestistäsi ei ainakaan selvinnyt


No se on Volvon varoitusääni, ja bussi pysähtyi moottoritielle siksi koska se hajosi. Mistä minä tiedän miten se hajosi, kun ei tiennyt kuljettajakaan..

----------


## Nak

> Se, mikä minua eniten tässä koko tapauksessa ärsyttää on se, että kuski yrittää väkisin ajaa, vaikka hälytysääntä soi joka tuutista


Tuossa autosarjassa on niin usein tuo varoitusääni ja "tarkista alustan datayhteys" "tai moottorin tai minkä tahansa" tarjolla, että koskaan ei voi tietää pitääkö se (ääni) ottaa vakavasti vai ei  :Rolling Eyes:  Tuo miedompi varoitusääni (Volvon perinteinen pimputus) johtuu siitä, että käsijarru on pois päältä, kun moottori on sammuksissa.
Yrityksen kanta asiaan on se, että sillä voi ajaa niin kauan kun se liikkuu, kuten tässäkin tapauksessa  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Yrityksen kanta asiaan on se, että sillä voi ajaa niin kauan kun se liikkuu, kuten tässäkin tapauksessa


Kiinnostaisi ainakin itseäni kyllä tietää Mårten Windqvistin kanta asiaan..  :Cool:

----------


## chauffer

> Tuossa autosarjassa on niin usein tuo varoitusääni ja "tarkista alustan datayhteys" "tai moottorin tai minkä tahansa" tarjolla, että koskaan ei voi tietää pitääkö se (ääni) ottaa vakavasti vai ei  Tuo miedompi varoitusääni (Volvon perinteinen pimputus) johtuu siitä, että käsijarru on pois päältä, kun moottori on sammuksissa.
> Yrityksen kanta asiaan on se, että sillä voi ajaa niin kauan kun se liikkuu, kuten tässäkin tapauksessa


No tuota, varoitus summerit pitää kyllä aina otta vakavasti  :Mad:  Se on sitten osaavan(lue asioista selvää ottaneen) kuljettajan asia onko mahdolliset varoitustekstit sellaisia että ajoa voi niistä huolimatta jatkaa  :Laughing:  tuossa tapauksessa ei näköjään voinut  :Wink:  ps. onneksi olen eri firmassa töissä

----------


## Prompter

> Yrityksen kanta asiaan on se, että sillä voi ajaa niin kauan kun se liikkuu, kuten tässäkin tapauksessa


No sitten ei ole kyllä mikään ihme, että autoja leviää tämän tästä tien poskeen.  :Mad:

----------


## tkp

> Tuossa autosarjassa on niin usein tuo varoitusääni ja "tarkista alustan datayhteys" "tai moottorin tai minkä tahansa" tarjolla, että koskaan ei voi tietää pitääkö se (ääni) ottaa vakavasti vai ei  Tuo miedompi varoitusääni (Volvon perinteinen pimputus) johtuu siitä, että käsijarru on pois päältä, kun moottori on sammuksissa.


Täytyy kyllä myöntää että Volvo on ykkössijalla "rakenna raivostuttavin varoitusääni"-kisassa. Klassisesta volvo-kellon pimputuksesta herätyskelloon ja tämä viimeisin sumutorvi... Välillä tuntuu että volvo-kuljettajan vakiovarusteena pitäisi olla earit  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> Täytyy kyllä myöntää että Volvo on ykkössijalla "rakenna raivostuttavin varoitusääni"-kisassa. Klassisesta volvo-kellon pimputuksesta herätyskelloon ja tämä viimeisin sumutorvi... Välillä tuntuu että volvo-kuljettajan vakiovarusteena pitäisi olla earit


Ei nuo kyllä vedä vertoja Scania-Ikaruksen (lähes aina aiheettomalle) moottoritilan palovaroitukselle  :Laughing:

----------


## Tuomas

Voisin kuvitella, että ne varoitusäänet on tarkoituksella sävelletty ärsyttäviksi, jotta olisi yksi syy lisää lopettaa ajaminen...

Oma suosikkini on tällä hetkellä kenties Volvo 8700:n "sorsa".  :Smile:  4-sarjan Scanian jarrupainevaroituspilli taas on inhottavammasta päästä.

----------


## chauffer

> Voisin kuvitella, että ne varoitusäänet on tarkoituksella sävelletty ärsyttäviksi, jotta olisi yksi syy lisää lopettaa ajaminen...
> 
> Oma suosikkini on tällä hetkellä kenties Volvo 8700:n "sorsa".  4-sarjan Scanian jarrupainevaroituspilli taas on inhottavammasta päästä.


On nuo merkkiäänet ainakin paljon järkevämmät kuin esim. maakaasu Mannin mitättömät ns. piippaukset esim. veden vähyydelle(lisättynä tekstin käännösvirheellä) ja moottorin ylikuumenemiselle; niitä valoja kun ei viitsitä noteerata  :Laughing:  Muutama Mannin kone SULATETTU sillä tyylillä;lämmöt kun tasaantuu mittarin mukaan siinä vaiheessa kun vesi loppuu, ajo taas jatkuu kunnes auto sammuu kun leikkaa kiinni  :Mad:

----------


## jtm

Mielestäni 5-sarjan Scanioiden "Messukellot" ovat ehdottomasti ärsyttävimmät!  :Mad:  Volvoon tottuu hyvin pian!  :Laughing:

----------


## Vereora

> Volvo on ykkössijalla "rakenna raivostuttavin varoitusääni"-kisassa. Välillä tuntuu että volvo-kuljettajan vakiovarusteena pitäisi olla earit


Eikö tämä juuri ole varoitusäänen idea, varoittaa  vaarasta? Ärsyttävimmät äänet ovat juuri ne jotka kiinnittävät pinttyneimpienkin Nobinan kuskien huomion.

----------


## Nak

> jotka kiinnittävät pinttyneimpienkin Nobinan kuskien huomion.


Ei haittaa mua, kyllä maailmaan ääntä mahtuu  :Wink:  *PII-PIP-PII-PIP-PII-PIP*

Tarkennetaan nyt sen verran, että 95% varoitusäänen kuulumiskerroista on turhan takia..

----------


## tkp

> Eikö tämä juuri ole varoitusäänen idea, varoittaa  vaarasta? Ärsyttävimmät äänet ovat juuri ne jotka kiinnittävät pinttyneimpienkin Nobinan kuskien huomion.


Jos varoittaisivat vain silloin kun on aihetta... Mutta kun 8700-Volvo saattaa huutaa vaikka puoli tuntia ovivikaa vaikka missään ei ole mitään vikaa...Sitten hiljenee vähäksi aikaa kunnes ajat vaikka kaivonkannen yli ja taas jatkuu... Korjaamolla levitellään käsiään että huono korjata kun ei ole vikaa missään eikä osia oikein kannata arvaamalla alkaa vaihtamaan.

----------


## LimoSWN

> No, viestistäsi ei ainakaan selvinnyt muuta kuin mistä bussista on kyse. Videosta mulle jäi epäselväksi ainakin se, miksi jonkun herätyskello soi. Vai oliko se joku varoitusääni? Ja miksi bussi pysähtyi moottoritielle? Hajosiko se? Miten? Selväksi tuli oikeastaan vain se moottoritielle pysähtyminen...


Ei siinä, mulla on ihan samankuulonen herätyskello, tuon alun piipityksen kanssa. Tuossa sarjassa on usein ollu ongelmia, millon moottorien kanssa, milloin sähköissä,millon juuri täälläkin mainitussa peräpään data (Can-väylän) -yhteys katkokset.

----------


## jtm

> Tarkennetaan nyt sen verran, että 95% varoitusäänen kuulumiskerroista on turhan takia..


Olen täysin samaa mieltä. Itsekin todennut että väh. HUOM! VÄH.! 95% Volvojen piipuityksistä aivan turhia...

----------


## tlajunen

> Olen täysin samaa mieltä. Itsekin todennut että väh. HUOM! VÄH.! 95% Volvojen piipuityksistä aivan turhia...


Samaa suuruusluokkaa, ellei suurempikin prosentti pelastuslaitoksen saamista automaattisten paloilmoittimien hälytyksistä osoittautuvat turhiksi. Mutta niin hekin vain joutuvat ottamaan ne vakavasti joka kerta.

----------


## Vereora

> Ei haittaa mua, kyllä maailmaan ääntä mahtuu  *PII-PIP-PII-PIP-PII-PIP*
> Tarkennetaan nyt sen verran, että 95% varoitusäänen kuulumiskerroista on turhan takia..


Tarkennan itse sen verran, että viestini ei ollut kohdistettu mitenkään henkilökohtaisesti kehenkään.

----------


## bussifriikki

En keksi parempaakaan palstaa hassulle kysymykselleni, saa siirtää sopivampaan.

Minkä vuoksi Ål 3:n takalinjanäyttö on korvattu pienellä nauhakilvellä, kun alkuperäisenä oli sähkökyltti?

----------


## helleh

> En keksi parempaakaan palstaa hassulle kysymykselleni, saa siirtää sopivampaan.
> 
> Minkä vuoksi Ål 3:n takalinjanäyttö on korvattu pienellä nauhakilvellä, kun alkuperäisenä oli sähkökyltti?


Oiskos se menny RIKKI? Ja sitten ovat Åbergilla miettineet, että kannattaako tollaseen wanhaan autoon enää tilata uutta kallista linjakilpeä, kun tossa hallin nurkassa on tollanen nauhakilpi.

----------


## 034

On varmaan harvinaisin auto jos kerran TKL väreissä.

----------


## aki

Veolia Vantaan kuljettajat ovat huolissaan kaluston kunnosta. Kuljettajien mukaan vikoja ei korjata tarpeeksi nopeasti ja niihin suhtaudutaan välinpitämättömästi. Esimerkiksi jarruviasta raportoitu auto saatetaan siirtää korjaamatta toiselle linjalle ja eri kuljettajalle joka ei välttämättä edes tiedä viasta, jutussa viitataan myös Elokuussa sattuneeseeseen katsastamattomaan bussiin jonka jarrut syttyivät "palamaan" ja toiseen autoon jonka rengas räjähti Koivukylässä. Veolia Vantaan Juha Nykänen kiistää syytökset kaluston vaarallisuudesta. Kuljettajat aikovat pitää 28.10 työmaakokouksen koskien kaluston kuntoa.

Lähde: Metro

Itselläni ainakin on ollut erittäin harvoin valittamista Veolian kalustosta, peruttuja lähtöjä ei ole kohdalleni juurikaan osunut eikä bussit ole kertaakaan hajonnut matkalle.

----------


## Nak

> Itselläni ainakin on ollut erittäin harvoin valittamista Veolian kalustosta, peruttuja lähtöjä ei ole kohdalleni juurikaan osunut eikä bussit ole kertaakaan hajonnut matkalle.


On hyvä, että asiasta herätetään keskustelua julkisesti, mutta keskustelun avaaja yllättää. Itsellänikään ei ole Veolia kalustosta valittamista. Se on pääasiassa siistiä ja hyväkuntoisen näköistä. Heille voisi järjestää tripin erääseen toiseen yritykseen, niin tietävät mitä on huonokuntoinen kalusto  :Very Happy: 

Tuota välinpitämätöntä asennetta ilmaantuu varmasti jokaisessa isommassa talossa. Vikoja ei korjata, eikä kuljettajia kuunnella. Kuljettajat eivät jaksa täyttää vikailmoituksia, kun ei niistä ole mitään hyötyä, eli vikoja ei voida korjata, kun ei niistä tiedetä. Loputon oravanpyörä.

Hyvin se Veolian liikennejohtaja sälyttää uutisessa kaiken kuljettajien syyksi. "Ajetaan kanttareita päin" "Äkkijarrutuksia" "On ajettu jotain päin" Ei ole yksi tai kaksi autoa jossa remontin jälkeen ratti on kääntymässä oikealle/vasemmalle reilusti, kun auto etenee vaappuen suoraan. 

Sivuhuomautuksena, onko kukaan huomannut kaupungilla Nobina 771:ä ja mahtavan kokoista spray-töhryä takaluukussa, joka on ollut siinä jo n. kolmen viikon ajan  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zambo

> En keksi parempaakaan palstaa hassulle kysymykselleni, saa siirtää sopivampaan.
> 
> Minkä vuoksi Ål 3:n takalinjanäyttö on korvattu pienellä nauhakilvellä, kun alkuperäisenä oli sähkökyltti?


Autossa ei Espooseen muuttaessaan ollut takakilpeä ollenkaan, joten tuollainen siihen laitettiin.

----------


## Karosa

Tiistai 29.10.

Bussista irtosi pyörä kesken ajon, - metro.fi
http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...a_kesken_ajon/

----------


## 034

http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...a/PA311570.JPG

Onko nämä Jokeri ikarukset poistettu?

----------


## bussifriikki

> http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...a/PA311570.JPG
> 
> Onko nämä Jokeri ikarukset poistettu?


Buscom ja lippulaite on ainakin irroitettu.

----------


## aki

> http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...a/PA311570.JPG
> 
> Onko nämä Jokeri ikarukset poistettu?


Nuo 690 ja 691 poistettiin jo kesäliikenteen alusta.

----------


## elakevaari

Ollaanko jo näin suossa, kun ilmoitetaan kalustopulasta. Mikähän on tilanne kun tulee talvi oikein kunnolla?

----------


## LimoSWN

Veolia 519@ 150a kortinlukia hajalla, takaovi Vuotaa sisälle tulee katolta vettä, sisä näytön näyttö sekaisin

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusin uutinen HSL-alueen bussien kunnosta: http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387805506551

----------


## tkp

Veolian kuljettajat kyllästyivät kuumiin autoihin http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...ssiliikennetta

----------


## aki

Matkustin eilen jollain PL:n teli-volvolla sarjasta 601-619 linjalla h58. Seinien yläosat kattokanavapuhaltimien alapuolella olivat paksun mustan noen peitossa samoin katossa olevat suodattimet ja niiden ympäristö oli mustana noesta ja liasta. Auto olisi ollut kyllä perusteellisen puhdistuksen ja suodattimien vaihdon tarpeessa.

----------


## PepeB

> Matkustin eilen jollain PL:n teli-volvolla sarjasta 601-619 linjalla h58. Seinien yläosat kattokanavapuhaltimien alapuolella olivat paksun mustan noen peitossa samoin katossa olevat suodattimet ja niiden ympäristö oli mustana noesta ja liasta. Auto olisi ollut kyllä perusteellisen puhdistuksen ja suodattimien vaihdon tarpeessa.


Niin on aika pitkälle jokainen volvo samassa kunnossa, ja sama pätee myös vanhimpiin Sm5:iin.. en ihmettele, jos ilmastointi (no joo, volvoissa "ilmastointi") leikkaa kiinni kohta.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Mun pitikin jo aikoja sitten laittaa tämä kuva Nobina #679:n jakkaroiden päällisistä. Mahtaako #679 olla entinen Jokeri-bussi, sitä en tiedä. Jos joku tietää, kertokoon. Kuva on otettu 9.9.2015.
--

----------


## Gulf

> Mun pitikin jo aikoja sitten laittaa tämä kuva Nobina #679:n jakkaroiden päällisistä. Mahtaako #679 olla entinen Jokeri-bussi, sitä en tiedä. Jos joku tietää, kertokoon. Kuva on otettu 9.9.2015.
> --


Ei ole entinen Jokeri-auto. Kangasta lienee vaan ollut ylimääräistä ja kun noita penkkien kankaita pitää eri syistä likaannuttuaan välillä vaihtaa, niin siitäpä tämä eroavaisuus. 

Kyllä noita erilaisia penkkikankaita samassa autossa löytyy varmasti enemmän tai vähemmän jokaisen liikennöitsijän autoista.

----------


## bestcarrus

> Ei ole entinen Jokeri-auto. Kangasta lienee vaan ollut ylimääräistä ja kun noita penkkien kankaita pitää eri syistä likaannuttuaan välillä vaihtaa, niin siitäpä tämä eroavaisuus. 
> 
> Kyllä noita erilaisia penkkikankaita samassa autossa löytyy varmasti enemmän tai vähemmän jokaisen liikennöitsijän autoista.


Transdevkin saisi vaihtaa tai imuroida 562:n bussien penkkejä kun aina pölysiä ja hajoneita ja muutenki autot ihan likasina 😷

----------


## Teemuxs

> Transdevkin saisi vaihtaa tai imuroida 562:n bussien penkkejä kun aina pölysiä ja hajoneita ja muutenki autot ihan likasina 😷


No eipä imurointi paljoa auta niihin Ikaruksen rämiin mitä 562:sella pyörii. Nimimerkillä eilen meinasi tippua kattopaneeli niskaan ja erästäkin yksilöystä näytti olevan ABS-jarrutkin epäkunnossa, että hyvin menee.

----------


## hana

> No eipä imurointi paljoa auta niihin Ikaruksen rämiin mitä 562:sella pyörii. Nimimerkillä eilen meinasi tippua kattopaneeli niskaan ja erästäkin yksilöystä näytti olevan ABS-jarrutkin epäkunnossa, että hyvin menee.


Tänään ainakin siisti TDF 352 linjalla 562.

----------


## PepeB

Epäsiisteys ja huolimaton kunnossapito ei rajoitu kyllä pelkästään Transdeviin ja Nobinaan. Hävettää vain hieman, kun katsoo, missä kunnossa kehäradan junat ovat. Terevetulloo Suameen vaa!  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Mun pitikin jo aikoja sitten laittaa tämä kuva Nobina #679:n jakkaroiden päällisistä. Mahtaako #679 olla entinen Jokeri-bussi, sitä en tiedä. Jos joku tietää, kertokoon. Kuva on otettu 9.9.2015.


Jos jossain bussissa on yksi penkki "jokeri" kuosissa, tuskin tekee siitä vanhaa jokeribussia? Ja tuota kuosiahan voi nykyään käyttää missä tahansa, Jokeri-brändin poistuttua pari vuotta sitten  :Laughing:

----------


## Teemuxs

> Tänään ainakin siisti TDF 352 linjalla 562.


No hyvä, että on niitä ehjiäkin yksilöitä olemassa. Meinaan TDF 317 oli ainakin ihan pommikunnossa.

----------


## bestcarrus

Noi nobinan i(karu)kset on ihan hirveessä kunnossa sisältä penkit ihan pölyisiä ja hajalla ja vaatteet menee likaiseksi ja stopnapeissa vähän syötyjä purkkia ja katot vuotaa ja ovet vetää ilmaa läpi. Poistoon nämä ja äkkiä😷

----------


## joboo

Onko kellään tieto onko HelB 807 joutunut johkin kunnostukseen kun ei ole liikenteessä näkynyt 2viikkoon ja 3viikko alussa jo.

----------


## Karosa

En tiedä liittyykö tämä suoranaisesti itse bussien kuntoon, mutta ongelmia tuntuu olevan tänä aamuna, kun peruttuja lähtöjä lienee jo yli sata.
http://www.reittiopas.fi/fi/disruptions.php

----------


## tohpeeri

> En tiedä liittyykö tämä suoranaisesti itse bussien kuntoon, mutta ongelmia tuntuu olevan tänä aamuna, kun peruttuja lähtöjä lienee jo yli sata.
> http://www.reittiopas.fi/fi/disruptions.php


Asian voisi ymmärtää jos pakkaset menevät johonkin -40:een asteeseen mutta että jo parissakymmenessä. Raitioliikenne ilmeisesti toimii.

----------


## Karosa

> mutta että jo parissakymmenessä.


Saattaa olla isojen yhtiöiden autojen tankissa välilaatua jäljellä..  :Laughing:

----------


## aki

> En tiedä liittyykö tämä suoranaisesti itse bussien kuntoon, mutta ongelmia tuntuu olevan tänä aamuna, kun peruttuja lähtöjä lienee jo yli sata.
> http://www.reittiopas.fi/fi/disruptions.php


Näytti suurin osa perutuista lähdöistä olleen Nobinan ja PL:n linjoilla. Helbillä ja TDF:llä vain muutamia peruutuksia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Helbillä ja TDF:llä vain muutamia peruutuksia.


HelB:llä aika runsaasti:



> Seutuliikenteen linjat: 102, 103, 611, 39 ja 332, harvennettu liikenne. 
> Syy: tekninen vika. 
> Arvioitu kesto: 06:48 - 09:48.
> 
> Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen linjat: 43, 45 ja 70T, harvennettu liikenne. 
> Syy: tekninen vika. 
> Arvioitu kesto: 06:46 - 08:46.


Pakkasen kiristyessä nopeasti teknisiä ongelmia ilmenee usein paljon, kun paikat jäätyvät. Ongelmia tuottaa yleensä enemmän pakkasen kiristyminen kuin se, kuinka kylmäksi ilma menee. Yksi pahimpia on nopea pakkaselle meno plussalta, jolloin kalustossa on paljon vettä plussakelin jäljiltä, joka sitten jäätyy.

Kaluston kanssa ongelmia lisää että välissä on harvemman liikenteen päivä (kuten nyt oli loppiainen), jolloin osa kalustosta seisoo kokonaisen vuorokauden ja jäätyy siksi vielä helpommin.

----------


## Arska02

Nobina 285 menee varmaan kohta poistoon. Käytävän lattiaa oli paikattu tasaisesti koko matkalta, varsinkin takaa ja etuovilta. Ei missään huippukunnossa muutenkaan. Nobina 839 oli myös paikattu etuoven edestä.

http://i.imgur.com/rAPEQ06l.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/RIKn3sIl.jpg

----------


## fani

Noita paikkauksiahan on monessa Nobinalaisissa.  :Laughing:  Jostain syystä en ole silti havainnut muiden yhtiöiden autoissa niin paljoa. Milläköhän linjalla 285 liikkuu, kun pitäisi ikuistaa se ennenkuin menee poistoon.

----------


## aki

Omiin silmiini pistää erityisesti nobinan bussien ulkoinen siisteys, jopa uusimmat bussit ovat niin mustia ettei ikkunoista juurikaan ulos näe. Tänäänkin oli ero kuin yöllä ja päivällä kun Rajatorpantiellä ajeli peräkkäin NF:n uudehko mersu linjalla 311 ja perässä PL:n teli-volvo 8900 linjalla 510.  Ensiksi mainittu lähes musta ja jälkimmäinen täysin puhdas. Olisiko niin ettei nobinan bussit käy pesulinjalla läheskään yhtä usein kuin PL:n bussit?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Omiin silmiini pistää erityisesti nobinan bussien ulkoinen siisteys, jopa uusimmat bussit ovat niin mustia ettei ikkunoista juurikaan ulos näe. Tänäänkin oli ero kuin yöllä ja päivällä kun Rajatorpantiellä ajeli peräkkäin NF:n uudehko mersu linjalla 311 ja perässä PL:n teli-volvo 8900 linjalla 510.  Ensiksi mainittu lähes musta ja jälkimmäinen täysin puhdas. Olisiko niin ettei nobinan bussit käy pesulinjalla läheskään yhtä usein kuin PL:n bussit?



Saman totesin pääsiäispyhinä. Etenkin linjojen 76A, 76 B ja 77A bussit olivat järkyttävän likaisia. Itse nousin Malmilla 554K:n Mersuun jonka ikkunoista näki sentään kohtuullisesti ulos.

----------


## obmaR

> Omiin silmiini pistää erityisesti nobinan bussien ulkoinen siisteys, jopa uusimmat bussit ovat niin mustia ettei ikkunoista juurikaan ulos näe. Tänäänkin oli ero kuin yöllä ja päivällä kun Rajatorpantiellä ajeli peräkkäin NF:n uudehko mersu linjalla 311 ja perässä PL:n teli-volvo 8900 linjalla 510.  Ensiksi mainittu lähes musta ja jälkimmäinen täysin puhdas. Olisiko niin ettei nobinan bussit käy pesulinjalla läheskään yhtä usein kuin PL:n bussit?


Nobinalla etävarikoiden autot varsinkin käyvät harvakseltaan pesussa. Aika yleistä on, että sivuikkunoista ei näy ulos ollenkaan.

----------


## PepeB

> Saman totesin pääsiäispyhinä. Etenkin linjojen 76A, 76 B ja 77A bussit olivat järkyttävän likaisia. Itse nousin Malmilla 554K:n Mersuun jonka ikkunoista näki sentään kohtuullisesti ulos.


Nobinan autot on todellakin lähes poikkeuksetta likaisia sekä sisältä että ulkoa.

----------


## Gulf

> Nobinalla etävarikoiden autot varsinkin käyvät harvakseltaan pesussa. Aika yleistä on, että sivuikkunoista ei näy ulos ollenkaan.


Eikö tästä seuraa liikennöitsijälle sanktiota? Käsittääkseni kuitenkin jossain sopimuksessa on mainittu että autot pitää pestä ja siivota tietyin väliajoin?

----------


## fani

Aika jännä, kun ite oon huomannu, että Nobinan kalusto on paljon paremman näköistä kun ennen, varsinkin Espoossa. 
Mersut tuppaa olemaan välillä aika mustia, mutta etenkin City L:llät näyttää tosi hyviltä nykyään. 
Ja pääsiäispyhinä näyttää olleen juuri ne surkean näköiset autot linjalla, kun tänäänkin oli puhtaita Scaloja ja 8500LE Volvoja 75A, 76A/B ja 77A:lla

----------


## hylje

Mersut ovat mustina koska uutena kalustona niillä kynnetään niin paljon kilometrejä. City L:t ovat ehtoopuolella ja ajelevat harvakseltaan, joten eivät ehdi likaantua kunnolla ennen varikolle palaamista.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mersut ovat mustina koska uutena kalustona niillä kynnetään niin paljon kilometrejä. City L:t ovat ehtoopuolella ja ajelevat harvakseltaan, joten eivät ehdi likaantua kunnolla ennen varikolle palaamista.


En väitä etteikö asia ehkä näinkin olisi, mutta aikanaan kun olin vuorokausihuollossa, niin hommahan meni niin että kokopäivävuorojen autot kävivät pesussa päivittäin ja ruuhka-autot 1 - 3 kertaa viikossa sen mukaan, minkä verran niille tuli ajoa. Ainakin aamuisin pitäisi tämän mukaan nähdä puhdasta kokopäivävuorojen kalustoa - tietenkin sillä oletuksella että huolto- ja pesujärjestelyt olisivat sellaiset kuin mitä minun nuoruudessani ne olivat. Tosiasiassahan monta asiaa on muuttunut tarkoittamani 26 - 28 vuoden aikana.  :Cool:

----------


## obmaR

> Eikö tästä seuraa liikennöitsijälle sanktiota? Käsittääkseni kuitenkin jossain sopimuksessa on mainittu että autot pitää pestä ja siivota tietyin väliajoin?


En tiedä. Luultavasti mahdolliset sanktiot ovat pienempi menoerä kuin autojen ajattaminen jatkuvasti Klovissa pesussa. Sisältä nuo ovatkin yleensä varsin siistejä - käsittääkseni sisäsiivous tehdään joka päivä tankkauksen yhteydessä.

----------


## APH

Onko muuten kaikki PL:n Lahti 402-malliset autot niin hyvässä kunnossa, kuin 852 jolla tänään pääsin matkustamaan? Ei uskoisi, että auto on vuodelta -99, kun vertaa moniin toisten liikennöitsijöiden huomattavasti uudempiin autoihin. **köh** Nobina ja City L:t **köh**

----------


## fani

> Onko muuten kaikki PL:n Lahti 402-malliset autot niin hyvässä kunnossa, kuin 852 jolla tänään pääsin matkustamaan? Ei uskoisi, että auto on vuodelta -99, kun vertaa moniin toisten liikennöitsijöiden huomattavasti uudempiin autoihin. **köh** Nobina ja City L:t **köh**


Eihän niissä City L:issä oo mitään vikaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## citybus

> Onko muuten kaikki PL:n Lahti 402-malliset autot niin hyvässä kunnossa, kuin 852 jolla tänään pääsin matkustamaan? Ei uskoisi, että auto on vuodelta -99, kun vertaa moniin toisten liikennöitsijöiden huomattavasti uudempiin autoihin. **köh** Nobina ja City L:t **köh**


Samaa hämmästelin toissa viikolla, kun työn puolesta pääsin käväisemään Pasilassa ja Lahti 402 kuljeskeli linjalla 50 tai 59. Kaikki oli niin viimeisen päälle kiiltävää ja siistiä, että oli kuin aikamatka 90-luvun lopulle. Kaunista.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Kaikki oli niin viimeisen päälle kiiltävää ja siistiä, että oli kuin aikamatka 90-luvun lopulle. Kaunista.


Taitaa olla PL:n 402:lla PK-seudun paras ikä-kuntosuhde.

----------


## vristo

> Taitaa olla PL:n 402:lla PK-seudun paras ikä-kuntosuhde.


Kun autoja joskus peruskorjataan ja muutenkin huolletaan, niin pysyvät kunnossa.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Tänään 22.5. NOF 811 linjalla 270; kuivunutta oksennusta lattialla luultavasti lauantaiyöltä...ja liikennöitsijähän oli Nobina:

----------


## PepeB

> Tänään 22.5. NOF 811 linjalla 270; kuivunutta oksennusta lattialla luultavasti lauantaiyöltä...ja liikennöitsijähän oli Nobina:


Ei yllätä. Kerran sunnuntaiaamuna Nobinan Volvossa puoli tuntia haisteltiin patterin päällä haisevaa oksennusta. Eikö löytynyt muka puhdasta autoa sunnuntaina, kysyn vaan..

----------


## Tarkastaja

Ma 6.6. Helb 1001 sisätila haisi oksennukselta. Yhden penkkiparin penkissä kuivunut vaalea läntti istuinkankaassa... Oli aika epämiellyttävä matkustaa, niin voimakas haju oli

----------


## Ivecomies

Jostain syystä Pohjolan Liikenteen valkoiset Ivecot (736-760) ovat todella huonossa kunnossa verrattuna Nobinan ja Transdevin vastaaviin. Nobinan Hertsikan sekä Transdevin Espoon Ivecot ovat oikeastaan huippukunnossa verrattuna PL:n h67:n autoihin. Vaikka Nobina on ainakin joskus tunnettu autojen huonosta kunnosta, niin Ivecojen kohdalla ne osaa pitää hyvää huolta verrattuna PL:ään.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Pohjolan vanhimmatkin autot ovat mahtavassa kunnossa verrattuna Nobinan kaksi kertaa uudempaan kalustoon.


Ei Nobinalla nykyään ole autot enää mitenkään silmiinpistävän huonossa kunnossa, selvästi on kunnossapito ja siivous parantuneet. Ja kyllä niitä huonokuntoisia autoja löytyy muiltakin, myös PL:ltä. Esimerkiksi Transdevin 8700-telit, joilla menin 562:lla perjantaina, olivat jotenkin kaikki huoltamattoman ja siivoamattoman oloisia.

----------


## bernemi

Myös PL:llä on huonokuntoisia busseja, esim. Jotkut Volvot sarjasta 701-722 ja crosswayt 736-760.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Esimerkiksi Transdevin 8700-telit, joilla menin 562:lla perjantaina, olivat jotenkin kaikki huoltamattoman ja siivoamattoman oloisia.


Tarkennettakoon, että esim. 501:ssä oli paineilmavuoto tms. joten meteli oli takana korvia huumaava ja 502:ssa teli kolisi joka montussa ja töyssyssä. Lisäksi sisällä oli runsaasti mm. hiekkaa lattialla ja lehtiä ym roskia penkkien väleissä ja penkeillä. Samaa en huomannut HelBin tai Nobinan autoissa, joilla myös menin perjantaina. Toki 562 on kuormittunut linja ja autot tekevät pitkää päivää, mutta luulisi kuljettajan voivan suurimmat sorat ja roskat lakaista pois, kun Mellunmäessäkin seisoi päivällä järestään kaksi bussia tauolla eli aikaa kyllä olisi. Vai lieneekö jo elokuu mielessä ja historia toistaa itseään (Concordian suuri häviö Vantaalla 2000-luvun alkupuolella)?

----------


## rane

Ottamatta kantaa minkään bussin siisteyteen, toteaisin vain, että kuljettajan lepoaikamääräysten mukaisen tauon aikana on muun työn tekeminen kiellettyä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ottamatta kantaa minkään bussin siisteyteen, toteaisin vain, että kuljettajan lepoaikamääräysten mukaisen tauon aikana on muun työn tekeminen kiellettyä.


Lasketaanko siihen myös päätepysäkkien kääntöaika? Tauoksi merkatut tauot tietysti asia erikseen.

----------


## rane

Tiedä häntä! Tuota voisi kysyä liikennettä hoitavalta yhtiöltä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lasketaanko siihen myös päätepysäkkien kääntöaika? Tauoksi merkatut tauot tietysti asia erikseen.


Pääsääntöisesti päätepysäkkien kääntöajat HSL-liikenteessä ovat niin lyhyitä, ettei niitä saa hyödynnettyä työaikalain tai työehtosopimuksen mukaisina taukoina. Poikkeuksiakin kyllä on, mutta silloinkin ratkaisevaa on, onko liikennöitsijä merkinnyt kuljettajan taukoa ko. kohtaan.

Bussiliikenteen liikennöintisopimuksissa todetaan: "Autot on siivottava kerran vuorokaudessa. Kuljettajan on päätepysäkillä otettava talteen mahdolliset löytötavarat ja samalla huolehdittava auton siisteydestä."

----------


## hana

> Ei Nobinalla nykyään ole autot enää mitenkään silmiinpistävän huonossa kunnossa, selvästi on kunnossapito ja siivous parantuneet. Ja kyllä niitä huonokuntoisia autoja löytyy muiltakin, myös PL:ltä. Esimerkiksi Transdevin 8700-telit, joilla menin 562:lla perjantaina, olivat jotenkin kaikki huoltamattoman ja siivoamattoman oloisia.


Linjan matkustajat vaikuttavat paljon bussien siisteyteen ja 562 on siitä huono esimerkki. Viime viikolla harjailin bussia josta löytyi mm. puolikas einespizza, osittain syötyjä jugurttipurkkeja, nuuskamällejä, kahvikuppeja joista oli valunut loput lattialle, syötyjä purukumeja ja karkkeja, keksinpalasia, tyhjiä oluttölkkejä, runsaasti joitakin siemenenkuoria jne. On aika masentavaa harjata bussia kun näky on melkein sama yhden ajetun sivun jälkeen.

----------


## fani

Tosiaan Nobinalla laatu vähän parantunut ja Transdevilla huonontunut. Ainakin 8700 teli-Volvot. Saas nähdä miten Nobina tuon linjan 562 pystyy hoitamaan.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nämä transdevin volvo8700LE telit 562:sella ovat kyllä hirveässä kunnossa sisältä penkit pölysiä, revittyjä, sotkettuja. Lattioilla oksennusta,likaa. Stop napit revittyjä tai mainos tarrat niiden ympärillä. Katossa nuuska rottia,muita epämiellytyksiä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Autojen siisteys kertoo käyttäjistään. Pölyä pahempaa ei tule itsestään. Siivouskin on turhauttavaa, jos autot sotketaan heti uudestaan.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Autojen siisteys kertoo käyttäjistään. Pölyä pahempaa ei tule itsestään. Siivouskin on turhauttavaa, jos autot sotketaan heti uudestaan.


Tuokin on totta mutta sitten olen huomannut näistä nuorista 562 reitin varrella pahimmat länsimäki hakunila ja tikkurila nuoret jäävät pois porukalla jäävät keski ja takaovista ja päästää ilmat ovista kuskit siten myöhästyvät aikataulustaan hirveästi

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> nuoret jäävät pois porukalla jäävät keski ja takaovista ja päästää ilmat ovista kuskit siten myöhästyvät aikataulustaan hirveästi


Kuinka ovilaitteistosta päästetään paineilmat pois noin vain ilman tietotaitoa? Ei ole mulla ainakaan koskaan tuollaista tullut vastaan, edes 562N:llä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei se vaadi oikeastaan muuta kuin että osaa lukea ohjetarrasta muutaman sanan... Onhan tota aina tehty. Hyvä puoli on se, ettei rikota mitään. Potkasemalla vaikkapa 8700 takavaloumpio rikki ulos päästyään saadaan vähän kalliimpaa vahinkoa. Tai ottamalla Scalasta penkin istuinosa mukaan. Tai rikkomalla ovipeili ulos mennessä jne. Tätä kaikkea tehdään ja paljon muuta. Korjaa ja siivoa siinä sitten autoja...

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Kuinka ovilaitteistosta päästetään paineilmat pois noin vain ilman tietotaitoa? Ei ole mulla ainakaan koskaan tuollaista tullut vastaan, edes 562N:llä.


Ilmeisesti siitä puna keltaisesta vivusta jossa lukee hyvin selkeästi hätäulos käynti "käännä vivusta ja avaa ovi" niin ei vissiin hirveästi 15-16 vuotiaat tarvitse tietää mitään vaan ensimmäisen kerran jälkeen jatkavat siihen asti kunnes käy jotain vakavempaa tai jäävät kiinni

----------


## tkp

> Kuinka ovilaitteistosta päästetään paineilmat pois noin vain ilman tietotaitoa? Ei ole mulla ainakaan koskaan tuollaista tullut vastaan, edes 562N:llä.


Kyllä tuollaista tapahtui jo yli kymmenen vuotta sitten rauhallisella Helsingin sisäisellä linjalla 41, kun teini halusi päästä ulos autosta liikenneympyrässä. Oli muuten aikas nopea stoppi kun ovijarru nappasi kiinni vauhdista.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ottaako ovijarru tuollaisessa tilanteessa myös nykyautoissa kiinni? Vai onko siinä joku nopeus rajana, ettei esim. 80 vauhdissa voi niin käydä? Melkoinen tilanne, kun matkustaja voisi yhtä vipua vääntämällä saada aikaan yllättävän paniikkijarrutuksen! Ainakaan 90-luvun lopun Säffleissä ei ovijarru mennyt kävelyvauhtia kovemmassa nopeudessa päälle, vaikka etuoven pystyi avaamaankin. Nykyäänhän ovia ei yleensä saa auki vauhdissa, vaikka ovijarru olisi pois päältä. Muistaakseni Turussa on ainakin Lahti 402:ssa ovijarru mennyt jostain syystä ajon aikana kovassa vauhdissa päälle.

----------


## Beenari

Ensimmäisiä pakkasaamuja Helsingissä. Ja kuten tunnettua niin sillat ja vastaavat tuppaavat jäätymään ensimmäisenä. No tuommoisena aamuna piti päivän eka lähto tehdä Herttoniemen metroasemalta linjalla 80 ja jotakin. Autossa oli jo varikolla vähän ongelmaa saada keskiovet sulkeutumaan. Siinä Herttoniemen ympyrässä sitten kun piti rattia kääntää vasemmalle jäisellä pinnalla, lennähtää keskipakovoiman avittamana keskiovet auki ja Scalan ovijarru nappaa kiinni.... Oli hetken aikaan kuskilla verenkierto hyvinkin kunnossa että saa sen linja-auton pysymään siinä sillalla. No siitä linjasivusta tuli hyvin lyhyt, se päättyi seuraavalle pysäkille.

----------


## huusmik

Erityisesti itse olen huomannut, että lähes joka bussissa pölykapselit ovat enemmän tai vähemmän ruosteessa.

----------


## Prompter

> Erityisesti itse olen huomannut, että lähes joka bussissa pölykapselit ovat enemmän tai vähemmän ruosteessa.


HSL-liikenteessä ainoastaan PL:n kalustossa on pölykapselit, muissa on vain teräsvanne.

----------


## jtm

> HSL-liikenteessä ainoastaan PL:n kalustossa on pölykapselit, muissa on vain teräsvanne.


Onhan Helbilläkin muutamassa  :Wink:  mutta mitä itsekin tulee pyörittyä liikenteessä niin ei kyllä ole kertaakaan tullut vastaan ruosteisia pölykapseleita.

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> HSL-liikenteessä ainoastaan PL:n kalustossa on pölykapselit, muissa on vain teräsvanne.


Onhan KS:läkin monissa autoissa pölykapselit.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Onhan KS:läkin monissa autoissa pölykapselit.


Jos 224:n Ivecoista puhut, niin yhdessäkään ei näytä olevan enää neljää kapselia, osassa ei yhtäkään. Vanhemmassa Crossarissa #62 sentään on vielä kaikki kapselit tallella.

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Jos 224:n Ivecoista puhut, niin yhdessäkään ei näytä olevan enää neljää kapselia, osassa ei yhtäkään. Vanhemmassa Crossarissa #62 sentään on vielä kaikki kapselit tallella.


224:sta ja KS:n kaukoliikenne kalustoa tarkoitin. Muutenkin kaukoliikenteessä olevat bussit ovat paljon paremmassa kunnossa kuin HSL-liikenteessä olevat bussit.

----------


## joboo

Helb 1524 on ollut vajaa 3 vuotta liikenteessä ja nyt jo lattia halkeilee ja keskioven paneelit repsottaa. Olisi vain hommattu kunnon kalustoa eikä tommosia muovileluja jotka ei varmaan kestä 6 vuotta pidempään.

----------


## Prompter

> Olisi vain hommattu kunnon kalustoa eikä tommosia muovileluja jotka ei varmaan kestä 6 vuotta pidempään.


Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn: mikä nykybussi ei ole mielestäsi muovilelu? Kaikkein mieluiten juuri noilla mainitsemillasi Scanian "muovileluilla" tekisin töitä. On totta, että halvempien merkkien vallatessa markkinoita ovat perinteiset merkit joutuneet tarkistamaan hintojaan ja joutuneet tekemään hinnanalennuksen mukaisia säästöjä auton valmistusprosessissa. Esimerkkinä Lahden koritehtaan tuotannon tehostaminen: 6 autoa viikossa -> 10 autoa viikossa (lähde).

----------


## joboo

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn: mikä nykybussi ei ole mielestäsi muovilelu? Kaikkein mieluiten juuri noilla mainitsemillasi Scanian "muovileluilla" tekisin töitä.


No meinan et olisi hankkineet vanhaan tapaan kunnon Scanioita/Volvoja. Joo, matkustajan näkökulmasta noi on epämielyttävimmät autot mitä löytyy, koko kori ottaa joka kuopan vastaan. Uusimmissa volvoissa tämä ei edes ole yhtä paha kun scanioissa.

----------


## tohpeeri

Henkilökohtainen mielipiteeni on se, että matkustan paljon mieluummin Scanioissa. Ei ainakaan tarvitse kuunnella inhottavaa pysähtymismerkin ääntä mikä saa korvat soimaan jos istuu äänen kohdalla. Scanioissa on ainakin jonkinlainen ilmastointi (voisi tietysti olla parempikin) kun taas Volvoissa on vain "ilmastointi".

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Henkilökohtainen mielipiteeni on se, että matkustan paljon mieluummin Scanioissa. Ei ainakaan tarvitse kuunnella inhottavaa pysähtymismerkin ääntä mikä saa korvat soimaan jos istuu äänen kohdalla. Scanioissa on ainakin jonkinlainen ilmastointi (voisi tietysti olla parempikin) kun taas Volvoissa on vain "ilmastointi".


Itse matkustan pitempiä matkoja mieluummin Volvolla mukavien kuppipenkkien vuoksi. Pidemmällä taipaleella (kuten vaikka linjoilla 235, 571 tai 717) alkaa Scanian räminä ja varsinkin Omnien huonot penkit ärsyttää.

----------


## PepeB

> Henkilökohtainen mielipiteeni on se, että matkustan paljon mieluummin Scanioissa. Ei ainakaan tarvitse kuunnella inhottavaa pysähtymismerkin ääntä mikä saa korvat soimaan jos istuu äänen kohdalla. Scanioissa on ainakin jonkinlainen ilmastointi (voisi tietysti olla parempikin) kun taas Volvoissa on vain "ilmastointi".


Nimenomaan. Scanioissa sentään on ilmastointi, eikä vain muodollisesti, kuten Volvoissa. Uusimmat Citywide telit, joita Nobinan seutulinjoille tuli, ovat kyllä parhaita matkustaa.

----------


## joboo

> Henkilökohtainen mielipiteeni on se, että matkustan paljon mieluummin Scanioissa. Ei ainakaan tarvitse kuunnella inhottavaa pysähtymismerkin ääntä mikä saa korvat soimaan jos istuu äänen kohdalla. Scanioissa on ainakin jonkinlainen ilmastointi (voisi tietysti olla parempikin) kun taas Volvoissa on vain "ilmastointi".


Ainakin sen kuulee  :Laughing: 
Kyllä se näissä jossain scanioissa on kans vain "ilmastointi" mikä huutaa täysillä tekemättä mitään!

----------


## tohpeeri

Kuumina  päivinä, viimeksi eilen, monissa Volvoissa on ollut kattoluukku auki.

----------


## NixiN

Keskustelu kuulostaa samalta kuin lentokone ihmiset pistävät Boeing ja Airbus yhtiöt vastakkain. Scania tai Volvo, molemmissa on plussat ja miinukset. Se, että tässä käydään väittelyä siitä kumpi on parempi ei kuitenkaan tule varmaan vaikuttamaan toisen mielipiteeseen  :Very Happy:

----------


## joboo

> Keskustelu kuulostaa samalta kuin lentokone ihmiset pistävät Boeing ja Airbus yhtiöt vastakkain. Scania tai Volvo, molemmissa on plussat ja miinukset. Se, että tässä käydään väittelyä siitä kumpi on parempi ei kuitenkaan tule varmaan vaikuttamaan toisen mielipiteeseen


No tässähän onkin että kalusto alkaa olemaan muovilaatikoita jotka heikentää matkustajien mukavuutta mahdollisesti turvallisuuden myös. Nykyään tuntuu että kalusto hommataan niin että kunhan on halpa ja kuljettajan hyvä ajaa, kohta ei ole edes pehmusteita penkeissä vain pelkät kankaat kuten omniexpresseissä.

----------


## pehkonen

> No tässähän onkin että kalusto alkaa olemaan muovilaatikoita jotka heikentää matkustajien mukavuutta mahdollisesti turvallisuuden myös. Nykyään tuntuu että kalusto hommataan niin että kunhan on halpa ja kuljettajan hyvä ajaa, kohta ei ole edes pehmusteita penkeissä vain pelkät kankaat kuten omniexpresseissä.


Tavallaan siis paluuta vanhaan aikaan. HKL:n busseissahan oli pelät kankaat metallikupeissa. ainakin tässä sarjassa http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...8801-8813.html

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nykyään tuntuu että kalusto hommataan niin että kunhan on halpa ja kuljettajan hyvä ajaa, kohta ei ole edes pehmusteita penkeissä vain pelkät kankaat kuten omniexpresseissä.


Eipä kaikki uudet autot ole edes hyviä ajaa...

----------


## jtm

> No tässähän onkin että kalusto alkaa olemaan muovilaatikoita jotka heikentää matkustajien mukavuutta mahdollisesti turvallisuuden myös. Nykyään tuntuu että kalusto hommataan niin että kunhan on halpa ja kuljettajan hyvä ajaa,


Voitko kertoa missä kaupunkiliikenteessä on hankittu autot että kuskin on hyvä ajaa? Miksi sitten kaikenmaailman pikkupyörä VDL on edes hankittu?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Voitko kertoa missä kaupunkiliikenteessä on hankittu autot että kuskin on hyvä ajaa? Miksi sitten kaikenmaailman pikkupyörä VDL on edes hankittu?


Kyllä mä olen kuullut lähinnä pelkkää hyvää uusista Citaroista Nobinan kuskeilta. Omneja ja uusia Volvoja haukutaan ahtaiksi, mikä veedeeällissä on vikana?

----------


## Salomaa

Ikarus on hyvä ajaa !

----------


## Akizz

Mä väitän et monet Nobinan vanhat Volvot on erittäin huonokuntoisia, sanokoot muut mitä vaan, ainakin sisältä aika revittyjä jo monet!

----------


## Prompter

> Kyllä mä olen kuullut lähinnä pelkkää hyvää uusista Citaroista Nobinan kuskeilta. Omneja ja uusia Volvoja haukutaan ahtaiksi, mikä veedeeällissä on vikana?


Omnien ja Volvojen "ahtaus" ei ole mitään verrattuna tuon Suomen paikallisliikenteen yleismalliseen ankeuttajaan, jota myös Citea LLE:ksi kutsutaan. Siinä on esimerkiksi järjettömän ahdas ohjaamo. Jarrupolkimen sielunelämää en ymmärrä vielä vuodenkaan jälkeen. Reppukoukkuja ei ole, eikä reppu mahdu sille varattuun syvennykseen niin, että se voisi olla auki. Vesipullolle ei ole paikkaa missään. Hidas etuovi, ainakin sähköisenä. Tylsä ajaa, tylsä matkustaa. Huonot kulkuominaisuudet ilman kickdownia, toki montuista selviää paremmin kuin Volvot itsenäisen etujousituksensa ansiosta, vaikka jousitus onkin kova. 

Tuossa nyt muutama pintaan noussut asia.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eikös Omnin kuljettajan tila ole erilainen, mitä nykyisessä Suburbanissa. Jospa tilaa olisi nyt enemmän? Sinänsä harmittaa, kun aika ajoin täytyy vanha ja hyväksi havaittu keksiä uudelleen - ja mennä huonompaan suuntaan. Ajokki City, Wiima 202, Carrus City L ja Scala, muita näin onnistuneita ei heti tule mieleen. Jotenkin ymmärrän, että autot täytyy tehdä halvalla ja monesta asiasta täytyy hieman tinkiä, mutta kun ei edes kuljettajan tilan ergonomiaa tai tilaa pitkälle kuljettajalle osata tehdä. Minusta esim juuri Carrus City L on joka suhteessa parempi kuin Volvo 8900. Ja viimiset Scalat on minusta ammattimaisemmin ja laadukkaamin tehty, kuin Citywidet.

----------


## Melamies

> Eikös Omnin kuljettajan tila ole erilainen, mitä nykyisessä Suburbanissa. Jospa tilaa olisi nyt enemmän? Sinänsä harmittaa, kun aika ajoin täytyy vanha ja hyväksi havaittu keksiä uudelleen - ja mennä huonompaan suuntaan. Ajokki City, Wiima 202, Carrus City L ja Scala, muita näin onnistuneita ei heti tule mieleen. Jotenkin ymmärrän, että autot täytyy tehdä halvalla ja monesta asiasta täytyy hieman tinkiä, mutta kun ei edes kuljettajan tilan ergonomiaa tai tilaa pitkälle kuljettajalle osata tehdä. Minusta esim juuri Carrus City L on joka suhteessa parempi kuin Volvo 8900. Ja viimiset Scalat on minusta ammattimaisemmin ja laadukkaamin tehty, kuin Citywidet.


Eivätpä asiat ole paremmin kaukoliikennebussien tai kuorma-autojenkaan kohdalla. Esim Volvon uusien 9700 ja 9900-mallien ohjaaamon suunnittelulähtökohta on 150-195 cm pitkät kuljettajat. 150 cm? Tarkoitus on kai mahdollistaa lapsityövoiman käyttäminen kuljettajina. 160-205 cm olisi ollut parempi lähtökohta.

----------


## Amatööri

> Eivätpä asiat ole paremmin kaukoliikennebussien tai kuorma-autojenkaan kohdalla. Esim Volvon uusien 9700 ja 9900-mallien ohjaaamon suunnittelulähtökohta on 150-195 cm pitkät kuljettajat. 150 cm? Tarkoitus on kai mahdollistaa lapsityövoiman käyttäminen kuljettajina. 160-205 cm olisi ollut parempi lähtökohta.


No mutta eiköhän asiat ole kuitenkin menneet 50v eteenpäin? Ei ollut esim. Volvo B635:n kuljettajankaan helppo pujotella moottorin sivuitse paikalleen. Mutta luulis että meidän ei enää sitä tarvitse kokea. Money talks! 👎

----------


## Tarkastaja

Muistui mieleeni tällainen triviaali: Helbin auto 1301 ei meinannut pysyä aina käynnissä liikennöidessään vakiona linjalla s39 upouutena tammikuussa 2013. Parina kertana kyydissä ollessani moottori alkoi täristää ihan kunnolla pysäkiltä lähdettäessä. Toisella kerralla auto sammui Vanhan Viertotien pysäkille jossa seistiin virrat sammutettuina parisen minuuttia. Tämän jälkeen matka jatkui normaalisti. Tuntui vähän samalta kuin yrittäisi nostaa kytkintä liian suuri vaihde silmässä. Jostain syystä muistelen että 1304:lla sama juttu. Voin olla väärässäkin.

----------


## huusmik

NF 869:n katto vuotaa takaikkunan oikealla puolella.

----------


## Akizz

> NF 869:n katto vuotaa takaikkunan oikealla puolella.


Samoin 605, kerran sateella oltiin kyydissä, ikkunan välistä tuli todella paljon vettä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Samoin 605, kerran sateella oltiin kyydissä, ikkunan välistä tuli todella paljon vettä.


Useampi 2012 tulleista VDL Citeoista vuotaa, juurikin takaa, jossa on alumiini kehikon ja lasikuituperän sauma.

Myös sarjassa 744-747 ainakin yksi Scala vuotaa  vasemmasta kattokanavasta. Litra tolkulla vettä siellä. Ei vain yhdestä paikasta vaan useammasta koko kanavan alueelta tuli vettä.

----------


## VSume

HelBin 301:ssä katto vuotaa takaovea vastapäisten penkkien yläpuolelta.

----------


## joboo

> HelBin 301:ssä katto vuotaa takaovea vastapäisten penkkien yläpuolelta.


Taitaa lähes jokaisen Scanian katto vuotaa  :Tongue:

----------


## huusmik

PL 771:n linjakilpi ja pysäytyspainikkeet eivät toimi.(linjanumerona oli lappu tuulilasissa)

----------


## sm3

Olen huomannut 560 linjalla matkustaessani että osassa nappeja kuuluu ääni osassa ei, ja tämän piip äänen puuttuminen saa jotkut ihmiset hätääntymään kovasti vaikka stop teksti näkyisikin edessä. Mielestäni tämä ongelma ei ole Volvoissa ilmennyt, vaan Omniexpressissä enemminkin. Ne napit ovat semmosia pohjaan painettavan kytkimen tyylisiä kai, itse en ole kokeillut kun oma päivittäinen matkani menee aina suoraan päättäriltä päättärille. Scalassa oli tänään olevinaan niin, että osassa kuuluu ja osassa ei. Ja onko sitten juuri Scalassa niin että se ääni tulee sekä napin pohjaan painuessa että sen vapautuessa, vai johtuuko siitä että pidetään pohjassa "liian" kauan.

Eli, ne napit naksuvat kun painaa ja naksuu kun sormen nostaa. Näin käsitän ainakin. Mutta piip ääntä ei välttämättä kuulu, mikä saa ihmiset hädissään kokeilemaan eri nappeja huomaamatta sitä, että stop teksti on siellä, mutta se vuorottelee seuraavan pysäkin nimen kanssa.

Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla taustatietoa tuosta, ja onhan tämä havaintokin varmasti. En ole varmaan vuoteen niin aktiivisesti jaksannut seuranta täällä, joten saattaa olla vanhakin juttu  :Smile:  En ole saanut mielessäni asiaa oikeen ratkottua vaikka kohta varmaan 3kk matkustellut joka arkipäivä koko linjan päästä päähän edestakas...

----------


## Miska

> Olen huomannut 560 linjalla matkustaessani että osassa nappeja kuuluu ääni osassa ei, ja tämän piip äänen puuttuminen saa jotkut ihmiset hätääntymään kovasti vaikka stop teksti näkyisikin edessä. Mielestäni tämä ongelma ei ole Volvoissa ilmennyt, vaan Omniexpressissä enemminkin.


Minun havaintojeni perusteella ainakin joissain OmniExpress -yksilöissä on ollut uudesta pitäen useampiakin toimimattomia stop-nappeja. Äänimerkin puuttuminen sen sijaan tuntuu olevan varsin yleistä monissa muissakin malleissa.

----------


## Akizz

> Olen huomannut 560 linjalla matkustaessani että osassa nappeja kuuluu ääni osassa ei, ja tämän piip äänen puuttuminen saa jotkut ihmiset hätääntymään kovasti vaikka stop teksti näkyisikin edessä. Mielestäni tämä ongelma ei ole Volvoissa ilmennyt, vaan Omniexpressissä enemminkin. Ne napit ovat semmosia pohjaan painettavan kytkimen tyylisiä kai, itse en ole kokeillut kun oma päivittäinen matkani menee aina suoraan päättäriltä päättärille. Scalassa oli tänään olevinaan niin, että osassa kuuluu ja osassa ei. Ja onko sitten juuri Scalassa niin että se ääni tulee sekä napin pohjaan painuessa että sen vapautuessa, vai johtuuko siitä että pidetään pohjassa "liian" kauan.
> 
> Eli, ne napit naksuvat kun painaa ja naksuu kun sormen nostaa. Näin käsitän ainakin. Mutta piip ääntä ei välttämättä kuulu, mikä saa ihmiset hädissään kokeilemaan eri nappeja huomaamatta sitä, että stop teksti on siellä, mutta se vuorottelee seuraavan pysäkin nimen kanssa.
> 
> Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla taustatietoa tuosta, ja onhan tämä havaintokin varmasti. En ole varmaan vuoteen niin aktiivisesti jaksannut seuranta täällä, joten saattaa olla vanhakin juttu  En ole saanut mielessäni asiaa oikeen ratkottua vaikka kohta varmaan 3kk matkustellut joka arkipäivä koko linjan päästä päähän edestakas...




Ja 2012 Citeoissa on niin hiljainen ääni, ettei siellä melumasiinassa ääntä kuule ja matkustajat kokeilevat hätääntyneinä kaikki nappeja...

----------


## Gulf

> Minun havaintojeni perusteella ainakin joissain OmniExpress -yksilöissä on ollut uudesta pitäen useampiakin toimimattomia stop-nappeja. Äänimerkin puuttuminen sen sijaan tuntuu olevan varsin yleistä monissa muissakin malleissa.


Ymmärtääkseni napit ovat jotenkin kauko-ohjattuja eivätkä johdollista mallia. Näin ollen jos yksityinen nappi on tarpeeksi kauan ns. lepotilassa, niin se voi vaatia vähän herättelyä, eli pari kolme kertaa kun siitä painaa, niin pitäisi toimia. Äänen puuttumiseen olen runkolinjan omneissa kerran törmännyt, tein vikalapun, mutta epäilen ettäkö noin "harmitonta" vikaa olisi korjattu, tiedä häntä. 14 sarjan omneihin ei tullut tuota ääntä ollenkaan uutena, mutta joihinkin on lisätty se jälkikäteen.

----------


## Salomaa

Olen sitä mieltä että Stop -napin kanssa pitäisi aina jonkinlaisen äänen kuulua. Esim linjalla 345 ääni on selkeä . Onkohan ne niitä VDL:iä

Myös olen sitä mieltä että STOP -informaatio pitäisi näkyä erillisessä kilvessä punaisella koko ajan pysäkille saapumiseen saakka päällä olevana eikä vuorotteluna linjakilven kanssa.

Suomeksi siis että jos nämä molemmat niin matkustaja tietää varmuudella että STOP- nappulaa painettu.

Joissakin autoissa on niin nerokas ratkaisu, että toisen kerran painettaessa kuuluu pidempi ääni tai tuplaääni jolloin kukaan ei paina enää kolmatta kertaa.

----------


## EVhki

> Minun havaintojeni perusteella ainakin joissain OmniExpress -yksilöissä on ollut uudesta pitäen useampiakin toimimattomia stop-nappeja.





> Ymmärtääkseni napit ovat jotenkin kauko-ohjattuja eivätkä johdollista mallia. Näin ollen jos yksityinen nappi on tarpeeksi kauan ns. lepotilassa, niin se voi vaatia vähän herättelyä, eli pari kolme kertaa kun siitä painaa, niin pitäisi toimia.


Itse en kyllä muista havainneeni isommin ainakaan toimimattomia nappeja. Kyllä ne (vähintäänkin yleensä) parilla kolmella yrityksellä viimeistään toimivat.

----------


## PSi

> Ymmärtääkseni napit ovat jotenkin kauko-ohjattuja eivätkä johdollista mallia. Näin ollen jos yksityinen nappi on tarpeeksi kauan ns. lepotilassa, niin se voi vaatia vähän herättelyä, eli pari kolme kertaa kun siitä painaa, niin pitäisi toimia. Äänen puuttumiseen olen runkolinjan omneissa kerran törmännyt, tein vikalapun, mutta epäilen ettäkö noin "harmitonta" vikaa olisi korjattu, tiedä häntä. 14 sarjan omneihin ei tullut tuota ääntä ollenkaan uutena, mutta joihinkin on lisätty se jälkikäteen.


Veikkaan että napit on kyllä ketjutettu kaapelilla toisiinsa, mutta ne eivät suoraan soita mitään kertalyöntikelloa tai käännä relettä, vaan välissä on joku bussin sisäinen dataväylä, joka on niin hidas, että viiveen huomaa. Raitiovaunista Bombardierin madoissa tämän väyläratkaisun huomaa erityisen selvästi, jos katselee vaunun takaosasta edessä päin syttyviä pysähtyy-kilpiä: kaikki syttyvät omaan tahtiinsa. 

Nykyiset STOP-painikkeetkin kyllä taitavat olla sähköteknisesti aika ala-arvoisia, joskus nappia saa tosiaan painaa useasti ja hampaat irvessä. Toisaalta keskiovea vastapäätä on pantu STOP- ja lastenvaunupainikkeita seinään niin, että kaidetta vasten nojatessa nappeja tulee tahattomasti painettua, ja silloinhan ne tietysti toimivat - toisinaan kuljettajatkin joutuvat matkuastajia aihesta huomauttamaan, kun bussia ei saa pysäkiltä, kun joku nojaa vahingossa ahterillaan nappiin. 70-luvulla napit olivat kunnollisia painikkeita, ja ne oli asennettu sellaisen korotusrenkaan sisään, joten napin löysi helposti, ja sitä ei tullut tahattomasti painettua. Näitä nappeja on vielä Valmetin nivelvaunujen keskiovien välisen otetangon alaosassa.

Kun en ole bussiharrastaja niin en tunne enkä kiinnitä huomiotani eri bussimerkkeihin tai -malleihin, mutta ainakin Helsingissä Pohjolan Liikenteen joissain linjan 65 busseissa tuo pysähtyy-ilmoituksen äänimerkki tulee iljettävästi kaikista bussin sisällä olevista kovaäänisistä, ja takasillalla kun tuo kovaääninen saattaa olla 20 cm päässä korvasta se on korvia särkevän kova ääni.

Olen samaa mieltä, että STOP-teksti määräasema-/pysäkinäytössä vilkkuvana on huono ratkaisu. STOP-teksti vilkkuu ihan omaan tahtiinsa, ja kun Helsingissä kaikki pitää olla kahdella kielellä, tuo STOP saattaa tulla juuri kun teksti vaihtuu, ja tulee mieleen että mitäköhän siinä äsken vilahti. Toisinaan näytössä juoksee jotain muutakin informaatiota, ja sekin katkeaa ikävästi sen STOP-tekstin vilkutteluun. Jos se STOP-tekstillä varustettu erillinen valaisin on liian kallis niin miksei iso punainen merkkivalo voisi riittää, samanlainen kun oli aikoinaan esim. Espoon Auton siipi-Wiimoissa.

----------


## NixiN

> Myös olen sitä mieltä että STOP -informaatio pitäisi näkyä erillisessä kilvessä punaisella koko ajan pysäkille saapumiseen saakka päällä olevana eikä vuorotteluna linjakilven kanssa.


Samaa mieltä, mutta niissäkin busseissa joissa tämä on mm. volvoissa, lukee teksti turhan himmeällä valolla.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Oon törmännyt useinkin toimimattomiin nappeihin. Pahimmillaan vasta kolmas nappi on sytyttänyt Stop-merkin.

En nyt osaa sanoa, missä bussimallissa näitä ongelmia on eniten ollut.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Oon törmännyt useinkin toimimattomiin nappeihin. Pahimmillaan vasta kolmas nappi on sytyttänyt Stop-merkin.
> 
> En nyt osaa sanoa, missä bussimallissa näitä ongelmia on eniten ollut.


Kyseessä lienee, minusta muuten mukavat, Scania Omni Ekspressit. Esim. vuosi sitten linjalla 560 olisin jäänyt Vuosaaresta tullessa alas Kuninkaantammessa mutta jouduin Vantaalle kun takaa laskien vasta 7. nappi toimi. Useasti on takana kolme toimimatonta nappulaa.

----------


## bussiauto

> Kyseessä lienee, minusta muuten mukavat, Scania Omni Ekspressit. Esim. vuosi sitten linjalla 560 olisin jäänyt Vuosaaresta tullessa alas Kuninkaantammessa mutta jouduin Vantaalle kun takaa laskien vasta 7. nappi toimi. Useasti on takana kolme toimimatonta nappulaa.


Jep, olen huomannut saman, että usein Omni Expresseissä ei toimi taaimmaiset napit

----------


## Akizz

Jokin 8xx Citea hajonnut Juvanristin pysäkille ja seisonut siinä aamusta asti.

----------


## msorri

NF 1042 puuttuu takalinjakilpi. Kotelo löytyy kylläkin, onkohan joku kenties unohtanut laittaa sen huollon jälkeen takaisin?

----------


## bussitietäjä

Olen huomannut että myös Nobinan monesta scalasta puuttuu juurinkin tuo takalinjakilpi.

----------


## joboo

Tulipa tossa huomattua Helb 1820 kyydissä matkustaessa, että penkit ovat aivan L-asennossa selkänoja aivan pysty suorassa ja istuin osa laskisi hieman alas päin. Näissä myös nostettu lattiaa ylemmäs koska takaoven vastapäätä olevalla penkillä istuminen tapahtuu lähes pää katossa kiinni. Natisee joka paikka käännöksissä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Jep, olen huomannut saman, että usein Omni Expresseissä ei toimi taaimmaiset napit


mitäs huollossa tehdään - tai ei ilmeisesti kokeilla jokaista nappia erikseen. Pitäisi kyllä. Oleellinen väline matkustajan kannalta. Silloin tällöin törmään ilmiöön että joku nappi ei toimi ja sitten niitä toimimattomia on useampikin. Onkos tähän ongelmaan joku ratkaisu ?

----------


## Pera

> Tulipa tossa huomattua Helb 1820 kyydissä matkustaessa, että penkit ovat aivan L-asennossa selkänoja aivan pysty suorassa ja istuin osa laskisi hieman alas päin. Näissä myös nostettu lattiaa ylemmäs koska takaoven vastapäätä olevalla penkillä istuminen tapahtuu lähes pää katossa kiinni. Natisee joka paikka käännöksissä.


Syy miksi HelBin Suburban teleissä (1816-1838) istuimet on tuossa asennossa johtuu siitä että ne asennettu väärin, 2-akselisissa Suburbaneissa (1801-1815) istuimet on oikein asennettu sillä selkänoja hieman taaksepäin kallistettu ja istuinosa hieman nousee ylös päin. Muutenkin nuo pätkät tuntuu olevan jämäkämpää tekoa kuin nuo telit.

----------


## sm3

Jos ja kun aiemmin esille tuomani stop nappien toimintaongelma kerran on melko yleinen niin ihmettelen että asialle ei ole tehty mitään. Saatan ehkä vain kuvitella, mutta nyt kun tiedän asiasta paremmin niin selvästi hahmottaa sen viiveen nappien toimimisessa tai sitten sen että välillä se toimii heti.

Huomaan edelleen kanssa sen, että se stop tekstin katoaminen pysäkkinimen tieltä joitain ihmisiä selvästi hämmentää. 

Ehkäpä tästä voisi HSL:lle rustata jotakin palautetta, nyt kun olen tehnyt paremmilla tiedoilla lisää "havaintoja"? Jos kyseessä kuitenkin on ominaisuus niin asialle ei voine tehdä mitään. Palaute siten menisi ehkä enemmänkin hauskoja juttuja enpäs aiemmin ole kuullutkaan osioon HSL:n päässä?

----------


## bussiauto

NF 495:n moottori rämisee ja kolisee "kuin viimeistä päivää"

----------


## bussiauto

TK #256 oikeanpuoleiset vilkut näyttää olevan jumissa

----------


## bussitietäjä

NF 764 on kovin epämukava ainakin näin sateella matkustaa, katosta vuotaa vettä takapenkeillä olevien päälle.

----------


## canis lupus

> NF 764 on kovin epämukava ainakin näin sateella matkustaa, katosta vuotaa vettä takapenkeillä olevien päälle.


Mikäs siinä, jos linja-autoissa olisi talvisin ja sateella täys läpiveto ihmiset olisivat huomattavasti virkeempiä perillä töissä. Lämpimät ja mukavat oltavat väsyttävät vain entisestään  :Wink:

----------


## LimoSWN

> mitäs huollossa tehdään - tai ei ilmeisesti kokeilla jokaista nappia erikseen. Pitäisi kyllä. Oleellinen väline matkustajan kannalta. Silloin tällöin törmään ilmiöön että joku nappi ei toimi ja sitten niitä toimimattomia on useampikin. Onkos tähän ongelmaan joku ratkaisu ?


On.  Otetaan työkalusarja ja avataan kaksi ristipää ruuvia, jonka jälkeen vaihdetaan CR2016.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Mikäs siinä, jos linja-autoissa olisi talvisin ja sateella täys läpiveto ihmiset olisivat huomattavasti virkeempiä perillä töissä. Lämpimät ja mukavat oltavat väsyttävät vain entisestään


Sivuvaikutuksena tosin jokasyksyinen flunssa-aalto muuttuu jokasyksyiseksi keuhkokuumeaalloksi.  :Razz:

----------


## bussitietäjä

NF #763 pakoputki rikki, miehekkäät soundit  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wreith

27.10 Helbin Scala 1302 ei kuulostanut ihan terveeltä eilen illalla. Puhisi kuin höyryveturi ja päästi ihmeellistä ääntä lattian alta

----------


## bussitietäjä

NF #13 saattaa olla seuraavaksi poistettavien listalla, ei kuulosta kovin terveeltä, nykii ja pölyn määrä matkustamossa on uskomaton.

----------


## bussitietäjä

NF #1173 pitää jotain todella voimakasta ja  epämiellyttävää ininää moottorista (Bussi on vuodelta 2019)

----------


## Tarkastaja

Yllätyin vähän matkustaessani maanantaina Tammelundin autolla 46 linjalla 54. Pienen firman autot ovat aina olleet siisteimmästä päästä mutta kyseisen yksilön takaosassa oli jäämiä kuivuneesta oksennuksesta. Noh, sattuuhan sitä paremmissakin piireissä

----------


## samulih

> Yllätyin vähän matkustaessani maanantaina Tammelundin autolla 46 linjalla 54. Pienen firman autot ovat aina olleet siisteimmästä päästä mutta kyseisen yksilön takaosassa oli jäämiä kuivuneesta oksennuksesta. Noh, sattuuhan sitä paremmissakin piireissä


muistaa laittaa reklamaatiota, paljon on ihmisiä joille tuollaiset hajut voi aiheuttaa aikamoista pahoinvointia, etenkin saunabussissa.

----------


## Juissi

Tänään Helb 1515 linjalla 560. Kylläpä oli törkyiset lattiat, pikaruokaa lattioilla ja niiden roskia ym. roskaa penkkien välissä. Kello oli hieman ennen puolta päivää kun autossa matkustin. Tuskin on tämän päivän aikana ehtinyt siihen kuntoon, vaan useamman päivän saldo oli nähtävissä.

----------


## Gulf

> Tänään Helb 1515 linjalla 560. Kylläpä oli törkyiset lattiat, pikaruokaa lattioilla ja niiden roskia ym. roskaa penkkien välissä. Kello oli hieman ennen puolta päivää kun autossa matkustin. Tuskin on tämän päivän aikana ehtinyt siihen kuntoon, vaan useamman päivän saldo oli nähtävissä.


Sisäpesu on kerran viikossa, vaikka tarve olisi varmasti joka päivälle. Kerran vaihdatin pois auton kun oli niin törkeässä kunnossa viiden päivän jäljiltä. Laitoin palautetta eteenpäin, mutta tämä kuitattiin vaan viestillä "autot saattavat likaantua päivän aikana"

----------


## Juissi

> Sisäpesu on kerran viikossa, vaikka tarve olisi varmasti joka päivälle. Kerran vaihdatin pois auton kun oli niin törkeässä kunnossa viiden päivän jäljiltä. Laitoin palautetta eteenpäin, mutta tämä kuitattiin vaan viestillä "autot saattavat likaantua päivän aikana"


HSL uutisoi sivuillaan, että maksaa extraa siivoamisesta liikennöitsijöille nyt korona-aikana. Toivottavasti myös valvoo, että niin oikeasti tapahtuu eikä raha mene johonkin muuhun.

----------


## volvojees

> Tänään Helb 1515 linjalla 560. Kylläpä oli törkyiset lattiat, pikaruokaa lattioilla ja niiden roskia ym. roskaa penkkien välissä. Kello oli hieman ennen puolta päivää kun autossa matkustin. Tuskin on tämän päivän aikana ehtinyt siihen kuntoon, vaan useamman päivän saldo oli nähtävissä.


Joo, ite käytän 560 suht paljon ja ne 15-malliset on aivan kamalia...

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kukas ne autot sotkee ja likastaa?

----------


## Juissi

> Kukas ne autot sotkee ja likastaa?


Niin kauan kuin ei kukaan valvo tai ketään ei kiinnosta, niin ei auta kuin siivota, jotta siivosti käyttäytyville olisi tarjolla siistimpiä joukkoliikennevälineitä. Epäilen, että siivouksesta ei huolehdita niin hyvin kuin tilaaja edellyttää. Tai edellytys ei ole riittävä. 

Sotkijoille antaisin sakot. Lipuntarkastajille oikeuden sekoittaa. Valvonta lienee hankalaa.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> 27.10 Helbin Scala 1302 ei kuulostanut ihan terveeltä eilen illalla. Puhisi kuin höyryveturi ja päästi ihmeellistä ääntä lattian alta





> Niin kauan kuin ei kukaan valvo tai ketään ei kiinnosta, niin ei auta kuin siivota, jotta siivosti käyttäytyville olisi tarjolla siistimpiä joukkoliikennevälineitä. Epäilen, että siivouksesta ei huolehdita niin hyvin kuin tilaaja edellyttää. Tai edellytys ei ole riittävä. 
> 
> Sotkijoille antaisin sakot. Lipuntarkastajille oikeuden sekoittaa. Valvonta lienee hankalaa.


Kameroita on bussit täynnä, jonkun pitäisi sieltä bongata sotkijat. Mutta ei niitä kiinni saa kukaan. Henkilöllisyys jää pimentoon.

----------


## volvojees

Tällä hetkellä NF 630 kyydissä, takaovi rikki ja moottori ei kuullosta mitenkään kauhean terveeltä varsinkaan kun bussi on paikallaan...

----------


## Miska

> Tällä hetkellä NF 630 kyydissä, takaovi rikki ja moottori ei kuullosta mitenkään kauhean terveeltä varsinkaan kun bussi on paikallaan...


Tuon voith-vaihteistolla varustetun sarjan (630-642) autot ovat kuulostaneet enemmän ja vähemmän epäterveiltä jo lähemmäs 10 vuotta. Satunnaisten matkojen perusteella samaan aikaan käyttöön otetun, zf-vaihteistolla varustetun sarjan 620-629 yksilöt ovat ainakin kuulostaneet vanhemmallakin iällä ihan ok-kuntoisilta.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Tuon voith-vaihteistolla varustetun sarjan (630-642) autot ovat kuulostaneet enemmän ja vähemmän epäterveiltä jo lähemmäs 10 vuotta. Satunnaisten matkojen perusteella samaan aikaan käyttöön otetun, zf-vaihteistolla varustetun sarjan 620-629 yksilöt ovat ainakin kuulostaneet vanhemmallakin iällä ihan ok-kuntoisilta.


Itseasiassa 630 on myös ZF. Loput (eli 631-642) ovat Voithilla.

----------


## bussitietäjä

PL 414 (Kiinan ihme) Stop napit ja takaovi ei toimi.

----------


## Tarkastaja

NF 916 / 88, 21.7.

Auto kolisi aika huolella kun ajoi Kaitalahdessa ohitse. Mistähän lienee ääni peräisin

----------


## Salomaa

> PL 414 (Kiinan ihme) Stop napit ja takaovi ei toimi.


Vähän väliä löytyy bussien STOP- nappeja, jotka eivät toimi. Mutta onneksi kuitenkin monesti viereinen nappi toimii. Kokenut joukkoliikennekäyttäjä painaa siksi hyvissä ajoin ensimmäistä STOP-nappulaa pitkän matkan päästä pysäkille lähestyttäessä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Vähän väliä löytyy bussien STOP- nappeja, jotka eivät toimi. Mutta onneksi kuitenkin monesti viereinen nappi toimii. Kokenut joukkoliikennekäyttäjä painaa siksi hyvissä ajoin ensimmäistä STOP-nappulaa pitkän matkan päästä pysäkille lähestyttäessä.


Silloin kun viestini kirjoitin autossa ei toiminut yksikään STOP nappula eikä takaovi.

----------


## canis lupus

> Kameroita on bussit täynnä, jonkun pitäisi sieltä bongata sotkijat. Mutta ei niitä kiinni saa kukaan. Henkilöllisyys jää pimentoon.


On mutta kameratallenteita ei tuollaisesta syystä katsota koska roskaaminen ei ole rikos. Ja kun näin useita linjoja ajavana voin sanoa että missä pahimmat roskaajat on niin ehdottomasti Vuosaari-Rastila alueella

----------


## Tarkastaja

Nobinan 723:ssa ei ilmastointi juurikaan pelaa ja paljon on kabiinissa paikkailtu mutta moottori kehräsi kivasti 👍🏼

----------


## volvojees

> Nobinan 723:ssa ei ilmastointi juurikaan pelaa ja paljon on kabiinissa paikkailtu mutta moottori kehräsi kivasti 👍🏼


 No ei noissa muissakaan Nobinan Scaloissa ole hirveästi kehumista...

----------


## jtm

> Nobinan 723:ssa ei ilmastointi juurikaan pelaa ja paljon on kabiinissa paikkailtu mutta moottori kehräsi kivasti 👍🏼


Haluaisin nähdä yhdenkin Scalan hösselin alueella missä ilmastointi toimii oikeasti viilentävästi...

----------


## PepeB

> Haluaisin nähdä yhdenkin Scalan hösselin alueella missä ilmastointi toimii oikeasti viilentävästi...


Ainakin Helb 1305:ssä toimii vähän turhankin hyvin  :Laughing:

----------


## Tarkastaja

En nyt ole ihan varma osuuko oikeaan keskusteluun mutta muistaako kukaan minkä siihen aikaan uuden HSL-värisen teli-Scalan perä meni lievästi sanoen rusinaksi armeijan Pasin ajettua sen perään Lahdenväylän ketjukolarisumassa talvella 2012? Tuo autohan on mitä ilmeisimmin sittemmin parsittu kuntoon ja takaisin liikenteeseen.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> En nyt ole ihan varma osuuko oikeaan keskusteluun mutta muistaako kukaan minkä siihen aikaan uuden HSL-värisen teli-Scalan perä meni lievästi sanoen rusinaksi armeijan Pasin ajettua sen perään Lahdenväylän ketjukolarisumassa talvella 2012? Tuo autohan on mitä ilmeisimmin sittemmin parsittu kuntoon ja takaisin liikenteeseen.


HelBin teli Scala oli.

----------


## Rantamörkö

> En nyt ole ihan varma osuuko oikeaan keskusteluun mutta muistaako kukaan minkä siihen aikaan uuden HSL-värisen teli-Scalan perä meni lievästi sanoen rusinaksi armeijan Pasin ajettua sen perään Lahdenväylän ketjukolarisumassa talvella 2012? Tuo autohan on mitä ilmeisimmin sittemmin parsittu kuntoon ja takaisin liikenteeseen.


Jossen nyt aivan väärin muista niin kyseessä on 1213. Jokatapauksessa auto on liikenteessä edelleen.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Tänään matkustin pitkästä aikaa itse julkisilla, autona oli HelBin #613 ei olisi uskonut yli 16-vuotiaaksi Scaniaksi.
Ei nitissyt eikä natissut, kävi kuin juuri tehtaalta tullut, lukuun ottamatta penkkien kuntoa ja ZFkin lauloi nätisti. Todella positiivinen kokemus nähdä kaikin puolin hyvässä kunnossa olevaa Scalaa

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Tänään matkustin pitkästä aikaa itse julkisilla, autona oli HelBin #613 ei olisi uskonut yli 16-vuotiaaksi Scaniaksi.
> Ei nitissyt eikä natissut, kävi kuin juuri tehtaalta tullut, lukuun ottamatta penkkien kuntoa ja ZFkin lauloi nätisti. Todella positiivinen kokemus nähdä kaikin puolin hyvässä kunnossa olevaa Scalaa


Olen ajanut tuolla Scalalla muutaman kerran. On tosi mukava ja pehmeä, ei kyllä uskoisi 16 vuotiaaksi niinkuin mainitsit.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Tietääkö kukaan minkä vuoksi juuri NF812 oltiin poistamassa ko. 8900-sarjasta, kun muut ovat liikennöineet jatkuvasti? Oliko vain ylimääräinen vai onko huonoimmassa kunnossa/eniten kilsoja noista?

----------


## Säffleboy

> Tietääkö kukaan minkä vuoksi juuri NF812 oltiin poistamassa ko. 8900-sarjasta, kun muut ovat liikennöineet jatkuvasti? Oliko vain ylimääräinen vai onko huonoimmassa kunnossa/eniten kilsoja noista?


 NF 812 otettiin takaisin ajoon syksyllä, ajaa yleensä Vihdintien seutulinjoja(321,322,332 ja 345)Varmaan oli poistettiin tarpettomaan käytön vuoksi Kesän ajaksi.Syksyllä ja 2022 alkuvuoden aikana 812 on liikkunut runsaasti eri linjoilla.Luultavasti ylimääräinen koska, muutkin sarjan autot ajavat normaalisti niin tämäkin päätettiin ottaa takaisin ajoon.

----------


## Pera

Onko muut huomannu miten paljon Pohjolan liikenteellä on kolhittua kalustoa liikenteessä? Itse olen havainnu parin kuukauden aikana että monesta autosta puuttuu sivupeltejä, puskureita ja kyljet ihan naarmuja täynnä.

----------


## Säffleboy

> Onko muut huomannu miten paljon Pohjolan liikenteellä on kolhittua kalustoa liikenteessä? Itse olen havainnu parin kuukauden aikana että monesta autosta puuttuu sivupeltejä, puskureita ja kyljet ihan naarmuja täynnä.


 Enpä tiedä, varmaan autot p****skassa kunnossa.Itse kyllä Ilmalan varikolla kuvaillessani, huomasin että PL 673:sta puuttuu puskuri ja että Kirkkonummen Citeasta(PL 236) takapuskuri poissa.Aika pahaa jälkeä kyllä Korsisaaren Säffle-daamit olivat kyllä parempia.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Onko muut huomannu miten paljon Pohjolan liikenteellä on kolhittua kalustoa liikenteessä? Itse olen havainnu parin kuukauden aikana että monesta autosta puuttuu sivupeltejä, puskureita ja kyljet ihan naarmuja täynnä.


Joo kyllä vain. Ainakin n. kk sitten uudehko Yutongi 692:ssa oli mällätty vasen takakulma ja 783:n oli kylkeä pyyhitty johonkin. Olen huomannut myös että useammasta 8900-Volvoista on uupunut takapuskurin kulmapaloja.

----------


## Säffleboy

> Joo kyllä vain. Ainakin n. kk sitten uudehko Yutongi 692:ssa oli mällätty vasen takakulma ja 783:n oli kylkeä pyyhitty. Olen huomannut myös että useammasta 8900-Volvoista on uupunut takapuskurin kulmapaloja.


 PL 798:n takapuskurin kulma vedetty pois.Noissa usemmassa PL:n Volvo 8900LE-teleissä puskurin takakulma vedetty päin myllyä.Useampi PL:n bussi on ollut kolarissa 269:ssa vedettiin keula myllyyn kun osu rekan perään 22.8.2017, palasi korjauksesta 2019 Tammikuussa.PL 269:n kuski kuoli välittömästi onnettomuuspaikalla.PL 778 paloi poroksi 16.6.2020 Kumpulassa.Kerran PL:n valkoinen Irisbus vedettiin päin katukiveystä Kalliossa.Kyllä noissa PL:n busseissa on aika paljon kolhuja niin kuin Pera sanoikin.

----------


## zige94

> Kirkkonummen Citeasta(PL 236) takapuskuri poissa.


236 on ex Söderkullan auto. Sopimuksen vaihtuessa 08/2021 ollut Keravan autoja.




> Onko muut huomannu miten paljon Pohjolan liikenteellä on kolhittua kalustoa liikenteessä? Itse olen havainnu parin kuukauden aikana että monesta autosta puuttuu sivupeltejä, puskureita ja kyljet ihan naarmuja täynnä.


Varmaksihan en uskalla sanoa, mutta uskoisin ettei itse kolhuja ilmesty sen suuremmin kuin muillakaan isoilla yrityksillä. Arvelisin ettei niitä ehditä vain korjata. Kauneusvirheitähän ne ovat, eivät suinkaan ajoa estäviä. Todenäköisesti viimeistään kesällä korjaavat oikein urakalla.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> PL 798:n takapuskurin kulma vedetty pois.Noissa usemmassa PL:n Volvo 8900LE-teleissä puskurin takakulma vedetty päin myllyä.Useampi PL:n bussi on ollut kolarissa 269:ssa vedettiin keula myllyyn kun osu rekan perään 22.8.2017, palasi korjauksesta 2019 Tammikuussa.PL 269:n kuski kuoli välittömästi onnettomuuspaikalla.PL 778 paloi poroksi 16.6.2020 Kumpulassa.Kerran PL:n valkoinen Irisbus vedettiin päin katukiveystä Kalliossa.Kyllä noissa PL:n busseissa on aika paljon kolhuja niin kuin Pera sanoikin.


Enpäs tiennytkään tuota 269:n kohtaloa. Muistan kyllä ko. tapahtuman uutisoinnin aikanaan. 
Todistin itse 603:n tärskyä elokuussa -16 kun se ajoi viereisellä kaistalla Haagan ympyrässä edessään pysähtyneen farmari-octavian perään varsin rajusti. Tuossa autossa taitaa vieläkin olla musta etuosa/maski.

----------


## zige94

> Enpäs tiennytkään tuota 269:n kohtaloa. Muistan kyllä ko. tapahtuman uutisoinnin aikanaan.


Numero ja rekisterikilpihän vaihdettiin tässä yhteydessä myös. Tottelee nykyisin numeroa 688, kilvellä CLV-744.

----------


## huusmik

> Joo kyllä vain. Ainakin n. kk sitten uudehko Yutongi 692:ssa oli mällätty vasen takakulma ja 783:n oli kylkeä pyyhitty johonkin. Olen huomannut myös että useammasta 8900-Volvoista on uupunut takapuskurin kulmapaloja.


PL 880:n oikeaan etukulmaan on tullut aika iso reikä jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Sattui olemaan parvekkeen ovi auki niin kyllä kuuli kun HelB #1545 meni tosta Kivistöstä ohi, sellainen ääni kuin metalli hinkkaisi johonkin kiinni tai joku hihna.

----------


## canis lupus

> Sattui olemaan parvekkeen ovi auki niin kyllä kuuli kun HelB #1545 meni tosta Kivistöstä ohi, sellainen ääni kuin metalli hinkkaisi johonkin kiinni tai joku hihna.


Ei tarvii Kivistössä herätyskelloa niin kauaa kun Helbin 15-sarjan VDL:t aloittaa siellä aamulla  :Wink:

----------


## bussitietäjä

Tiktokissa kanavalla @alzu12345 on video missä Åbergin Linja #14 pomppii puolelta toiselle, yritin etsiä toisen käyttäjän samaa videota mutta en löytänyt. Siellä luki suurinpirtein näin "Kuljettaja tulee maanantaina saamaan potkut, terveisin esihenkilö" Myös samoista Scaloista ajamassa juurikin noin on enemmänkin videoita ympäri Helsingin keskustaa esim käyttäjällä @_n.nga4 näkyy alussa kun pomppii edestakaisin.

----------


## Zambo

> Tiktokissa kanavalla @alzu12345 on video missä Åbergin Linja #14 pomppii puolelta toiselle, yritin etsiä toisen käyttäjän samaa videota mutta en löytänyt. Siellä luki suurinpirtein näin "Kuljettaja tulee maanantaina saamaan potkut, terveisin esihenkilö" Myös samoista Scaloista ajamassa juurikin noin on enemmänkin videoita ympäri Helsingin keskustaa esim käyttäjällä @_n.nga4 näkyy alussa kun pomppii edestakaisin.


Tuota pomppimisongelmaa on esiintynyt niin Transdevin kuin Åbergin Scaloissa jo vuosia, erityisesti vappuaattoina.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Tuota pomppimisongelmaa on esiintynyt niin Transdevin kuin Åbergin Scaloissa jo vuosia, erityisesti vappuaattoina.


Jep hauskalta tuo näyttikin ei siinä mulla mitään, mutta erityisesti mietin vain sitä kommenttia jossa saisi kuljettaja potkut.

----------


## Gulf

> Jep hauskalta tuo näyttikin ei siinä mulla mitään, mutta erityisesti mietin vain sitä kommenttia jossa saisi kuljettaja potkut.


Uskotko kaiken mitä luet netistä? Jos se on kirjoitettu se on totta...

----------


## Tarkastaja

Helbin 1829:ssä hihna luistaa. Kuuluu aika selvästi takapenkillä istuessa

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Uskotko kaiken mitä luet netistä? Jos se on kirjoitettu se on totta...


Sanoinko niin? Tietääkseni sanoin että mietin sitä kommenttia...

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tuota pomppimisongelmaa on esiintynyt niin Transdevin kuin Åbergin Scaloissa jo vuosia, erityisesti vappuaattoina.


Taitaa olla varsinkin tilausajossa teekkareille esiintyä enemmänkin.

----------


## Säffleboy

NF 1114:ssa kori on asiattomassa kunnossa.Näissä muovikasoissa ei näköjään huolto pelaa,kun joka ikisen kuopan kohdalla alkaa kitisemään ja kori tärisee.Toista kertaa ei ole enää mitään asiaa,tuohon todella asiattomassa kunnossa NF 1114.Katsokaa tarkasti mihin bussiin menette ja vältelkää 1114:staa.Kun menet kyytiin ensin rasittava korinpelle esitys ja sitten sitä kamalaa sairasta melua kun auto vielä kiihdyttää täysillä kuoppaan jossa,kamala kirskunta alkaa.Bongasin tämän asiattomassa kunnossa 6.5.2022.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Toista kertaa ei ole enää mitään asiaa,tuohon todella asiattomassa kunnossa NF 1114.Katsokaa tarkasti mihin bussiin menette ja vältelkää 1114:staa.


Jos tuo bussi on mun matkalippuni kotiin tai töihin, en kyllä jää odottamaan seuraavaa ellei kyseinen auto ole ilmiliekeissä tai tuulilasikuormassa. Mulla ei ole varaa eikä kärsivällisyyttä valikoida. En usko että kovin monella muullakaan on.

----------


## pehkonen

> Jos tuo bussi on mun matkalippuni kotiin tai töihin, en kyllä jää odottamaan seuraavaa ellei kyseinen auto ole ilmiliekeissä tai tuulilasikuormassa. Mulla ei ole varaa eikä kärsivällisyyttä valikoida. En usko että kovin monella muullakaan on.


Näin on ja varsinkin niillä linjoilla, joiden vakioauto Nf 1114 on, en kyllä jäisi odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa. Samoin voisin itse kertoa tarinoita, kaverin siskon miehen kertomia, siitä miten eräässä kotimaisessa bussitehtaassa juhannusloman alkamisen määritti mm. kokoamisessa tarvittavien ruuvien lukumäärä. Sattumalta samanmerkkiset ja -ikäiset bussit koottuna eräässä ulkomaisessa tehtaassa eivät rämisseet yhtäpaljon (kaikki ruuvit oli asennettu).

----------


## Säffleboy

> Jos tuo bussi on mun matkalippuni kotiin tai töihin, en kyllä jää odottamaan seuraavaa ellei kyseinen auto ole ilmiliekeissä tai tuulilasikuormassa. Mulla ei ole varaa eikä kärsivällisyyttä valikoida. En usko että kovin monella muullakaan on.


NF 1114 ajelee yleensä Vihdintien linjoja.Viimeisestä matkasta tuolla oli viikko sitten ja toista kertaa on kuitenkaan mene.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:24 ----------




> Näin on ja varsinkin niillä linjoilla, joiden vakioauto Nf 1114 on, en kyllä jäisi odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa. Samoin voisin itse kertoa tarinoita, kaverin siskon miehen kertomia, siitä miten eräässä kotimaisessa bussitehtaassa juhannusloman alkamisen määritti mm. kokoamisessa tarvittavien ruuvien lukumäärä. Sattumalta samanmerkkiset ja -ikäiset bussit koottuna eräässä ulkomaisessa tehtaassa eivät rämisseet yhtäpaljon (kaikki ruuvit oli asennettu).


Tuo kertomani ei ole tarina vaan tosiasia jonka huomasin bussin kunnossa.

----------


## pehkonen

> NF 1114 ajelee yleensä Vihdintien linjoja.Viimeisestä matkasta tuolla oli viikko sitten ja toista kertaa on kuitenkaan mene.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:24 ----------
> 
> Tuo kertomani ei ole tarina vaan tosiasia jonka huomasin bussin kunnossa.


Samoin on tuo esimerkkini ja siihen liittyvät havaintoni.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Sattui olemaan parvekkeen ovi auki niin kyllä kuuli kun HelB #1545 meni tosta Kivistöstä ohi, sellainen ääni kuin metalli hinkkaisi johonkin kiinni tai joku hihna.


Juuri matkustin tällä itse linjalla 434 ja äänimaailmasta päätellen joutaisi mahd pian poistoon.

----------


## Säffleboy

> Juuri matkustin tällä itse linjalla 434 ja äänimaailmasta päätellen joutaisi mahd pian poistoon.


 Tämä Citea ei oo kyllä mitään verrattuna muovikasaan mutta,käyppä kokeilemassa NF 1114 niin et varmana toista kertaa hyppää kyytiin.

----------


## Gulf

> Tämä Citea ei oo kyllä mitään verrattuna muovikasaan mutta,käyppä kokeilemassa NF 1114 niin et varmana toista kertaa hyppää kyytiin.


En ole koskaan ajanut tai tehnyt tarkempaa havaintoa NF 1114:sta, mutta oman kokemukseni perusteella, niin kuljettajana kuin matkustajana ovat nuo HelBin 15-sarjan VDL:t aivan järkyttäviä.

Ei ole Scalan voittanutta.

----------


## Antti G.

> Tämä Citea ei oo kyllä mitään verrattuna muovikasaan mutta,käyppä kokeilemassa NF 1114 niin et varmana toista kertaa hyppää kyytiin.


Tänään kävin tuolla monesti mainitsemallasi 1114:lla matkustamassa. Melkoisen tavallinen ja perushyvä vaikutelma. Ehkä hieman keskivertoa äänekkäämpi kori, mutta ei mikään tavaton; sekä Suburbaneista että OmniExpress 320LE:istä löytyy paljon meluisampiakin. Kaikki autot ovat yksilöitä.

----------


## Säffleboy

> Tänään kävin tuolla monesti mainitsemallasi 1114:lla matkustamassa. Melkoisen tavallinen ja perushyvä vaikutelma. Ehkä hieman keskivertoa äänekkäämpi kori, mutta ei mikään tavaton; sekä Suburbaneista että OmniExpress 320LE:istä löytyy paljon meluisampiakin. Kaikki autot ovat yksilöitä.


 Kuulostiko se vieläkin siltä sirkuspelleltä?Itse kävin matkustamassa kaksi kertaa.Molemmilla kerroilla,aivan sairasta melua ihan kuin olisi tullut avaruudesta.Mistä löysit sen sirkuspellen(muovikasa)?Itse löysin viimeksi 345:lla kun tulin kotiin.NF 1126 vielä pahempi kannattaa sekin mennä katsomaan,siitä korista lähtee kovaa kirskuntaa pyörryin siitä melusta.Istuin ihan takaosassa jossa melu on niin kovaa.

----------


## vristo

> Kuulostiko se vieläkin siltä sirkuspelleltä?Itse kävin matkustamassa kaksi kertaa.Molemmilla kerroilla,aivan sairasta melua ihan kuin olisi tullut avaruudesta.Mistä löysit sen sirkuspellen(muovikasa)?Itse löysin viimeksi 345:lla kun tulin kotiin.NF 1126 vielä pahempi kannattaa sekin mennä katsomaan,siitä korista lähtee kovaa kirskuntaa pyörryin siitä melusta.Istuin ihan takaosassa jossa melu on niin kovaa.


Rauhoitu, hyvä mies!

----------


## Gulf

> Kuulostiko se vieläkin siltä sirkuspelleltä?Itse kävin matkustamassa kaksi kertaa.Molemmilla kerroilla,aivan sairasta melua ihan kuin olisi tullut avaruudesta.Mistä löysit sen sirkuspellen(muovikasa)?Itse löysin viimeksi 345:lla kun tulin kotiin.NF 1126 vielä pahempi kannattaa sekin mennä katsomaan,siitä korista lähtee kovaa kirskuntaa pyörryin siitä melusta.Istuin ihan takaosassa jossa melu on niin kovaa.


Voisiko vähän tarkentaa miltä sirkuspelle kuulostaa ja miten tämä sirkuspelle autossa ilmenee?

----------


## Säffleboy

> Voisiko vähän tarkentaa miltä sirkuspelle kuulostaa ja miten tämä sirkuspelle autossa ilmenee?


 Joo voin vähän tarkentaa.Niin se kuulostaa tältä:Kori tärisee,kamalaa kirskuntaa,kitinää.Sirkuspelle ilmenee,autossa silloin kun auto liikkuu esimerkiksi Rautatientorin mukulakivi osuudella jossa kori tärisee pahasti.NF 1114:ssa se ilmenee silloin kun auto ajaa raitiovaunukiskojen yli Töölössä,silloin kuuluu kitinää.

----------


## Wreith

> Joo voin vähän tarkentaa.Niin se kuulostaa tältä:Kori tärisee,kamalaa kirskuntaa,kitinää.Sirkuspelle ilmenee,autossa silloin kun auto liikkuu esimerkiksi Rautatientorin mukulakivi osuudella jossa kori tärisee pahasti.NF 1114:ssa se ilmenee silloin kun auto ajaa raitiovaunukiskojen yli Töölössä,silloin kuuluu kitinää.


Kiitos! Jospa nytten saataisiin päätökseen jo tämän 5 päivän ränttäys tästä kyseisestä autosta. Pointti on tullut harvinaisen selväksi tässä kohtaan.

----------


## Säffleboy

> Kiitos! Jospa nytten saataisiin päätökseen jo tämän 5 päivän ränttäys tästä kyseisestä autosta. Pointti on tullut harvinaisen selväksi tässä kohtaan.


 Joo tehdäänpäs semmoinen kuukauden tauko tästä NF 1114:stasta.Sitten katsotaan ehkä myöhemmin,yritän pitää tämän mielessä.😉

----------


## bussitietäjä

HelB #809 pakoputki rikki, on sen verran rouheet soundit.😎

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

24.5. Klo 16.14

Helb 905/717

Kuljettajan mukaan moottori keittää ja matka katkesi. Kuulemma moottorin ja vaihteiston lämpötilat aivan punaisella.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Helb #739 ei varmaankaan tule kestämään viikkoa pidempää, on muuten aivan järkyttävän kuuloinen Scala.
Jopa "pahempi" äänisempi kuin Nobinan entiset Scalat..
Itse en matkustanut mutta kuulin Tikkurilan terveysasemalle saakka kun lähti Prisman pysäkiltä liikkkeelle.

----------


## bussireitti

> Helb #739 ei varmaankaan tule kestämään viikkoa pidempää, on muuten aivan järkyttävän kuuloinen Scala.
> Jopa "pahempi" äänisempi kuin Nobinan entiset Scalat..
> Itse en matkustanut mutta kuulin Tikkurilan terveysasemalle saakka kun lähti Prisman pysäkiltä liikkkeelle.


Tänään n. puoli yhden jälkeen päivällä olin Jumbossa ja näin kun HelB 1337 tuli 739:n tilalle (Mellunmäen suuntaan) ja 739 saavuttuaan pysäkille huomasin saman että piti järkyttävää ääntä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Tänään n. puoli yhden jälkeen päivällä olin Jumbossa ja näin kun HelB 1337 tuli 739:n tilalle (Mellunmäen suuntaan) ja 739 saavuttuaan pysäkille huomasin saman että piti järkyttävää ääntä.


Noin tunti sitten #739 ainakin ajoi 570 Lentoasemalle päin.
Mutta tosiaan kyllä sen verran piti ääntä että ihme ettei kone hirttänyt kiinni..

----------


## Ivecomies

> Noin tunti sitten #739 ainakin ajoi 570 Lentoasemalle päin.
> Mutta tosiaan kyllä sen verran piti ääntä että ihme ettei kone hirttänyt kiinni..


Ootko varma ettei se ollut jäähdyttimen puhallin joka huusi? se on ihan normaali ominaisuus KUB-Scaloissa hellepäivinä (ja myös samanikäisissä Scania Omnilinkeissä).

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ootko varma ettei se ollut jäähdyttimen puhallin joka huusi? se on ihan normaali ominaisuus KUB-Scaloissa hellepäivinä (ja myös samanikäisissä Scania Omnilinkeissä).


Ei ollut sama perus ääni mitä noi tuppaa pitämään, käy itse kuuntelemassa nii ymmärrät yskän.

----------


## Koivumaa666

> Ei ollut sama perus ääni mitä noi tuppaa pitämään, käy itse kuuntelemassa nii ymmärrät yskän.


 Kuten aiemmin sanottua,se on normaalia että KUB-scaloissa ilmasto huutaa täysillä.Jos ei ollut kyseinen ääni mitä sanoin normaaliksi niin kuvaile vähän tarkemmin millainen ääni on kyseessä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Kuten aiemmin sanottua,se on normaalia että KUB-scaloissa ilmasto huutaa täysillä.Jos ei ollut kyseinen ääni mitä sanoin normaaliksi niin kuvaile vähän tarkemmin millainen ääni on kyseessä.


Miten voin kuvailla sitä tarkemmin? Mene katsomaan niin tiedät, siellä se 570 pyörii.. Mutta moottori ei todellakaan ole kunnossa..
Edelleen tiedän kyllä tuon ilmastoinnin äänen, on noilla Scaloilla sen verran tullut matkustettua.. : D



> Tänään n. puoli yhden jälkeen päivällä olin Jumbossa ja näin kun HelB 1337 tuli 739:n tilalle (Mellunmäen suuntaan) ja 739 saavuttuaan pysäkille huomasin saman että piti järkyttävää ääntä.


Tähän vielä että tutkankin mukaan näin on todella ollut joten eiköhän sekin jo kerro jotain..

----------


## Ivecomies

> Miten voin kuvailla sitä tarkemmin? Mene katsomaan niin tiedät, siellä se 570 pyörii.. Mutta moottori ei todellakaan ole kunnossa..
> Edelleen tiedän kyllä tuon ilmastoinnin äänen, on noilla Scaloilla sen verran tullut matkustettua.. : D


Sillä jäähdyttimen huudolla ei oo itseasiassa mitään tekemistä ilmastoinnin kanssa. Se menee päälle kun moottori ylikuumenee ja rupee meluamaan kun kuljettaja painaa kaasua.

----------


## citybus

> Sillä jäähdyttimen huudolla ei oo itseasiassa mitään tekemistä ilmastoinnin kanssa. Se menee päälle kun moottori ylikuumenee ja rupee meluamaan kun kuljettaja painaa kaasua.


Jeps, ja mikä nyt sitten on tänä päivänä "järkyttävää" ja mikä ei. KUB-Scalan flekti pitää kyllä pyöriessään huomiota herättävän kovaa ääntä, sama oli esimerkiksi aikanaan HELB:n -02 -mallisissa Volvo 8500 CNG:issä. Mutta eivät nämäkään äänet olleet mitään verrattuna eräiden 1980-1990-luvun autojen äänimaailmaan.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Jeps, ja mikä nyt sitten on tänä päivänä "järkyttävää" ja mikä ei. KUB-Scalan flekti pitää kyllä pyöriessään huomiota herättävän kovaa ääntä, sama oli esimerkiksi aikanaan HELB:n -02 -mallisissa Volvo 8500 CNG:issä.


Samoin myös vanhoissa Ivecoissa sekä B12BLE-Volvoissa.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 739:stä sen verran, se meteli taitaa tulla taka-akselista. Eli moottori ei liity tällä kertaaa siihen meteliin.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Olin äsken 59 -linjan bussissa 681 eli Solaris Urbino 15 LE. Ilmastointi huusi niin, ettei normaali puhetta olisi kuullut.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> HelB 739:stä sen verran, se meteli taitaa tulla taka-akselista. Eli moottori ei liity tällä kertaaa siihen meteliin.



Eli joka tapauksessa olivat väärässä kun väittivät kivenkovaan että olisin luullut sitä jäähdytintä äänen aiheuttajaksi..



> Ootko varma ettei se ollut jäähdyttimen puhallin joka huusi? se on ihan normaali ominaisuus KUB-Scaloissa hellepäivinä (ja myös samanikäisissä Scania Omnilinkeissä).





> Kuten aiemmin sanottua,se on normaalia että KUB-scaloissa ilmasto huutaa täysillä.Jos ei ollut kyseinen ääni mitä sanoin normaaliksi niin kuvaile vähän tarkemmin millainen ääni on kyseessä.


On sitä monet Nobinan ja Trandevin (edeltäjät) Scalat tullut nähtyä joten oli joka tapauksessa selvää että ei ollut tuo perus ääni..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tarkastaja

Helb 1833:ssa kuivunutta verta takaosassa lattialla ja takapenkin selkänojassa. Muutenkin likainen ko. auton takaosa. Penkeillä ties mitä kuivuneita lammikoita..

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

Ti 31.5.

Nf 964 / 311A

Tässä jousituksesta kuului ajossa kaameaa ääntä, paikallaan ollessa kompressori puhisi kuin viimeistä päivää. Ja mittaristossa paloi keltainen ilmeisesti alustaan liittyvä varoitusvalo. Myöskään kuljettajassa ei kehumista. Oli hieman töykeä ja ajoi pysäkin ohi vaikka pysäkillä olija yritti pysäyttää bussin hyvissä ajoin.

----------


## Koivumaa666

Torstai 2.6

NF 1155/200 linjakilvessä lukee 200 Elielinaukio vaikka kyseinen bussi on ajamassa Espoon keskuksen suuntaan.

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

Perjantai 10.6
NF 1149:n takaovi puoleksi auki.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Helb 1528 / 617

Ilmastointi toimii esimerkillisesti ja bussissa on optimaalinen lämpötila. Auto on myös sisältä varsin asiallisessa kunnossa. Takana kun istuu, ei voi olla huomaamatta, että Omnien sisäosat vaikuttavat olevan jokseenkin laadukkaamin tehdyt kuin Subien. Esimerkkinä takaoven konehuoneen päätypala, joka ei Subeissa puolestaan näytä istuva/sopivan ollenkaan paikallensa.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Helb 1528 / 617
> 
> Ilmastointi toimii esimerkillisesti ja bussissa on optimaalinen lämpötila. Auto on myös sisältä varsin asiallisessa kunnossa. Takana kun istuu, ei voi olla huomaamatta, että Omnien sisäosat vaikuttavat olevan jokseenkin laadukkaamin tehdyt kuin Subien. Esimerkkinä takaoven konehuoneen päätypala, joka ei Subeissa puolestaan näytä istuva/sopivan ollenkaan paikallensa.


Jatkoa ylläolevaan:

Helb 1913 / 615

Ilmastointi puhisee ainakin äänen perusteella ihan huolella, mutta auto on kuin pätsi

----------


## Pelastaja11

> Jatkoa ylläolevaan:
> 
> Helb 1913 / 615
> 
> Ilmastointi puhisee ainakin äänen perusteella ihan huolella, mutta auto on kuin pätsi


Joo noissa Subit on hyvinkin yksilöllisiä. Osassa toimii ilmastointi kun taas osassa ei.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Joo noissa Subit on hyvinkin yksilöllisiä. Osassa toimii ilmastointi kun taas osassa ei.


Ainakin BYD #1221 eilen linjalla 24 oli kuin sauna, eikä auttanut tuulilasikuorma Hietaniemen rannalle.
Stop äänikin oli kamalin mitä tiedän niinkuin joku totesikin täällä.

----------


## bussireitti

> Stop äänikin oli kamalin mitä tiedän niinkuin joku totesikin täällä.


Bydeissä on sellainen ominaisuus Stop-äänissä, että lastenvaunun stop-ääni ja tavallinen stop-ääni soi päällekkäin jos niitä nappeja painaa samaan aikaan, kuullostaa kamalalta.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ainakin BYD #1221 eilen linjalla 24 oli kuin sauna, eikä auttanut tuulilasikuorma Hietaniemen rannalle.
> Stop äänikin oli kamalin mitä tiedän niinkuin joku totesikin täällä.


Itse matkustin juuri PL 156:lla eikä ole mitään huonoa sanottavaa ilmastoinnista (vai olisikohan niissä itse asiassa ilmalämpöpumppu). Selvästi viileämpi kuin Nobinan 18-VDL:t, 19-Scaniat tai HelBin ikivanhat Volvot. Tietysti jos akku riittää paukkupakkasella liikkumiseen, miksei se riittäisi kesällä liikkumisen lisäksi viilentämään sisätilaa.

----------


## zige94

> Itse matkustin juuri PL 156:lla eikä ole mitään huonoa sanottavaa ilmastoinnista (vai olisikohan niissä itse asiassa ilmalämpöpumppu). Selvästi viileämpi kuin Nobinan 18-VDL:t, 19-Scaniat tai HelBin ikivanhat Volvot. Tietysti jos akku riittää paukkupakkasella liikkumiseen, miksei se riittäisi kesällä liikkumisen lisäksi viilentämään sisätilaa.


Eilen oli 161:llä hieman "kosteat" tunnelmat, kun n. 50 matkustajaa kyydissä 788K:lla, ~ 25 niistä vieläpä koko matka Rautatientorilta perille asti. Ilmastoinnilla ei teho ilmeisesti ihan riittänyt kun ulkolämpötila näytti 32 astetta ja lähes täysi bussi. Lämpötila kyllä pysyi laitteiden mukaan 21-25 asteessa, mutta "kosteaa" oli. Silti parempi kuin ulkona. Kuljettajalle puhaltaa mukavan viileetä koko ajan  :Tongue: 

Kokonaisuudessaan näissä 146-168 Yutongeissa on kyllä loistavasti toimiva viilennys!

----------


## Pera

> Ainakin BYD #1221 eilen linjalla 24 oli kuin sauna, eikä auttanut tuulilasikuorma Hietaniemen rannalle.
> Stop äänikin oli kamalin mitä tiedän niinkuin joku totesikin täällä.


Aika monessa pätkä-Bydeissä ilmastointi toimii joko huonosti tai ei ollenkaan. Sen sijaan nivel-Bydeissä ilmastointi on todella tehokas, tuntuu kuin olis menny jääkaappiin :Laughing:

----------


## bussireitti

> Aika monessa pätkä-Bydeissä ilmastointi toimii joko huonosti tai ei ollenkaan. Sen sijaan nivel-Bydeissä ilmastointi on todella tehokas, tuntuu kuin olis menny jääkaappiin


Nivel-Bydeissä aika yksilöllisiä, tänään menin 1258:lla joka oli todellinen sauna, ilmastointi ei toiminut ollenkaan. Oli sen verran tukalaa matkustaa sillä että jäin odottamaan seuraavaa nivelbussia. Seuraavana oli 1254 jossa ilmastointi toimi moitteetta.

----------


## PepeB

> Nivel-Bydeissä aika yksilöllisiä, tänään menin 1258:lla joka oli todellinen sauna, ilmastointi ei toiminut ollenkaan. Oli sen verran tukalaa matkustaa sillä että jäin odottamaan seuraavaa nivelbussia. Seuraavana oli 1254 jossa ilmastointi toimi moitteetta.


Tuntuu olevan myös pätkissä. Yhdessä (taisi olla 1229) ei ollut ilmastointia puhumattakaan mistään ilmanvaihdosta. Toisessa taas toimi viilennys moitteetta. Onko liian myöhäistä vaatia Scalat takaisin?  :Very Happy:

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tuntuu olevan myös pätkissä. Yhdessä (taisi olla 1229) ei ollut ilmastointia puhumattakaan mistään ilmanvaihdosta. Toisessa taas toimi viilennys moitteetta. Onko liian myöhäistä vaatia Scalat takaisin?


Vekalle menneet pari kappaletta, suurinosa romutettu Virossa. Muutama hassu Ukrainassa. Kyllä se taitaa olla. Toi 1238 oli myös kuin, saunassa olisi ollut, vs nämä pl yutongit aina viileitä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Vekalle menneet pari kappaletta


Reissu Ruodille*

----------


## Juissi

> Nivel-Bydeissä aika yksilöllisiä, tänään menin 1258:lla joka oli todellinen sauna, ilmastointi ei toiminut ollenkaan. Oli sen verran tukalaa matkustaa sillä että jäin odottamaan seuraavaa nivelbussia. Seuraavana oli 1254 jossa ilmastointi toimi moitteetta.


Tänään (1.7.2022) 1277 erinomaisesti toimiva ilmastointi. Mistä erot johtuvat?

----------


## Pera

> Nivel-Bydeissä aika yksilöllisiä, tänään menin 1258:lla joka oli todellinen sauna, ilmastointi ei toiminut ollenkaan. Oli sen verran tukalaa matkustaa sillä että jäin odottamaan seuraavaa nivelbussia. Seuraavana oli 1254 jossa ilmastointi toimi moitteetta.


Tänään tuli mentyä 1256:lla, etuosa mukavan viileä mut takaosa oli kuuma kuin sauna.

----------


## Tarkastaja

NF 1201/89

Autossa pauhasi ohjaamossa joku matalahko varoitussummerin tapainen koko matkan Reposalmentieltä Herttoniemen asemalle.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Tänään mennen tullen helbin subit 1822&1829 linjalla 615 kuin saunoja. Puhina käy mutta siihen se jääkin. Liekö luukkujen availu hajottanut auton.ilmastoinnin.

----------


## karvinen

> Tänään mennen tullen helbin subit 1822&1829 linjalla 615 kuin saunoja. Puhina käy mutta siihen se jääkin. Liekö luukkujen availu hajottanut auton.ilmastoinnin.


Itsellä herää pikemminkin kysymys et mahdetaanko noita ilmastointeja huoltaa tässäpä onkin toinen ajatus tuohon asiaan

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Itsellä herää pikemminkin kysymys et mahdetaanko noita ilmastointeja huoltaa tässäpä onkin toinen ajatus tuohon asiaan


Pari päivää sitten ainakin HelB #816 oli mukavan  viileä vaikka onkin jo 14 vuotias.

----------


## joboo

> Tänään mennen tullen helbin subit 1822&1829 linjalla 615 kuin saunoja. Puhina käy mutta siihen se jääkin. Liekö luukkujen availu hajottanut auton.ilmastoinnin.


Riittää kun kuljettajalla on ikkuna auki tai kattoluukku niin ilmastointi vaan huutaa, eikä puhalla mitään.

----------


## vristo

> Riittää kun kuljettajalla on ikkuna auki tai kattoluukku niin ilmastointi vaan huutaa, eikä puhalla mitään.


Kokeilkaa jättää jääkaapin ovi auki ja katsokaan, mitä tapahtuu.

----------


## canis lupus

> Riittää kun kuljettajalla on ikkuna auki tai kattoluukku niin ilmastointi vaan huutaa, eikä puhalla mitään.


Ylipäänsä kun ovet aukeaa n. 1-2min välein puoleksi minuutiksi niin koko ilmastointi on ihan yhtä tyhjän kanssa

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Ylipäänsä kun ovet aukeaa n. 1-2min välein puoleksi minuutiksi niin koko ilmastointi on ihan yhtä tyhjän kanssa


Useissa busseissa ilmastointi lakkaa jos ovet avataan. Ja alkaa taas liikkelle lähdettyään.

----------


## nickr

> Ylipäänsä kun ovet aukeaa n. 1-2min välein puoleksi minuutiksi niin koko ilmastointi on ihan yhtä tyhjän kanssa


Tuota käytetään täällä Tampereella (teko)syynä, "suurten ovien toistuvan availun" vuoksi busseissa on kuuma, sanoo Nysse. Kummasti vaan esim. Suburbaneissa tai uusissa Volvo 8900:issa ovien availu ei haittaa yhtään, vaan sisällä on kuin jääkaapissa vaikka ulkona olisi yli 30. Taitaa vaan olla, että jos bussissa on oikeasti toimiva kunnon ilmastointi niin ovien avaamisella ei ole juuri mitään merkitystä. Sitten jos bussissa on alkujaankin ollut vain yksinkertaisesti huono ilmastointi (jossa parhaimmillaankin pikku rei'istä puhaltaa jotain 25-asteista ilmaa), niin voidaan tekosyynä sanoa matkustajille, että kuumuus johtuu ovien availusta.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Riittää kun kuljettajalla on ikkuna auki tai kattoluukku niin ilmastointi vaan huutaa, eikä puhalla mitään.


Näissä tapauksissa oli kiinni mutta mikä lie sitten historia

----------


## Rantamörkö

Alkaa kyllä tulla korvista ulos tämä eri kanavissa tapahtuva selittely aiheesta. Linja-autossa saunominen nykykalustolla tapahtuu kyllä pääsääntöisesti ihan puhtaasti laitteiston huoltamattomuuden vuoksi. 

Tilausajopuolella on vanhempiakin autoja, kuin pääseudulla paikkurissa ja silti lähes aina tilausajossa on viileää kalustoa tarjolla - asiakas vaatii sitä. Pääkaupunkien paikkureissa laitteiden kuntoa ei aktiivisesti valvo kukaan. Jokainen voi miettiä, että jos kylmäkoneen korjaaminen maksaa vaikkapa n. 1000/auto ja niitä järjestelmiä olisi korjattavana 100kpl niin haluaako liikennöitsijä panostaa? 

Termostaateilla tai ovien availulla ei paljon selitellä kun tosiasiallisena motiivina on raha.

----------


## tkp

Scalat mitä Paunu tilasi 2003-2006 välillä sai halutessaan jääkaapeiksi joten kyllä se ilmastointi toimii paikallisliikenteessäkin. Ihan siitä kiinni miten ne laitteet säädetään ja kuinka viileäksi auto halutaan sisältä. Mutta tottahan se on että noi laitteet on kalliita ylläpitää niin liikennöitsijä varmaan miettii kaksi kertaa kannattaako niiden huoltaminen ja korjaaminen  jos tilaajakin kuittaa rikki olevat ilmastoinnit jollain aamuisin säädettävillä termostaateilla.

----------


## karvinen

Manuaalisella ja automaattisella ilmastoinnilla on roima ero et kuinka viileäksi kulkineen saa ja suurin osa taitaa hankkia kalustonsa automaattisella (huonommalla) ilmastoinnilla mitä ei voi säätää juurikaan

----------


## Minä vain

> Alkaa kyllä tulla korvista ulos tämä eri kanavissa tapahtuva selittely aiheesta. Linja-autossa saunominen nykykalustolla tapahtuu kyllä pääsääntöisesti ihan puhtaasti laitteiston huoltamattomuuden vuoksi. 
> 
> Tilausajopuolella on vanhempiakin autoja, kuin pääseudulla paikkurissa ja silti lähes aina tilausajossa on viileää kalustoa tarjolla - asiakas vaatii sitä. Pääkaupunkien paikkureissa laitteiden kuntoa ei aktiivisesti valvo kukaan. Jokainen voi miettiä, että jos kylmäkoneen korjaaminen maksaa vaikkapa n. 1000/auto ja niitä järjestelmiä olisi korjattavana 100kpl niin haluaako liikennöitsijä panostaa? 
> 
> Termostaateilla tai ovien availulla ei paljon selitellä kun tosiasiallisena motiivina on raha.


Niinpä. Pitäisi olla järjestelmä, jossa lipputulojen kasvaessa liikennöitsijä saa pitää osan lipputuloista ja vastaavasti niiden vähetessä liikennöitsijän korvaus laskee. Jos maksetaan vain siitä, että auto kulkee tiettyyn aikaan, siinä on tietty määrä penkkejä, se on tietyltä vuodelta ja siinä on tietty päästötaso, saadaan nämä kriteerit täyttävä auto, jossa muut speksit voi olla mitä vaan, esimerkiksi lämpötila mikä tahansa.

----------


## canis lupus

> Tuota käytetään täällä Tampereella (teko)syynä, "suurten ovien toistuvan availun" vuoksi busseissa on kuuma, sanoo Nysse. Kummasti vaan esim. Suburbaneissa tai uusissa Volvo 8900:issa ovien availu ei haittaa yhtään, vaan sisällä on kuin jääkaapissa vaikka ulkona olisi yli 30. Taitaa vaan olla, että jos bussissa on oikeasti toimiva kunnon ilmastointi niin ovien avaamisella ei ole juuri mitään merkitystä. Sitten jos bussissa on alkujaankin ollut vain yksinkertaisesti huono ilmastointi (jossa parhaimmillaankin pikku rei'istä puhaltaa jotain 25-asteista ilmaa), niin voidaan tekosyynä sanoa matkustajille, että kuumuus johtuu ovien availusta.


Tiesitkö että tuollainen vahva ilmastointi syö polttoainetta ja kuluttaa hirveästi energiaa? Kyllä kuljettajanakin jaksan 5 tuntia istua autossa jossa ei toimi ilmastointi niin jaksat sinäkin puoli tuntia istua matkustamon puolella

----------


## Makke93

> Kyllä kuljettajanakin jaksan 5 tuntia istua autossa jossa ei toimi ilmastointi niin jaksat sinäkin puoli tuntia istua matkustamon puolella


No eihän ilmastointia tarvitse sitten ollenkaan. Eikä kyllä lämmitystäkään, ulkoahan sitä on bussiin tultu, jos ei vaatteet riitä niin se on oma vika. Ja miksi olla bussia ollenkaan, kyllä terveen aikuisen nyt pitäisi jaksaa vähän kävelläkkin.

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

> Tiesitkö että tuollainen vahva ilmastointi syö polttoainetta ja kuluttaa hirveästi energiaa? Kyllä kuljettajanakin jaksan 5 tuntia istua autossa jossa ei toimi ilmastointi niin jaksat sinäkin puoli tuntia istua matkustamon puolella


Aika kakkamaista tehdä jopa 5,5h putkeen työtä hytissä, kun puhallin puhkuu jäähdyttämättä vain lämmintä ilmaa. Siinä voisi toki osallistua märkä työpaita -kilpailuun. Mä kyllä arvostan toimivaa ilmastointia, mikä ei ole itsestäänselvyys edes 2000-luvun autoissa (jo ennestään tunnetuista syistä).

----------


## nickr

> Tiesitkö että tuollainen vahva ilmastointi syö polttoainetta ja kuluttaa hirveästi energiaa? Kyllä kuljettajanakin jaksan 5 tuntia istua autossa jossa ei toimi ilmastointi niin jaksat sinäkin puoli tuntia istua matkustamon puolella


Tiesin ja jaksan toki. Mutta eihän tässä nyt ollut kyse siitä mitä kukakin jaksaa, vaan siitä että se ovien availu -syy on vain tekosyy. 

Matkustin yksi päivä uudessa autossa, jossa ilmastointi puhalsi kuumaa (eli tässä tapauksessa oli rikki). Joku matkustaja kävi kuljettajalta kysymässä kuumuudesta, ja kuski vastasi että ei pysty auto viilenemään, kun ovia koko ajan avataan. En tiedä, onko kuljettajaa käsketty sanomaan noin, vai uskooko hän siihen oikeasti, mutta pari päivää aiemmin sama auto oli kuitenkin ollut aivan viileä.

----------


## citybus

> Tiesin ja jaksan toki. Mutta eihän tässä nyt ollut kyse siitä mitä kukakin jaksaa, vaan siitä että se ovien availu -syy on vain tekosyy. 
> 
> Matkustin yksi päivä uudessa autossa, jossa ilmastointi puhalsi kuumaa (eli tässä tapauksessa oli rikki). Joku matkustaja kävi kuljettajalta kysymässä kuumuudesta, ja kuski vastasi että ei pysty auto viilenemään, kun ovia koko ajan avataan. En tiedä, onko kuljettajaa käsketty sanomaan noin, vai uskooko hän siihen oikeasti, mutta pari päivää aiemmin sama auto oli kuitenkin ollut aivan viileä.


Roskapuhettahan tuo on. On se kumma, että meillä sitten ilmenee näitä täysin viileitä busseja, joissa niissäkin ovia auotaan jatkuvasti.

----------


## canis lupus

Tällä foorumilla liikennöitsijät sekä kuljettajat ovat ainainen riesa ja aina väärässä. Matkustaja on aina se kovin asiantuntija




> Roskapuhettahan tuo on. On se kumma, että meillä sitten ilmenee näitä täysin viileitä busseja, joissa niissäkin ovia auotaan jatkuvasti.


Tuoko on sitten energiatehokasta?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Roskapuhettahan tuo on. On se kumma, että meillä sitten ilmenee näitä täysin viileitä busseja, joissa niissäkin ovia auotaan jatkuvasti.


Kertoohan se jo järkikin, että tuo "ovien availun takia ilmastointi ei toimi" on scheißepuhetta. Miksi kaupunkibusseihin edes asennettaisiin ilmastointilaitteita, jos ovien avaaminen sammuttaisi ne?

----------


## VHi

> Kertoohan se jo järkikin, että tuo "ovien availun takia ilmastointi ei toimi" on scheißepuhetta. Miksi kaupunkibusseihin edes asennettaisiin ilmastointilaitteita, jos ovien avaaminen sammuttaisi ne?


En muista bussimallia, ja onko niin enää nykyisin, mutta kyllä niitä sellaisiakin ilmastointeja on ollut, että puhallus loppuu kun ovet avataan. Sitten ovet laitetaan kiinni, ja puhallus alkaa heti uudestaan taas sammuakseen, kun ovet seuraavan kerran avataan. 

Jokainen joka on esimerkiksi sammutellut ja käynnistellyt ilmalämpöpumppua tai muuta viilennintä varmaan huomaa, että viileän tulo alkaa viiveellä ja sen tähden onkin järjetöntä, että viilennys koko ajan katkeaa ennen kuin pääsee edes alkamaan. Toki pidemmillä pysäkkiväleillä pitäisi toimia paremmin.

----------


## citybus

> En muista bussimallia, ja onko niin enää nykyisin, mutta kyllä niitä sellaisiakin ilmastointeja on ollut, että puhallus loppuu kun ovet avataan. Sitten ovet laitetaan kiinni, ja puhallus alkaa heti uudestaan taas sammuakseen, kun ovet seuraavan kerran avataan. 
> 
> Jokainen joka on esimerkiksi sammutellut ja käynnistellyt ilmalämpöpumppua tai muuta viilennintä varmaan huomaa, että viileän tulo alkaa viiveellä ja sen tähden onkin järjetöntä, että viilennys koko ajan katkeaa ennen kuin pääsee edes alkamaan. Toki pidemmillä pysäkkiväleillä pitäisi toimia paremmin.


Ainakin Volvo 8700:ssa toimi niin päin että puhallus sammui kokonaan kun ovet laittoi kiinni ja alkoi hetken kuluttua uudelleen. Scaloissa taas puhkui koko ajan.

Siinäpä oikeastaan ovatkin ilmastoidut bussit, joilla olen ehtinyt aikanaan ajaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:25 ----------




> Tällä foorumilla liikennöitsijät sekä kuljettajat ovat ainainen riesa ja aina väärässä. Matkustaja on aina se kovin asiantuntija
> 
> 
> Tuoko on sitten energiatehokasta?


Minä olen itse asiassa myös kuljettanut sellaisia busseja, joissa oli ilmastointi ja joiden ovet avasin pysäkillä, jotta matkustajat pääsevät sisään ja ulos. Ja sitten suljin ne ovet. Ja nämä bussit olivat kukin viileitä aina siihen saakka, kunnes ilmastoinnit alkoivat vikaantua ja niitä ei vikalappujen täyttämisestä huolimatta huollettu.

"Tuoko on sitten energiatehokasta"? No miksi niitä ilmastointeja sitten asennetaan busseihin?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rantamörkö

Oiotaanpas vähän. 

8700:ssa ja sen seuraajamalleissa kattokanavien puhallus taukoaa ovien mennessä kiinni, jotta matkustamoon ei muodostu ylipainetta. Tässä Volvo ajatellut, että matkustaja ei halua tuntea korvisssaan pamahdusta joka kerta ovien mennessä kiinni. Kylmän tuleminen, ilmastoinnin kompressorin pyöriminen ei lakkaa sen ollessa moottorin apulaite. Kuitenkin loppujen lopuksi harvassa 8700 on edes ilmastointia ollutkaan. Lisäksi jos Volvossa edes yksi matkustamon kattopuhaltimista vikaantuu on koko järjestelmä monesti pois pelistä.

Scaloissa sen sijaan hyvin yleisesti kaikissa '10 valmistetuista eteenpäin on jäähdytysilmastointi. Scalojen, VDL:lien sekä monen muun Cummins johdannaismoottorien ilmastointi toimii moottorinapulaitteena hihnavälityksellä. Näissä sitten on hyvin yleistä kompressorin laakeroinnin tullessa tiensä päähän, että hihna vain irroitetaan sen sijaan, että koko laitteisto korjattaisiin. 

B7R Deutz moottoreissa ilmastoinnin voima otetaan moottorilta kardaanilla joten edellä mainittua havainnointia vaikempi toteuttaa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

HelB #620 saa legendaarisen matkan jos menee, Volvon varoitusääni huutaa Piip Piip Piip siihen väliin tiit tiit jonka jälkeen jatkuu piip piip piip.

----------


## Wreith

NF 1248:sta (nivel byd) puuttuu penkkipari ennen keski ovia oikealla puolella.

----------


## 8.6

Toivottavasti HSL on tästä tietoinen ja sakottaa. 44 istumapaikkaa on jo alhainen lukema niveleen, ja 42 alittaa jo HSL:n löysän 43 paikan vaatimuksenkin.

----------


## PepeB

> Toivottavasti HSL on tästä tietoinen ja sakottaa. 44 istumapaikkaa on jo alhainen lukema niveleen, ja 42 alittaa jo HSL:n löysän 43 paikan vaatimuksenkin.


Puhelimeen on näppärää pistää hsl.fi/palaute kirjanmerkkeihin, helpottaa palautte(id)en antamista pitkin matkaa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## LimoSWN

> Toivottavasti HSL on tästä tietoinen ja sakottaa. 44 istumapaikkaa on jo alhainen lukema niveleen, ja 42 alittaa jo HSL:n löysän 43 paikan vaatimuksenkin.


Joskus nivelissä oli 58 paikkaa. Ja seisojat erikseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joskus nivelissä oli 58 paikkaa. Ja seisojat erikseen.


Ja sitä ennen jako oli 66+42, 66 siis istui. Lastenvaunupaikkoja tosin ei ollut viittä, ei edes kolmea.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Matkustan juuri NF #1344 (BYD B13E01) linjalla 561 ja nyt täytyy sanoa että ainakin tämän sarjan tämä yksilö vaikuttaa oikein laadukkaalta ja se STOP äänikin on säädetty hiljemmalle, ei nitise eikä natise.

Ehkä nuo aikaisemmat mainitsemani negatiiviset ongelmat koskevat vain tuota vanhempaa sarjaa tai ovat auto kohtaisia.

Lisäksi huomasin että BYDistä löytyy katosta avattava ja suljettava ilmaistointikanava (samantapainen kuin Scania Vest Centerissä) joka on positiivinen yllätys myöskin.

----------

